# Mahindra 4540



## thewoodlands

About 16 months ago we purchased a Mahindra 4540, attached are some pictures of some plowing today. Most of our snow came overnight, around five inches.

We haven't had any problems yet so we're very happy with it. We got rid of the plow we had for the truck so the tractor is our main way of plowing with the rhino second and the JD 826 walk behind snowblower our third choice.
	

		
			
		

		
	







All the pictures except the above (summer stump removal) are from plowing around the house and in the woods on the house lot.


----------



## They Call Me Pete

Would love to have one around the farm but can't seem to talk momma into a new tractor.


----------



## DodgyNomad

Very cool, I dig the backhoe.


----------



## thewoodlands

DodgyNomad said:


> Very cool, I dig the backhoe.


It's done everything we've thrown at it so far, we're lucky that the property the house sits on is all sand. We dropped a bunch of Pine around the house since we bought the tractor and most of the stumps were pulled using the backhoe.

We almost went with the 2540 but decide with the 4540 for a few different reasons, 1. more lifting power and  2. I had two farmers tell me that out of the two tractors they would recommend the 4540 even though it was a gear shift. A young guy who has a small farm and also works on chainsaws at the Mahindra dealer pointed out a few things he liked better on the 4540 which sealed the deal.

This is our first ever tractor so I'm new to all this. I grease and check the fluids per the manual and try to run it daily.

After the holidays we'll be looking at having a detached garage built before next winter, that will give us room in the attached garage for my vehicle.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just a few pictures of some night plowing, some in the driveway and some in the woods.

I would've waited until tomorrow but the wife needed to leave for an hour. Since we had rain,freezing rain and snow today it was the wet heavy stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just more plowing with the tractor, I also set some tracks on some trails in the woods.

Picture 0001 is at the start and 0004 is after it's done.  Picture 0003 is on a trail just putting some tracks in before the deep freeze hits.

Merry Christmas


----------



## heavy hammer

Love the tractor as we talked before I just got one about a year I ended up with the 2540.  Kinda of like u said different reasons for why I ended up with the 2540.  I believe yours is more of a utility tractor which I like.  The 2540 seems to have more bells and whistles, not always a good thing.  I do think the 2540 had a little more pto hp, which is what I was looking for. I ended up with the 2540 because the price was to good to pass up as well.  Anyways I think mahindra makes a beast of a machine.  I have a buddy with the 2538 and he beats it and does everything put in front of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Love the tractor as we talked before I just got one about a year I ended up with the 2540.  Kinda of like u said different reasons for why I ended up with the 2540.  I believe yours is more of a utility tractor which I like.  The 2540 seems to have more bells and whistles, not always a good thing.  I do think the 2540 had a little more pto hp, which is what I was looking for. I ended up with the 2540 because the price was to good to pass up as well.  Anyways I think mahindra makes a beast of a machine.  I have a buddy with the 2538 and he beats it and does everything put in front of it.


The 2540 is a very nice tractor, we almost went with it but went with the old school style tractor after talking with a few people.

We used the 4540 to put some pellets in today and then (not pictured) I pushed back some snowbanks.

NOAA is calling for wind chills of -30's tonight so I have a battery charger/maintainer (3 amp Carquest) hooked up to the battery. We're thinking about a 24 x 24 garage for the boat and tractor before next winter.


----------



## heavy hammer

I pretty much think for the next week everyone is going to be getting some cold weather.  I might even have to plug in the diesel pickups.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I pretty much think for the next week everyone is going to be getting some cold weather.  I might even have to plug in the diesel pickups.


Our area is in for some bad wind chills so once that's done it will be time to split.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I pretty much think for the next week everyone is going to be getting some cold weather.  I might even have to plug in the diesel pickups.


I better start the 4540 up tomorrow, it didn't gel up with the windchill at -40 so I'm hoping the wind chill of -30 didn't do it.

On our ride today the wife said she wants the 24 x 24 garage done before fall so we'll have to pick an area out and then clear some Pine, it will be nice to have the tractor and the wood splitters inside. We're thinking of having two garage doors, one in the front and one in the back so you can drive in the front and then exit the back going out through the woods.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> About 16 months ago we purchased a Mahindra 4540, attached are some pictures of some plowing today. Most of our snow came overnight, around five inches.
> 
> We haven't had any problems yet so we're very happy with it. We got rid of the plow we had for the truck so the tractor is our main way of plowing with the rhino second and the JD 826 walk behind snowblower our third choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218456
> 
> 
> All the pictures except the above (summer stump removal) are from plowing around the house and in the woods on the house lot.





I have a 4035 Mahindra, and have been pleased so far. I have around 300 hours on it, and of those, 200 were whelping on it pretty good, moving sand and gravel, and crushed concrete. Where did you get your plow? Does it run off a remote?


----------



## heavy hammer

If you have good fuel in it and are good with changing the filters you should be good on the gelling.  I have two diesel pickups that have spent their whole lives outside and I have never ran into a problem.. Starting it up and letting it run for a little is never a bad thing.  I do that with my newer pickup in the winter since I don't drive it in the salt.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> If you have good fuel in it and are good with changing the filters you should be good on the gelling.  I have two diesel pickups that have spent their whole lives outside and I have never ran into a problem.. Starting it up and letting it run for a little is never a bad thing.  I do that with my newer pickup in the winter since I don't drive it in the salt.


We go by what the manual says on the filter changing or any of the other stuff so everything that needed changing was change. The winter blend diesel usually gets to the gas station I use in early Nov. or earlier if they see that it will get cold quick so the diesel should be good.

It looks like we'll get another shot of cold weather this weekend and then a rise in temps. I wish we would get another five inches of snow so the trails for the snowmobiles would be better, it's almost down to the dirt when we checked today.


----------



## Sodbuster

Might want to plug it in for a while with those temps, I usually do about an hour.


----------



## heavy hammer

I never paid much attention do mahindra's have a block heater to plug in?


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> I never paid much attention do mahindra's have a block heater to plug in?



Yes they have block heaters, I only use mine when it's crazy cold, because they are easy starters, with the glow plugs. Definitely start easier after being plugged in though, just like when it's warm weather. I had an old Massey that if it was below 35 degrees, it needed to be plugged in for a while, or starting wasn't an option.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I never paid much attention do mahindra's have a block heater to plug in?


Yes, the Mahindra dealer up here won't sell a tractor without a block heater installed on the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> Might want to plug it in for a while with those temps, I usually do about an hour.


I have it plugged in for about four hours before I start it in the winter depending on the temps.


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided to check the hose clamps on the 4540 today (a few needed tightening) and then let it get warm before I scraped part of the driveway, I'll get the battery maintainer back on it for the next shot of cold weather.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> I decided to check the hose clamps on the 4540 today (a few needed tightening) and then let it get warm before I scraped part of the driveway, I'll get the battery maintainer back on it for the next shot of cold weather.




I've been replacing mine as I get a chance to, the ones that come on the tractors,(mine at least) are utter garbage.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> I've been replacing mine as I get a chance to, the ones that come on the tractors,(mine at least) are utter garbage.


What are you replacing them with? The clamps on the 4540 look like regular hose clamps.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> What are you replacing them with? The clamps on the 4540 look like regular hose clamps.



I've been replacing them with solid SS USA made clamps, the ones that came on my machine only had indentations, not slots all the way through the band for the worm. Not solid SS either.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> I've been replacing them with solid SS USA made clamps, the ones that came on my machine only had indentations, not slots all the way through the band for the worm. Not solid SS either.


Like the Tridon? The ones I tightened today had the slots.
https://www.amazon.com/hose-clamps-made-usa/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:hose clamps made in usa&tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Like the Tridon? The ones I tightened today had the slots.
> https://www.amazon.com/hose-clamps-made-usa/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:hose clamps made in usa&tag=hearthamazon-20




Yes, like those.


----------



## heavy hammer

I did the same when I changed the oil and filter at 50 hours.  I tightened up loose connections hose clamps etc.  is the block heater an extra buy?  If you can take a pic curious where it is at.  Thewoodlands where are u located?


----------



## thewoodlands

thewoodlands said:


> Like the Tridon?
> https://www.amazon.com/hose-clamps-made-usa/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:hose clamps made in usa&tag=hearthamazon-20





heavy hammer said:


> I did the same when I changed the oil and filter at 50 hours.  I tightened up loose connections hose clamps etc.  is the block heater an extra buy?  If you can take a pic curious where it is at.  Thewoodlands where are u located?


I'll get you a picture tomorrow morning and post before noon or maybe tonight if the batteries are charged up. I'm located in the Foothills of the Adirondacks south of Potsdam NY.


----------



## heavy hammer

It is amazing how much those block heaters help when turning over a cold diesel motor.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I did the same when I changed the oil and filter at 50 hours.  I tightened up loose connections hose clamps etc.  is the block heater an extra buy?  If you can take a pic curious where it is at.  Thewoodlands where are u located?


I thnk they put them in all the tractors they sell so I'm sure they charge for them. I went out to take some pics, if you're looking from the drivers seat this would be in the front right part of the tractor, the big hose goes into the bottom of the radiator.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It is amazing how much those block heaters help when turning over a cold diesel motor.


This is what I'm hearing, this is our first tractor so everything was new to us. I'm glad the dealer made the point about having it in, last year the temps weren't bad but the last two weeks have been a very cold stretch.


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't think I have one of those on my tractor.  Thanks for the pic


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> I don't think I have one of those on my tractor.  Thanks for the pic



You can buy a generic one that is magnetic and sticks to the oil pan.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> You can buy a generic one that is magnetic and sticks to the oil pan.


Since I'm new to tractors, is one better than the other?


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Since I'm new to tractors, is one better than the other?



IMHO the one that heats the coolant is preferable, because it essentially heats the entire engine. Heating the oil is better than nothing however. They aren't that expensive, and your tractor should be fitted with a spot for one.
Similar to this:

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...V3bfACh3v6AH-EAQYAiABEgKskfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm sure it would be no big deal to get one from the dealer.  My little brother is a mechanic, he has replaced the ones on my pickups before.  Like u  thewoodlands this is my first tractor and the first anything new I have ever purchased for myself.  Since I brought my tractor home she has been in the attached garage.  I don't even leave her outside in the summer.  A block heater is still probably not a bad add on, u never know.  But for as long as I can she will be parked inside.  Having that building u want will make life much better.  Nothing better than keeping your stuff inside dry and warm,


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I did the same when I changed the oil and filter at 50 hours.  I tightened up loose connections hose clamps etc.  is the block heater an extra buy?  If you can take a pic curious where it is at.  Thewoodlands where are u located?


I was checking the chart in the manual and they say check the clamps every 50 hours.


Sodbuster said:


> IMHO the one that heats the coolant is preferable, because it essentially heats the entire engine. Heating the oil is better than nothing however. They aren't that expensive, and your tractor should be fitted with a spot for one.


Thanks. How has the 4035 been


heavy hammer said:


> I'm sure it would be no big deal to get one from the dealer.  My little brother is a mechanic, he has replaced the ones on my pickups before.  Like u  thewoodlands this is my first tractor and the first anything new I have ever purchased for myself.  Since I brought my tractor home she has been in the attached garage.  I don't even leave her outside in the summer.  A block heater is still probably not a bad add on, u never know.  But for as long as I can she will be parked inside.  Having that building u want will make life much better.  Nothing better than keeping your stuff inside dry and warm,


We're in for another shot of nasty starting tomorrow night. 

...WIND CHILL WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Dangerously cold wind chills possible. Dangerously cold
  wind chills as low as 45 below zero will cause frostbite in as
  little as 10 minutes to exposed skin. Wind chills could range
  from 25 below zero to 45 below zero.

* WHERE...Portions of northern New York.

* WHEN...From late Thursday night through Saturday evening.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> I was checking the chart in the manual and they say check the clamps every 50 hours.
> 
> Thanks. How has the 4035 been
> 
> We're in for another shot of nasty starting tomorrow night.
> 
> ...WIND CHILL WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
> SATURDAY EVENING...
> 
> * WHAT...Dangerously cold wind chills possible. Dangerously cold
> wind chills as low as 45 below zero will cause frostbite in as
> little as 10 minutes to exposed skin. Wind chills could range
> from 25 below zero to 45 below zero.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of northern New York.
> 
> * WHEN...From late Thursday night through Saturday evening.




So far it's been bullet proof, I have around 300 hours on it.


----------



## heavy hammer

Sodbuster how long have you had your tractor for?  Did you do the maintenance on it your self fluids filters etc or you have he dealer do it.  I'm wondering since I'm coming up on doing all the fluid and filter changes.  I have never worked on a tractor before but the oil and filter seemed pretty easy and I do have a little brother who is a mechanic.  The woodlands feel free to chime in looking for any info.


----------



## heavy hammer

stay warm were getting some pretty cold weather here but not that cold.  We have had wind chills warnings at -20 for the last two days outside work has not been a lot of fun.


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> Sodbuster how long have you had your tractor for?  Did you do the maintenance on it your self fluids filters etc or you have he dealer do it.  I'm wondering since I'm coming up on doing all the fluid and filter changes.  I have never worked on a tractor before but the oil and filter seemed pretty easy and I do have a little brother who is a mechanic.  The woodlands feel free to chime in looking for any info.




I've had mine since 2015, traded from a 2 wheel drive Massey, we have a lot of bottom land and I was tired of getting stuck! I'm amazed at what this thing will do. I do all my own maintenance oil, filters, transmission.  It's really not that hard if you are handy. If your trans is like mine, it holds a lot of fluid, around 9 gallons. I just used 5 gallon buckets and kept sliding them over till it was done. Way cheaper than having the dealer do it, and it's done right. Not familiar with the 2540, but I did have to buy an extra large diameter oil filter wrench for the transmission filter


----------



## thewoodlands

We put two loads of wood in and then I scraped the driveway down (not pictured) after the driveway was done I did the new plow zone we made this summer (pic 0024) and the last trail I did goes to the sandpit.

I did plow out near the outdoor fireplace (pic 0023) which brought down some deer, we had about 17 eating what they could find on the backhill.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Sodbuster how long have you had your tractor for?  Did you do the maintenance on it your self fluids filters etc or you have he dealer do it.  I'm wondering since I'm coming up on doing all the fluid and filter changes.  I have never worked on a tractor before but the oil and filter seemed pretty easy and I do have a little brother who is a mechanic.  The woodlands feel free to chime in looking for any info.





heavy hammer said:


> I did the same when I changed the oil and filter at 50 hours.  I tightened up loose connections hose clamps etc.  is the block heater an extra buy?  If you can take a pic curious where it is at.  Thewoodlands where are u located?


Concerning the battery maintainer, I ask today if leaving the ring connectors hooked up to the battery for a quick plug-in could cause the smaller gauge wire damage, they wouldn't say no. I guess that I'll use the clamps until I get a better answer.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Love the tractor as we talked before I just got one about a year I ended up with the 2540.  Kinda of like u said different reasons for why I ended up with the 2540.  I believe yours is more of a utility tractor which I like.  The 2540 seems to have more bells and whistles, not always a good thing.  I do think the 2540 had a little more pto hp, which is what I was looking for. I ended up with the 2540 because the price was to good to pass up as well.  Anyways I think mahindra makes a beast of a machine.  I have a buddy with the 2538 and he beats it and does everything put in front of it.


Did you ever get the " A " Frame for your draw bar or did you do something else to stop it from swiveling? The "A " frame hooks up to the top link and bolts down through the draw bar.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Concerning the battery maintainer, I ask today if leaving the ring connectors hooked up to the battery for a quick plug-in could cause the smaller gauge wire damage, they wouldn't say no. I guess that I'll use the clamps until I get a better answer.



I didn't see the original post re battery maintainers, however, I hooked the ring connectors to mine and they rotted through within a year. Back to clamps.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> I didn't see the original post re battery maintainers, however, I hooked the ring connectors to mine and they rotted through within a year. Back to clamps.


Thanks, what type of temps are you in for?


----------



## heavy hammer

Since I have had mine it has had some attachment connected to it.  I purchased a 6 foot finish mower with it, that I use for our place.  And right now I have a everything attachment 6 foot box scraper on it.  I also want to get a three point snow blower as well.  What I'm getting at is the tractor always has something on the three point hitch.  I was interested in the quick connect but have not gone that route yet.  It did come with that little rubber bungee strap to keep the arms from swinging but that was not on there very long.


----------



## jwfirebird

leaving rings hooked up wont hurt anything if you are leaving the other end free, just be aware that's charged so if you let it dangle it will ark and possibly drain the battery if it doesn't have a fuse.  you could have some electrical tape on it when you are not using it


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks, what type of temps are you in for?



Actually I'm not in any harsh temps for the next 3 weeks, will be on vacation in the Keys


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> Actually I'm not in any harsh temps for the next 3 weeks, will be on vacation in the Keys


Nice timing, have fun.


----------



## heavy hammer

No kidding by the time you get back most of January should be over, enjoy it!


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> No kidding by the time you get back most of January should be over, enjoy it!



Thanks HH


----------



## gerry100

First tractor?

Here's a tip, top off the diesel every time you use it to prevent any moisture/ condensation in the fuel tank. Diesels do not like any moisture in the fuel.

My fuel hangs around for 6-8 month so I always put in a capful of " Power Service" whenever I fill my 5 gallon can

+1 on plugging in the block heater, especially when it's very cold like now. Plug it in 2-3 hrs before your need to start. Probably helps reduce engine wear on start up also


----------



## thewoodlands

gerry100 said:


> First tractor?
> 
> Here's a tip, top off the diesel every time you use it to prevent any moisture/ condensation in the fuel tank. Diesels do not like any moisture in the fuel.
> 
> My fuel hangs around for 6-8 month so I always put in a capful of " Power Service" whenever I fill my 5 gallon can
> 
> +1 on plugging in the block heater, especially when it's very cold like now. Plug it in 2-3 hrs before your need to start. Probably helps reduce engine wear on start up also


Thanks, do you do the three steps?

1.*Clear-Diesel® Fuel & Tank Cleaner*
2.*Diesel Fuel Supplement +Cetane Boost®*
3.*Diesel 9•1•1

http://powerservice.com/winter-toolbox/*


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks, do you do the three steps?
> 
> 1.*Clear-Diesel® Fuel & Tank Cleaner*
> 2.*Diesel Fuel Supplement +Cetane Boost®*
> 3.*Diesel 9•1•1
> 
> http://powerservice.com/winter-toolbox/*



Regarding the use of additives and which ones are more effective, here is a link that will give you hours of reading enjoyment. I use Opti-Lube XPD, if I had a bio-diesel source close by I'd use that. YMMV, but it's worked for me. It worked wonders in my older tractor, in my Mahindra, I think it's just piece of mind. However, I go through about 100 gallons a year. 

https://www.dieseltruckresource.com...-110/lubricity-additive-study-results-194481/


----------



## sloeffle

Sodbuster said:


> You can buy a generic one that is magnetic and sticks to the oil pan.


I actually use one of these on my transmission pan on my tractor. I don't like listening to hydraulic pump squeal on cold start ups.


----------



## heavy hammer

Was in need of refilling the garage after this week of burning.  Still was not a very fun day out temp wise but love using my new tractor.  I always keep the fuel tank filled.  I have 2 diesel pickups so I always have fuel.  There are so many different kind of additives in my opinion there is not one better than the other just personal preference.  But I like Lucas.


----------



## heavy hammer

After a couple of hours of hauling and stacking


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 219939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of hours of hauling and stacking


Nice work, what type of temps are sending this way? It looks like we have another night and part of tomorrow with some bad wind chills.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 219935
> View attachment 219936
> View attachment 219937
> View attachment 219938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was in need of refilling the garage after this week of burning.  Still was not a very fun day out temp wise but love using my new tractor.  I always keep the fuel tank filled.  I have 2 diesel pickups so I always have fuel.  There are so many different kind of additives in my opinion there is not one better than the other just personal preference.  But I like Lucas.


Nice setup. I've been using Diesel Power for Mahindra in our diesel but we'll find out tomorrow if it gelled up. The first cold snap it didn't gell up, what Lucas product are you using? If ours doesn't gell up then I'll stay with what I've been using but if it does then I'll be changing.


----------



## heavy hammer

Were between 0 and -10 tonight.  Wind chills are lower but another cold one.  I haven't used any Lucas products for the tractor yet just my pickups.  I have used their oil stabilizer, fuel additives, and treatment.  I have had diesel pickups for over 20 years all outside their whole lives and I have never had fuel gel up, or any problems like that.  If you change the fluids and filters when required, and get good fuel you should be good.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have not tried it yet but I hear sea foam is amazing.  My little brother is a mechanic and even talks it up.  I have a few cans but have not used them yet.  You can use it in the fuel tank, in with the motor oil.  Once again I have not used it but everyone that I know that has speaks volumes of it!


----------



## gerry100

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks, do you do the three steps?
> 
> 1.*Clear-Diesel® Fuel & Tank Cleaner*
> 2.*Diesel Fuel Supplement +Cetane Boost®*
> 3.*Diesel 9•1•1
> 
> http://powerservice.com/winter-toolbox/*



Haven't used any tank cleaner but my tractor gets used < 50hrs yr. Have changed the fuel filter in last 100 hrs though.

I think " Power Service" is a fuel supplement.

IMHO,Diesel 911 is for when you don't do number 1 and 2


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a regular temp -27 last night so I'm thinking the wind chill was about -42. After taking the battery maintainer off and unplugging the inline heater the 4540 started up, attached are some pictures of plowing the driveway and trails in the woods.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice pics looks like fun.  We had a pretty cold night last night but not that cold 0 to about -10.  I used the tractor again today to move some wood I cut a bunch to refill the stacks I emptied yesterday.   The ground was so frozen and the snow like ice I had a interesting time getting the tractor back up the hill at my place.  I wanted the ground frozen so I didn't wreck the yard but this was a little much.  By Thursday they are calling fo 50.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice pics looks like fun.  We had a pretty cold night last night but not that cold 0 to about -10.  I used the tractor again today to move some wood I cut a bunch to refill the stacks I emptied yesterday.   The ground was so frozen and the snow like ice I had a interesting time getting the tractor back up the hill at my place.  I wanted the ground frozen so I didn't wreck the yard but this was a little much.  By Thursday they are calling fo 50.


Ice can be a groan that's for sure. We have 16 degrees tonight so that's  nice compared to -20 at this time last night.

I have some roof raking that I'll finish tomorrow and then check a few things on the tractor, after that I'll go plow the neighbors driveway before the warmup.


----------



## jwfirebird

all I do for the diesel equipment is only buy the fuel you will use in a couple weeks. the stuff you buy at the pump for a car or truck is already treated for the season and it wont have time to pickup moisture
the newer stuff all sits outside without the warmers too pickups backhoes, dont need anything really. I'm sure it would be better for the engine if the oil was a bit warmer though but I never bought a heater or bothered to plug one in and none of those had wear issues. only fuel from not being run out before it pickup moisture


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice pics looks like fun.  We had a pretty cold night last night but not that cold 0 to about -10.  I used the tractor again today to move some wood I cut a bunch to refill the stacks I emptied yesterday.   The ground was so frozen and the snow like ice I had a interesting time getting the tractor back up the hill at my place.  I wanted the ground frozen so I didn't wreck the yard but this was a little much.  By Thursday they are calling fo 50.


I bought some of this from our Mahindra dealer today, we'll see how this works. You add 1 oz. for every 15 gallons of fuel, they say it's good until -20.


----------



## heavy hammer

I sure adding something like that will never hurt, but you definitely seem to be on top of things.  Good fuel and proper maintenance is everything.  I just ordered the 2 spool kits for my tractor the other day, it should be in about a week or so.  Can't wait to run some other implements this year.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I sure adding something like that will never hurt, but you definitely seem to be on top of things.  Good fuel and proper maintenance is everything.  I just ordered the 2 spool kits for my tractor the other day, it should be in about a week or so.  Can't wait to run some other implements this year.


Spool kits, what would that be?


----------



## heavy hammer

Rear hydraulics, two sets I wanted one for running implements.  Such as a snow blower shute, log splitter, etc.  I just figured if I was getting one might as well get both then I have them.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had 5 degrees for the whole day today, we received what we think was 14 inches of snow from the storm so I let the 4540 get warm and then plowed our driveway and some trails in the woods and then headed down to the neighbors to plow the driveway.


----------



## jwfirebird

fun to play with the toys, sounds like a few of my neighbors, their own drive isnt enough apparently. the one down the road with the orange one same size as yours is always going down the road doing everyone elses. blows bad here we get alot of wind we dont have the trees everywhere to slow it down its all open farms. we got about 12 fri night, was all melted. 40s and 50s this week and now back to normal. there are two guys with old tractors they both were playing too yesterday too.


----------



## Tar12

Heavy Hammer...whats the weight of your tractor? What type of truck and trailer do you haul it with? Whats the total height you can raise that grapple bucket and dump? I am warming up to the idea of getting a small tractor...


----------



## KodiakII

Things I have learned over the years:
If it has a block heater use it.  Your motor will thank you.
Cold weather is here, I don't care where you buy your fuel additives are your friend...your injectors will thank you.
Increasing service intervals is a good thing- both filtres, and no I don't care how much they cost.
A loader is for scooping...it is NOT a bulldozer.  Your local welders won't thank you!
Grease and grease often, I don't think Chinese steel (or any other for that matter) has improved much over the years!
Standadyne fuel additive is expensive if you can find it...it is the best!


----------



## heavy hammer

Look like you had fun with the tractor, thewoodlands.  We got about 6 to 8 inches here went down to like -4 last night.  I'm glad last week I got a lot of wood hauled and restacked.  They are calling for 40's by the end of the week.


----------



## heavy hammer

Tar12 my tractor with front end loaded I believe is around 4000 lbs.  I have never hauled my tractor anywhere yet but I have two 3/4 ton diesel pickups to haul it with when I do.  The other questions you asked I don't have the answer for without looking at mahindra's specs for the tractor.  It does everything I have asked it to do with little problem.  I think the loader can lift over a ton but not positive.  I have loaded the grapple up with heavy rounds and it hauls it no problem.  If the tires were filled I'm sure you could push it to lift more, I just have a heavy box scraper or in this pic a 6 foot finish mower for weight and that works fine.


----------



## Tar12

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 220717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar12 my tractor with front end loaded I believe is around 4000 lbs.  I have never hauled my tractor anywhere yet but I have two 3/4 ton diesel pickups to haul it with when I do.  The other questions you asked I don't have the answer for without looking at mahindra's specs for the tractor.  It does everything I have asked it to do with little problem.  I think the loader can lift over a ton but not positive.  I have loaded the grapple up with heavy rounds and it hauls it no problem.  If the tires were filled I'm sure you could push it to lift more, I just have a heavy box scraper or in this pic a 6 foot finish mower for weight and that works fine.


I am torn between a Skidsteer and a tractor....would love to have both...but can't afford both.Either way it would be hauled to logged out woods and used to load my dump trailer and trucks up...the tractor appeals to me for many reasons....its more stable...I can drag with it...ect...just not as fast or nimble but very bit as capable...decisions...lol


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 220717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar12 my tractor with front end loaded I believe is around 4000 lbs.  I have never hauled my tractor anywhere yet but I have two 3/4 ton diesel pickups to haul it with when I do.  The other questions you asked I don't have the answer for without looking at mahindra's specs for the tractor.  It does everything I have asked it to do with little problem.  I think the loader can lift over a ton but not positive.  I have loaded the grapple up with heavy rounds and it hauls it no problem.  If the tires were filled I'm sure you could push it to lift more, I just have a heavy box scraper or in this pic a 6 foot finish mower for weight and that works fine.



What kind of wood is in the grapple? The deep bark almost looks like Sassafras.


----------



## jwfirebird

when you compare equal price cut vs skidsteer the tractor is way more usefull, ssts are way more expensive so you would only be able to get a small one. and they get stuck everywhere only a couple inches under it. tractor is way faster and you can run three point implements off the back  better balance. my tractor is about 1500 lbs base weight no loader, loaders are 1000 average, brush mowers are about 1000, finish a bit less. easily hauled with my half ton with the right trailer


----------



## heavy hammer

Sodbuster that is black locust, a buddy I work with his father has a large locust grove near his farm that he keeps having large trees removed.  Neither one of them want the wood so I make out.  I agree with jwfirebird unless on a construction site I think a tractor has many more benefit. Implements are not as expensive easier on the terrain.  Much easier to work on.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tar12

heavy hammer said:


> Sodbuster that is black locust, a buddy I work with his father has a large locust grove near his farm that he keeps having large trees removed.  Neither one of them want the wood so I make out.  I agree with jwfirebird unless on a construction site I think a tractor has many more benefit. Implements are not as expensive easier on the terrain.  Much easier to work on.  Just my thoughts.


Is your grapple bucket from Mahindra?


----------



## heavy hammer

No my grapple and box scraper are from everything attachments.  My 6 foot finish mower is from mahindra.


----------



## heavy hammer

My rear hydraulics I received gift cards to my tractor dealer for Christmas so merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Tar12

I am envisioning a Mahindra with a log grapple and and a skidding/logging winch on the back...still have homework to do..


----------



## jwfirebird

take a look at ls and new holland, they are all about the stuff and size, but they have more standard stuff that people dont talk about. power isnt the only thing. loaders with bigger or more hydraulics, bigger attachment support brackets, alot of stuff like that. at least that was the case around here, we are a rural area and there are a ton of tractor dealers, but no mahindra. there was one a few years ago but it went out of buisiness, thats the primary reason i bought mine was things break and you need to get parts


----------



## thewoodlands

I took the 4540 to the driveway which helped some but it will freeze tonight and be like that for a few days. I'll get some sand and ashes on it tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

I haven't started the 4540 in three or four days so tomorrow we'll start it up and then maybe get some junk wood for an outside fire.

We've had the battery tender on it so it should start.


----------



## heavy hammer

You should not have any issues with it.  Once you get it fired up just let it run.  When it gets real cold I let the tractor and trucks run f I'm using them.  My older truck I used to have a extra key so I could lock the doors and keep it running when out doing errands.  Easier to burn a little diesel then replace batteries and starters.  My 96 dodge finally broke down for good front axel, Bering housing and a few other parts in the front end broke the other day.  My brother is parting it out the cost to fix was to much 2k plus.  379k plus had it for 19 years.  A little of a bummer, but at least I have another truck.


----------



## jwfirebird

certainly wouldn't be parting it out for axle, those are very common got be used ones in the yard for few hundred at most.


----------



## heavy hammer

It was more than just the front axel.  The Bering housing broke as well along with other damage to the front passenger side.  Three mechanics including my brother who is one all quoted me at about 2k to fix.  The truck was in pretty bad shape driver door needed replaced since it didn't shut.  The bed was about to fall off etc.  it was a great beater but now that my commute from work increased from 11 miles to over 40, and it was sketchy to drive on the freeway.  Believe me it was hard I had the truck since I was 18 and bought it with 72k on it.  But I believe it was time. The motor is being put into a tow truck, a buddy of my brothers.  The rest I don't know.


----------



## jwfirebird

most mechanics tell people 1k for half tons, 1500 to 2 Heard this all the time) with solid axle. really aggregating to me, people dont have that to put into a beater. they just tell people that to run up the bill, its the cost of every part that you can buy in an axle

the reality is you can get a decent whole axle and swap it yourself for 50 or so for the cheap half tons, dodges have the most expensive parts, maybe 2-300 for a one ton, swap the whole thing and use your brakes and stuff, change the outer seals and bearings. 30 for chev and 50 or 75 for dodge, and get another 50k if you get a low milage one theres nothing in there that needs changed


----------



## thewoodlands

We have one rack that will be opening up by later tomorrow so we put in two smaller loads of firewood today.

After putting in the wood, I took off the battery maintainer and then started the tractor. After letting the 4540 warmup for 15 minutes, I packed down the snow on top of the ice on our driveway and then did our neighbors driveway, the tractor hit 350 hours today.

We have another 6-7 inches of snow (just received 4-5 on Sunday) starting late tomorrow night so we'll get the sleds off the trailer....again.


----------



## heavy hammer

That is what I was hoping for but even my mechanic brother didn't think it was worth fixing.  He has been keeping it alive for awhile now, he just thought it was time to let it go.  Like I said it was just not the axel she had a lot of issues, I had just been limping it along.


----------



## jwfirebird

it makes me sad when i hear mechanics take advantage of people, its tough keeping any older vehicle going cost effectively if you dont do the stuff yourself. most mechanics just add a ton of money because they are gready and want a huge sop and all the best tools.  which you dont need for 90 percent of jobs. i have one mechanic i know around out of hundreds near me that i send people to that doesnt gouge and lie and trump up work. ypour best bet is never a dealer or comercial place, just a smaller independent thats been around a while


----------



## heavy hammer

Vehicle repairs any more are very expensive.  Newer vehicles are even worse.


----------



## jwfirebird

really why i do everything myself, im not a mechanic by any means, just years of being cheap. ive done all my own work on my cars(with a couple hundred in tools), and have relatively new drivers for my wife and i. they are not really any more complicated, just getting getting to what you want is the trick. but most everything you do has been done and has a you tube vid. scanner cost me 35, you need one that talks to newer cars, its torque pro on android a bluetooth converter, the newer the car the more they tell you about whats wrong.

ur right about the cost though, the w-body gm cars are 20 lbs of crap in a 5lb bag, but once you learn the tricks to tilt the engine, its as easy as any other. its all i buy, i put 20 to 50k a year and these are the only ones you can reliably put 300k on cost effectively, the wife does about 20 yearly and drives like john force, she always has had h-body like bonnivilles and lucernes. they do good against her beating.  the rack on my current monte is leaking, its 1k job everywhere because you have to lift the car and drop the engine down in the back before you can even see any of the ps lines or bolts. i just take my time and work a few hours here and there. its tough fitting my gut under it, but i you can change the lines pump and rack for 300 even if you get the lifetime stuff. the job if i had them do all that would be 1500. got to go work on it now actually should finish it today, and save 1200


----------



## thewoodlands

We've been clearing an area on the north side of the house for a 28 x 36 garage, today I spent most of the day limbing and moving branches and some pine logs for firewood.

The contractor wants to start at the end of April, hopefully the spring weather starts tomorrow.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks like fun, I have about 5 ash trees to take down, but as u said this cold wet weather needs to go.  This winter was rough to get any tractor projects done.  It never really froze here enough to not trash the yard with the tractor so I have been waiting for spring.  Keep updates on the garage.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Looks like fun, I have about 5 ash trees to take down, but as u said this cold wet weather needs to go.  This winter was rough to get any tractor projects done.  It never really froze here enough to not trash the yard with the tractor so I have been waiting for spring.  Keep updates on the garage.


Will do @heavy hammer , the frost hasn't left yet so we need some rain with warmer weather so I can start digging out some stumps. I can push a screwdriver in the ground about an inch before you hit frost.


----------



## jwfirebird

same problem here, nice to have the rhino years like this. made some ruts in the yard, 
but they normally roll out pretty easy


----------



## thewoodlands

The first two pictures are of the wind damage pine from the last high winds we had, the part on the ground was across the main trail to the stacks so I took care of that.

The fourth picture is back out front getting some tops off the ground so I could limb them up and then take them to the pine pile....done.

The fifth and six pictures are of some lowering of stumps I did today so I can work in that area this week with the Mahindra 4540.

The last picture has two smaller trees that will come down tomorrow so we can get the 4540 through that area for storage of more pine limbs until we maybe rent a bigger chipper.

I didn't take a picture but tomorrow we plan on taking down four pine with two being very small, that will give me until Monday afternoon to have the area cleaned up so we can fell another four and then we'll move to the opposite side and repeat.

Before I started work the 4540 was greased and all the fluids were checked (everything was good) so we're set for another eight hours before we grease again.

The house will be smelling pretty good by about seven tonight, I'll be making some spaghetti sauce for this coming week.


----------



## thewoodlands

1265 is a before picture and 1302 is after, I think that today four came down and then went to the pine log length pile which is full so I'll be hauling the utility trailer out of the woods so I can start another pile of logs.

I think we have another 12 -15 trees that we want down with one being a double truck ash. It snowed all day but it looks like the weather temps will be on the rise starting tomorrow. The last two pine we felled today will be limbed up and then the logs will be moved to a new pile.

Pick 1296 is one of three pines that we want on the ground, it looks like it could split off where it goes into a double trunk so I might put some ratchet straps on that area before felling.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had EAB move in north of us by about 50 miles earlier this year so we took down this double trunk Ash, I missed a picture of the first part we felled but did get a few with the 4540 with the forks grabbing some logs.

In picture 1317 you can see the Ash, picture 1318 is the second part we felled,picture 1320 is the 4540 getting some logs from the first part we felled,picture 1321 are some Ash logs in front and some smaller Cherry logs in the back and the rest of the pictures is hauling more Ash logs.

We'll be set for shoulder season wood with all the Pine we cleared, we should have five to six years worth.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a few things that I did inside the house this morning and then we put in half a load of firewood. We received about 2 to 3 inches of snow so I back dragged the driveway.

After I was done with the driveway I put on the forks so I could get some of the ash branches along with the pine branches cleaned up before felling another pine.
Picture 1330 & 31 are logs from a pine we felled about three or four days ago we'll use for milling, picture 1333 is the pine we felled today,1335 are some pine branches headed to a holding area until we chip it, 1336 are some smaller pine branches I'll split for kindling, 1337 is a small dead pine the wife informed me about that was down across the trail and the last picture should be the two pine that will come down tomorrow. Number 1 will go to the right and number two will be felled straight out and then the cleanup will begin.


----------



## thewoodlands

We took down the last pine in the area of the new garage build today, in pic 1378 & 1387 you can see the tree we felled today. We did the leader coming off the back first, pic 1389 and then we felled the rest of tree in the opposite direction.

I moved what crazy shaped pine logs that I cut to length with the Mahindra 4540, you can see in pic 1391 that the path to the log piles is taking a beating.

The area is a mess with all the dead pine branches so I'll be out there cleaning it up tomorrow even though they're calling for rain.


----------



## thewoodlands

After the welcomed rain stopped, I took down a small cherry which will make getting through that end of the trail in the winter easier.

In the second picture #1 pine will come down tomorrow followed by some limbing,bucking and splitting, #2 is a double trunk pine that will come down later tomorrow but most likely early the next morning. This should be the last two bigger pine that come down before the garage build starts in June.


----------



## thewoodlands

I have more to cleanup in the area I'm working but I did get two smaller loads of pine branches out of there. Hopefully by the end of the week the backhoe is on so I can dig some stumps out of the area the garage will be built.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the pallet forks on the 4540 for my sawbuck , I took three bucket loads (one pictured) to the pine round pile. It started raining pretty hard so the camera went inside and then I raked the whole area with the bucket loads of pine needles going on some beat up trails.

Another good day of cleanup and the backhoe should go on Wednesday.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Now that there is sun....expect weeds in 3....2...1...


----------



## thewoodlands

sportbikerider78 said:


> Now that there is sun....expect weeds in 3....2...1...


We've been having some nice weather which is fine with me after the long cold winter we had up here.

I'm just heading out to start work on cleaning up more of that area but before that I'll open up another area that we'll be putting dead branches, we have a very small dead hemlock down blocking the entrance.

It looks like we'll be getting down below 40 tonight so maybe we'll have a fire.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did more cleanup where the garage will be built and then cleared a bunch of dead downed wood in an area where I'll put a new trail in.

Picture 1464, 65 are heading to the back hill, 1466 I'm getting ready to dump some pine needles, 1467 is heading down the trail toward the back hill, in picture 1468 I moved some dead wood out of that area and the last two pictures is some work for another day.


----------



## thewoodlands

The backhoe is on the 4540 so after I finish cleaning the zerts and then greasing it I'll try some stump pulling depending on the weather, we might have some lightning.

I'll be pulling the smaller ones first and then some of the bigger ones next.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm thinking that I pulled 5-7 stumps today, nothing huge but the last stump picture took some time.I did get about four bucket loads of sand to help fill a couple of holes.

All the stumps I pulled will give us a clear trail through that area for the tractor,truck and the rhino.


----------



## thewoodlands

The day started getting rid of the roots before I filled back in two holes and then I dug out one stump. The stump that I dug out today won't be near the garage floor so I can get rid of the bigger roots or even throw them back in the hole before I fill it in.

Tomorrow the 4540 will need some fuel and since it's dusty in the work area, I'll clean the air filter.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

thewoodlands said:


> since it's dusty in the work area,



I thought you would wash and wax the  tractor ..


----------



## thewoodlands

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I thought you would wash and wax the  tractor ..


I've washed it twice since getting it but never did get the chance to wax it. This August will be two years since we bought it.

Today would've been a good day to wash it but we had other stuff going on here at the house, we hit 93 according to our AcuRite.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

I was joking.....


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided to move some chips from a tree we had taken down over on a trail on the property I do most of our wood gathering, I moved 5 or 6 loads.

Last year a neighbor had some trees taken down so we let the tree company dump three loads of chips on our property and spread those on this trail last year on the lower part, the loads today went further up the trail.

Picture 1494 is coming off the property our house is on and the rest are from the trail I started working on last year.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera with me but I filled in the last stump hole I dug and then took one more bucket load of chips to the trail before heading to a wake for the rest of the day.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll do some splitting and then start on some stump digging later in the afternoon.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks like u have been getting some use out of your tractor.  I finally was able to take down he trees I wanted to having a tractor is so helpful for the big lifting.  When is the building going up?


----------



## heavy hammer

I was pulling stumps this past weekend and I broke a tooth off my ripper shank off the box scraper, but I was able to remove them all.  Grapple came in handy as well.  I didn't get any pics of the two big ash and one maple we removed but the tractor got some use.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 227150
> View attachment 227151
> 
> I was pulling stumps this past weekend and I broke a tooth off my ripper shank off the box scraper, but I was able to remove them all.  Grapple came in handy as well.  I didn't get any pics of the two big ash and one maple we removed but the tractor got some use.


The teeth on our backhoe bucket cost $44.60 per so on the biggest roots I'll break them on the outside where they're smaller and then I'll cut the biggest near the stump with a chainsaw with a chitty chain. This allows me to dig the dirt out real close to the stump so I can pull it over after most of the sides were done like that.


----------



## thewoodlands

I was hoping that I could get two stumps pulled today but it was only one. Picture 1509 is when I started (11:34 a.m.) and the rest are when I finished at 5:59 p.m.

The garage will be going in the area I'm digging in so I'll need to screen our sand, anyone have any ideas on what way would be the best to build a simple sand screen so any roots won't be going back in.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have seen landscapers and nurseries use something like this.  I was working on a tower line in a nursery just a couple of days ago and they had an even smaller version of this just made out of 2x4's.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 227165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen landscapers and nurseries use something like this.  I was working on a tower line in a nursery just a couple of days ago and they had an even smaller version of this just made out of 2x4's.


Thanks @heavy hammer , I'll make something that looks like that except we'll need ours so we can move it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't do any stump digging today but I did take time to clean all the grease nipples and then grease the tractor and the backhoe. I also cleaned the air filters and checked the fluids, all the fluids are good.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 227165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen landscapers and nurseries use something like this.  I was working on a tower line in a nursery just a couple of days ago and they had an even smaller version of this just made out of 2x4's.


Do you think this would be strong enough? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Garden-Zon...ultry-Netting-Steel-Rolled-Fencing/1000429015

Or would this one be better? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Garden-Zon...-Coated-Welded-Wire-Rolled-Fencing/1000367037


----------



## thewoodlands

I pulled the stump out of the hole today and then put the pallet forks on to move it to the stump pile. I did dig three smaller stumps but the batteries were dead.

The three smaller stumps I took out today opened up an area so I can dig a bigger stump out tomorrow depending on the weather.

The first picture is after I pulled the stump out, the second is moving it with the pallet forks and the third is the area we'll put the stumps before we move them to another area.


----------



## heavy hammer

I go over and grease my tractor every ten hours as well.  I think both fence would work, I think the coated stuff might last longer but it is all up to what u want to spend.  That tractor is putting in some work I like it!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I go over and grease my tractor every ten hours as well.  I think both fence would work, I think the coated stuff might last longer but it is all up to what u want to spend.  That tractor is putting in some work I like it!


I can't complain about the tractor, so far it's been good. It looks like we have a chance for some high winds this Wednesday so it would be nice if I got the stump pulled tomorrow.

What jobs do you have lined up for your tractor?


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I removed another stump from the area the garage will be built. Picture 1517 is the stump I removed with the Mahindra 4540 and once it was loose I used some straps to pull it out before moving it with the pallet forks.

I do use a mattock and a chainsaw with a sharp but not a lot of life left in it chain so I can cut the bigger roots close to the stump so I can remove more dirt so it's easier to tip over.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have 3 or more trees to take down at my place but two are in the woods and one on the property line.  They are not a major concern since they are not near anything but would still like to get them down before they get bad.  I have also been looking a getting a brush hog to clean up the woods, but other than that just routine stuff mowing wood processing etc.  a buddy does want a big field of his cleaned up and smoothed up from other friends off roading their trucks and rutting it up bad.  About to do first major fluid and filter change in coming weeks.  I like the stump removal job isn't it great having equipement to make life easier!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I have 3 or more trees to take down at my place but two are in the woods and one on the property line.  They are not a major concern since they are not near anything but would still like to get them down before they get bad.  I have also been looking a getting a brush hog to clean up the woods, but other than that just routine stuff mowing wood processing etc.  a buddy does want a big field of his cleaned up and smoothed up from other friends off roading their trucks and rutting it up bad.  About to do first major fluid and filter change in coming weeks.  I like the stump removal job isn't it great having equipement to make life easier!


It sounds like you have your work lined up which will keep you busy.

It sure is nice to have the equipment, I remember taking the stumps down flush to the ground with the chainsaw before the tractor/backhoe purchase....that was a pain in the arse on the bigger stumps.

Our contractor said he would pull the stumps but I decided to start the removal, hopefully the job gets going in June like he said.


----------



## thewoodlands

We have some possible severe weather coming in (around 8 pm for this area) so the generator is fueled up and the oil checked, stay safe.






Looking at the radar, this will be close to us but if it doesn't hit us it will just be south of us.

Until 730 PM EDT.

* At 635 PM EDT, a severe thunderstorm was located near Cedar Island
  State Park, moving east at 60 mph.

  HAZARD...60 mph wind gusts and penny size hail.

  SOURCE...Radar indicated.

  IMPACT...Expect damage to trees and powerlines.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hope the bad weather misses u.  Did the contractor say how long till the building would be up.  I'm sure getting those stumps out definitely helps him out!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Hope the bad weather misses u.  Did the contractor say how long till the building would be up.  I'm sure getting those stumps out definitely helps him out!


The only date he gave us was a June start so it looks like a late June start.

It looked on radar that the worst of the storms yesterday went south of us.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a wet day today but I pulled some smaller stumps.  In picture 1524, I pulled the two smaller ones, pictures 1525 & 29 are those stumps, 1526 was a very small stump that was on a walking trail that I pulled out first and 1530 & 31 are the last four stumps I pulled out today.

Tomorrow should be the day I start filling these holes after sifting out the roots from the sand & dirt.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did get the main frame of the sand screen with the chicken wire built today, it's six feet high by seven feet wide. Tomorrow I'll make some legs for it and try it out......with pics.

It's starting to sound like this Monday could be another day of possible high winds with heavy rain.


----------



## heavy hammer

My brand new out of the box 660 to help with my tree projects.  The weather here can't seem to make up it's mind couple days 90 and dry, followed with 60's and rain.  Great growing weather for the grass and garden!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 227283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new out of the box 660 to help with my tree projects.  The weather here can't seem to make up it's mind couple days 90 and dry, followed with 60's and rain.  Great growing weather for the grass and garden!


You'll really like that saw, ours has been a huge help after some storms have rolled through in previous year knocking down some good size trees.

About the only thing I did today was fuel up the 4540 and then dry out some straps and other equipment, tonight I'm charging the first battery for the boat and the second one will start charging later tomorrow.

Tomorrow I'll work in the heat until it gets real bad.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have had a 660 and a 066 in the past, great saws.  My brother finally talked me into selling him my everyday 660.  I had purchased this one new, years ago and instead of buying something else new I figured it was time to put it to work.  I'll put some pics up when I drop those other trees.  I used the tractor to move a little wood yesterday and just mow.  Had some projects for the tractor today but the girls want me to go to the pool with them, hard to say no to that.  Going to be hot for a few days enjoy it, to all the dads out there enjoy today!


----------



## thewoodlands

The sand screen works but it's slow going, I think it's faster just raking out the roots.Picture 1532 & 33 are the screen, picture 1534 is the sand pile I started working on sifting out the roots, 1537 is what's left.

Picture 1535 is some sand after the roots were screened out.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't get any pics but I did sift more sand and then filled one hole using the 4540. Tomorrow we'll do the same to hole number two, after that hole is filled I'll be set to pull another stump.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have just been mowing lately nothing really good to take pics of.  Every time I want to start one of the projects it rains, or i just don't have the time.  I do have some time off from work here so I'll try and get some projects done.  Today is my little girls birthday so busy with the celebration, but there is still plenty of summer.  Everyone out there enjoy the weather and 4th.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I have just been mowing lately nothing really good to take pics of.  Every time I want to start one of the projects it rains, or i just don't have the time.  I do have some time off from work here so I'll try and get some projects done.  Today is my little girls birthday so busy with the celebration, but there is still plenty of summer.  Everyone out there enjoy the weather and 4th.


Hi @heavy hammer , I hope your daughter has a great birthday.

Have a happy July 4.

Zap


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like the high temps will leave after after today so I'll start digging stumps again on Friday. 

Have a happy and safe July 4.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like I won't be digging anymore stumps in the area the new garage is going, our contractor brought his excavator over around 3:45 this afternoon. He'll start digging stumps soon (maybe tomorrow) but once some siding comes in, he'll go back and finish another job. He hopes to have it finished by the end of this month but even by the end of August will be fine.

The garage will be 28 x 36, it will be nice to get the tractor inside and get the boat out of our attached garage so my truck can get in there in the winter.  I'll have some pictures up during the build.


----------



## heavy hammer

Can't wait to see some pics.  I split some wood on the 4th it was pretty hot out, but I got it done.  Temps really dropped here on Friday, about 20 degrees.  I might take down some trees tomorrow if I get a chance.  I tried to this past week but we had something going on every day.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Can't wait to see some pics.  I split some wood on the 4th it was pretty hot out, but I got it done.  Temps really dropped here on Friday, about 20 degrees.  I might take down some trees tomorrow if I get a chance.  I tried to this past week but we had something going on every day.


Nice work @heavy hammer , what types of wood is in the pictures?

I was in Syracuse for a day so not much went on here, our contractor came today and he pulled more stumps (I'll get a picture tomorrow) tomorrow will be a work day for me. I have a smaller maple that's down near the area the garage is going that I'll buck up.

I'll be doing some work with the tractor tomorrow after the maple is taken care of.. We sat down with the contractor today just so he/we could confirm everything so he could order certain stuff, I think he is coming back Tuesday so he can do more work on either stump removal or getting rid of the stumps that have been dug out. 

Just south of Watertown NY is Sandy Creek and another small stream and neither had hardly any water flowing through it when I came home. We don't have much rain in the forecast so things will get much worse, soon we'll start hearing about people having problems with their wells.


----------



## heavy hammer

It was ash, that seems to be what is the most abundant lately with all of them dying, or being taken down.


----------



## heavy hammer

I finally was able to drop and cut up those four trees two ash and two elm.  The one pic is my brand new out of the box 660.  I put three tanks of gas through it yesterday.  Ran like an animal, 2540 worked pulling a couple of those trees the last elm was on the side of a hill and was heavy.  Just went over 100 hours as you can see so it's time for the big fluid and filter change out.  It was a good day got a lot done.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands can't wait to see the garage, you will love it having your stuff under roof is great.  I hope everything goes smooth!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands can't wait to see the garage, you will love it having your stuff under roof is great.  I hope everything goes smooth!


It sure will be nice to have certain things under cover, especially in the winter.

These are the stumps our contractor removed, it took about 15 minutes to take all of these out. He might be back tomorrow, I think there is about four more. The majority of these were just outside the area the garage is going.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 227758
> View attachment 227757
> View attachment 227756
> View attachment 227755
> View attachment 227754
> View attachment 227753
> View attachment 227752
> View attachment 227751
> View attachment 227750
> View attachment 227749
> View attachment 227748
> View attachment 227747
> View attachment 227746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to drop and cut up those four trees two ash and two elm.  The one pic is my brand new out of the box 660.  I put three tanks of gas through it yesterday.  Ran like an animal, 2540 worked pulling a couple of those trees the last elm was on the side of a hill and was heavy.  Just went over 100 hours as you can see so it's time for the big fluid and filter change out.  It was a good day got a lot done.


Nice job @heavy hammer , the 660 is a very nice saw in my opinion.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands can't wait to see the garage, you will love it having your stuff under roof is great.  I hope everything goes smooth!


He came this afternoon and pulled the rest of the stumps, I'll get a picture of the pile tomorrow. He was telling me since we haven't had much rain in two weeks it made the stump pulling easier.

Your grapple must come in pretty handy, it looks like a nice one.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm very happy with the 660 one of the best saws made in my opinion.  My grapple is from everything attachments.  I love it one of the best attachments for a tractor.  everything attachments was recommended by my tractor dealer and I have been very pleased, I also have their extreme duty box scraper.  The grapple is surprisingly light compared to others I looked at for what it is, just a little 400lbs I believe.  Check out their website they make everything USA made no imported stuff, built to last!


----------



## heavy hammer

What was the contractor using to pull those stumps?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> What was the contractor using to pull those stumps?


It's a older Cat excavator.

I did drop three trees last night about eight o'clock but didn't have the camera, two were pine and the other was a small topped off cherry. I moved the branches and log length to the respective piles.

Once the sun swings around and starts to drop, I'll be digging out a few stumps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm very happy with the 660 one of the best saws made in my opinion.  My grapple is from everything attachments.  I love it one of the best attachments for a tractor.  everything attachments was recommended by my tractor dealer and I have been very pleased, I also have their extreme duty box scraper.  The grapple is surprisingly light compared to others I looked at for what it is, just a little 400lbs I believe.  Check out their website they make everything USA made no imported stuff, built to last!


A grapple would come in very handy on our lot, we'll see what the bank account looks like in 2019.


----------



## thewoodlands

After supper I pulled some smaller stumps, one was rotten but the two together were solid. Once I pulled the two stumps out together, I dug the hole deeper and then pushed the stumps back in and then covered it with sand.

I also brought three bucket loads of sand back to the area the stump was.


----------



## thewoodlands

I went through the sand in the area the garage will go and I came up with a FEL full of roots. After that I pulled the last stump that is near the area the garage will go and filled the hole back in with sand.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice work looks great can't wait to see the building!  The other thing with everything attachments is free shipping up to 1000 miles.  They are in South Carolina I believe.  There are so many nice attachments out there today to make jobs easier.  I'm still looking at a snowblower but I think all my snowblower money is going towards my lovely wife's 10 year anniversary present, so like you we will see how 2019 turns out.  But still look at their website a lot of good stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice work looks great can't wait to see the building!  The other thing with everything attachments is free shipping up to 1000 miles.  They are in South Carolina I believe.  There are so many nice attachments out there today to make jobs easier.  I'm still looking at a snowblower but I think all my snowblower money is going towards my lovely wife's 10 year anniversary present, so like you we will see how 2019 turns out.  But still look at their website a lot of good stuff.


@heavy hammer , if you can will you send me the link to the grapple you have? If we did purchase one, it would be after tax season next year.


----------



## heavy hammer

https://www.everythingattachments.c...e-by-Everything-Attachments-p/eta-wrg-cmp.htm.  They did change the hydraulic cylinders color on the new grapples, same size or bore, just black not red.  They also have singe lid grapples but everyone I talked with recommended the double lid and I couldn’t be happier.  It helps when picking odd shaped objects, logs stumps etc.  check them out they have a nice array of stuff


----------



## heavy hammer

I changed all the fluids and filters yesterday.  It was a little more involved than I thought but glad I did it.  The hardest part was the hydro filter.  Mahindra definitely had that tucked up and in there but it all worked out.  It's amazing the amount of metal shavings those filters had on them.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I changed all the fluids and filters yesterday.  It was a little more involved than I thought but glad I did it.  The hardest part was the hydro filter.  Mahindra definitely had that tucked up and in there but it all worked out.  It's amazing the amount of metal shavings those filters had on them.


We'll have the dealer do the 500 hour checkup in the next couple of weeks, after that I'll try my hand at it.

Hopefully the new garage gets started soon, having that up and finished will make doing maintenance on the tractor much easier. We've never really had a problem with the 4540 but they did do one code update and they put in a inline restrictor to bring the temp up.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took out some small retaining walls (rocks) that weren't really needed. The rocks in picture 1658 were moved yesterday and the rocks in picture 1657 are from today. The rest are from getting some dirt to seeding, putting straw down and then watering.

Next year we'll redo the front and the sides with four inches of good topsoil.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands, have you ever changed the fluids or filters in the past or has the dealer done it?  The manual is not the most helpful, and there are not a lot of YouTube videos of mahindra tractors having, the maintenance done for my tractor.  But it was not bad just more time than anything since I haven't done it before.  Having a mechanic for a brother did help.  Once that garage is up you will easily be able to tackle those jobs.  Liked the rock pile!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands, have you ever changed the fluids or filters in the past or has the dealer done it?  The manual is not the most helpful, and there are not a lot of YouTube videos of mahindra tractors having, the maintenance done for my tractor.  But it was not bad just more time than anything since I haven't done it before.  Having a mechanic for a brother did help.  Once that garage is up you will easily be able to tackle those jobs.  Liked the rock pile!


I've done the diesel filters but that's about it, the oil color still looks good but want it change. The Mahindra manual could be tons better, they actually have some stuff wrong in there, the guy who works on the tractors at the dealer was shaking his head when I showed him.

The thing that I noticed was wrong is which way you turn the water sensor once it's unhooked to drain any possible water out. My book says turn it counter clockwise and you actually turn it clockwise.

The thing I like about them doing it is they have to take care of the old oil and filters. Our town garage is licensed by New York State to burn old oil for heat but I'm not sure what I would do with the filters if I change them. I'm pretty sure it's against the law to put them in your garbage.

The dealer took the old filters I changed but I'm not sure if he still would. Changing subjects, it looks like the east coast is in for a very wet week.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , the contractor came up the driveway late this afternoon and said he'll start the garage tomorrow. It looks like Wednesday should be our worst day for rain.

I think they're calling for around 2.55 inches of rain from this system for our area, we need more but we'll take it.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , we finally are getting some good rains that we need. They say we should receive another inch or so tomorrow which will help out even more.


----------



## heavy hammer

@thewoodlands, I lucked out my brother ended up taking all my old fluids and filters back to his shop.  The manual is not very good, but if you are mechanical inclined most of the stuff is easy to figure out.  I just wanted to know in case something happened and I need to fix it.  We have been getting rain on and off for the last three days or so.  We needed it as well so it a good thing.  Hope the weather doesn't put the contractor back, but it's still only July so it should work out.  Keep us updated.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> @thewoodlands, I lucked out my brother ended up taking all my old fluids and filters back to his shop.  The manual is not very good, but if you are mechanical inclined most of the stuff is easy to figure out.  I just wanted to know in case something happened and I need to fix it.  We have been getting rain on and off for the last three days or so.  We needed it as well so it a good thing.  Hope the weather doesn't put the contractor back, but it's still only July so it should work out.  Keep us updated.


I started a garage thread, it's in the DIY section. The plans are to pour the foundation this Thursday.

The 4540 was picked up this afternoon so hopefully Monday we'll have it back. They have a 500 hour checklist they go off of but I gave him a list of what I wanted done or checked.


----------



## thewoodlands

The 4540 went in for its 500 hour checkup earlier this week so I had them change all the fluids and filters. It showed up in our driveway at 4:30 this afternoon, Dave who worked on it delivered it and said everything was good.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands can't wait to see the garage, you will love it having your stuff under roof is great.  I hope everything goes smooth!


It's been going pretty good @heavy hammer , we'll see how many walls go up after they put the plate on tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## heavy hammer

Have you been getting a lot of rain there, thewoodlands?  Good to see the tractor checked out.  I ended up getting more wood from a buddies neighbor.  He had seven ash taken down but wanted nothing to do with the wood.  The smaller stuff was spoken for but I'll take the bigger stuff all day long.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 228367
> View attachment 228368
> View attachment 228369
> View attachment 228370
> View attachment 228371
> View attachment 228372
> View attachment 228373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been getting a lot of rain there, thewoodlands?  Good to see the tractor checked out.  I ended up getting more wood from a buddies neighbor.  He had seven ash taken down but wanted nothing to do with the wood.  The smaller stuff was spoken for but I'll take the bigger stuff all day long.


No, all the heavy rains have stayed east,west,north and south of us. I think the last time they called for heavy rain (2.55 inches) we received one inch.

We had a nice steady rain that started in the early morning but it stopped around  seven this morning so we didn't get much, the rivers and brooks around here are at late August levels ........ we still have water in the well!


----------



## heavy hammer

Water in the well is a good thing especially if you haven't been getting much rain.  It makes the outside projects easier as well.  We have been getting a lot of rain but only at night.  Other than fluids and filters what else did they do to the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Water in the well is a good thing especially if you haven't been getting much rain.  It makes the outside projects easier as well.  We have been getting a lot of rain but only at night.  Other than fluids and filters what else did they do to the tractor.


They cleaned some sand off the engine/motor and greased it good, he said that he didn't see any water in the filter so that was good. They did check for any loose bolts or nuts and they were all good, I had just went over most of them.

Nice score on that wood, how much do you think it will come out to?


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , we're finally getting some much needed rain but I don't think we'll get much tonight.

Is your area in for any rains from this system coming up through?


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday I removed some very small stumps from our walking trail (toe smashers) with the 4540. Once our new garage is ready, we'll get and screen some sand for use this winter on parts of our driveway.

Further away from the house, we use ashes from the outside fireplace or the wood stove on the driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

Some of this would be nice!


----------



## BrotherBart

Looks exactly like my driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

BrotherBart said:


> Looks exactly like my driveway.


The pictures above are in the woods heading to what we call the sandpit, these three are from the driveway.


----------



## heavy hammer

I figured about a cord and a half.  With that ash beetle killing all the ash it has been a good year for getting wood.  I probably have gotten over five cords just myself and probably another three for my parents.  A friend of mine's parents wants all there dead ash removed now to.  It's right down the road and easy work. If I needed the tractor it's that close to just drive it there.  I don't really want the cold yet but I know it is not far away.  I'm glad the tractor checked out, I do think mahindra makes a pretty good product.  I think if you take care of it and follow the maintenance schedule and don't beat on it any equipement will last, regardless of brand.  I'm glad the garage is going well once done that will be a game changer.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I figured about a cord and a half.  With that ash beetle killing all the ash it has been a good year for getting wood.  I probably have gotten over five cords just myself and probably another three for my parents.  A friend of mine's parents wants all there dead ash removed now to.  It's right down the road and easy work. If I needed the tractor it's that close to just drive it there.  I don't really want the cold yet but I know it is not far away.  I'm glad the tractor checked out, I do think mahindra makes a pretty good product.  I think if you take care of it and follow the maintenance schedule and don't beat on it any equipement will last, regardless of brand.  I'm glad the garage is going well once done that will be a game changer.


It sounds like you'll be set for firewood for the future. Because of the EAB in our area this year, I'll start getting some ash this fall.

You can't beat your equipment and expect it to hold up. I worked out front around the garage for about two hours but came in after I was soaked, I did get a bunch of nails and screws picked up.


----------



## thewoodlands

I plan on using some of this coming into the new garage with gravel over top, I'll remove the bigger stones closer to the garage.


----------



## heavy hammer

It's going to save you on fill.  Is it a by step up into the garage?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It's going to save you on fill.  Is it a by step up into the garage?



It's about six inches where you come in the man door but it will be about 2 or 3 tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Because of the rain today I didn't have the camera out but I did get dirt down all around the garage and then seeded it. If tomorrow is like today, I'll fill the roller up with water and use the rhino to roll what I did today. It actually turned out to be a nice day but since I got soaked early,  I didn't go back in the house for the camera.

After I get done rolling it, I'll get some tarps out so I can clean them and then cover some wood once they're dry.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like tomorrow we'll get around 1.25 inches of rain so I'll be taking apart a work bench in the old garage so I can install it in the new garage. Saturday will be another day on the 4540 getting some dirt to finish (hopefully) the grading around the new garage.


----------



## thewoodlands

The workbench was taken apart and then moved down to the new garage, I should have it up by next Sunday. That opens up my wife's side of the garage pretty good so she's happy.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did use the 4540 backhoe to grade around the garage again, after that I pulled a small stump from an area that will get plowed this winter.

I also cleaned off two tarps so I can cover two 16 foot stacks of shoulder season wood tomorrow, the third stack is already covered. We usually start burning in our wood stove on September 15.

We have just over 622 hours on our tractor without any problems, it's just over two years old.


----------



## thewoodlands

I cleaned all our covers and then covered the shoulder season wood today, tomorrow our better hardwood for this winter will get covered.

After supper I moved an old stump out of one of my plow zones for this winter, after that I grabbed three smaller loads of a mixture of sand and dirt for next to our garage.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did more work around the garage (rolled it) and then some digging, I should have the grading around the garage done by the middle of next week. We have one side that the water was running toward the garage but I've built it up enough and have a small trench on that side that the water should run around to the lowest point.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did more work around the garage a couple of days ago, hopefully I have it where the water runs far enough away from it especially on the westside.

In picture 1807, the water will run towards the garage and hopefully get in a small trench that runs around to the back. Coming off the garage on this side, the water should run to that same small trench.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera but tonight after supper I moved more of some 3/4 inch crush stone near the new garage.

The next job will be digging out some stumps from some trees we felled last year, that might start Sunday.


----------



## thewoodlands

I changed the direction of the drain for the gutter, the water should run across the driveway into the woods instead of at the new garage and to the left.

I hand dug everything and then got some sand with the 4540 to fill the trench halfway up where the drain was.

We also put some wood with the 4540 just so we can have a fire tonight if we want.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks like you have been busy with tractor.  I have not used mine much lately working a lot and time with the girls.  About time to start hauling wood with it and moving stuff around to get ready for the winter.  I just turned 120 hours and in October  it will be 2 years since I purchased it.  I have some catching up to do.


----------



## heavy hammer

Home area looks like it's coming around nicely!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Home area looks like it's coming around nicely!


I haven't been using the tractor much because I've been spitting and stacking along with sealing the concrete blocks on the outside of the new garage, tomorrow I'll get the last coat of Thompson's on and then the work tables and storage start on the inside of the garage in the near future.

I did use the 4540 near the end of the day to move some chips to this washout, it will help until the next heavy rain.


----------



## heavy hammer

I haven't been using my tractor lately either, I have been busy with work and fall fests with the girls.  We even did a wagon haunted hay ride last night.  It has been over a month since I fired it up.  A couple of weeks ago we did get all my brothers and fathers fire wood split and stacked.  Now I even have a buddy that wants to have a splitting and stack day to get his done.  Just not enough daylight hours, days are getting shorter.  Sounds like your projects are coming along nicely.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I haven't been using my tractor lately either, I have been busy with work and fall fests with the girls.  We even did a wagon haunted hay ride last night.  It has been over a month since I fired it up.  A couple of weeks ago we did get all my brothers and fathers fire wood split and stacked.  Now I even have a buddy that wants to have a splitting and stack day to get his done.  Just not enough daylight hours, days are getting shorter.  Sounds like your projects are coming along nicely.


I'm seeing haunted hay rides in certain towns up here too. Nice work helping out your brother and father with their wood supply. We're getting close to being five years ahead with our hardwood so yes it's coming along pretty good. We do have some downed wood that I'll be getting this week which will help.


----------



## thewoodlands

We took down two tall but small cherry near the garage, we  did get two bucket loads using the Mahindra. Maybe tomorrow I'll dig the stumps out since that will be a plow zone this winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

I pulled a few smaller cherry stumps today before we went to town. When we came back, I dumped a few loads of dirt in each hole and tomorrow I'll level it off.

The camera batteries were dead when we came back so I don't have pictures of the 4540 getting dirt or getting rid of the stumps with the pallet forks.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> I pulled a few smaller cherry stumps today before we went to town. When we came back, I dumped a few loads of dirt in each hole and tomorrow I'll level it off.
> 
> The camera batteries were dead when we came back so I don't have pictures of the 4540 getting dirt or getting rid of the stumps with the pallet forks.



I've actually pulled some of those Cherry stumps out with my Mahindra, Woodlands. I dig around a big root about 10 ft from the tree, hook a chain, and then just pull straight back, the roots and all the shooters come out from around 20 ft out. Very shallow rooted as I'm sure you know!!


----------



## thewoodlands

I smoothed out the dirt that I had put on the stump holes today and then packed it down good with the 4540. With the rain coming in, it should make the dirt settle even more.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we have a pellet stove, we decided it was time we pick six bags up so we can make sure it works. The 4540 brought them to the window so we could put them in, we'll give it a test run tonight.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have not had real cold temps yet but the wind lately just seems to cut right through you.  I have been working a lot of storm lately so with the long hours and bad weather I have not used the tractor in some time.  But the stove has been getting used pretty frequently.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We have not had real cold temps yet but the wind lately just seems to cut right through you.  I have been working a lot of storm lately so with the long hours and bad weather I have not used the tractor in some time.  But the stove has been getting used pretty frequently.


We haven't had a lot of wind but the rain has been pretty steady, tonight we have a combination of rain and snow.

I used the tractor for about an hour today moving some 3/4 inch crush gravel and then the snow and rain started so I called it a day. Before that we went shopping for our Thanksgiving day menu items.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I haven't been using my tractor lately either, I have been busy with work and fall fests with the girls.  We even did a wagon haunted hay ride last night.  It has been over a month since I fired it up.  A couple of weeks ago we did get all my brothers and fathers fire wood split and stacked.  Now I even have a buddy that wants to have a splitting and stack day to get his done.  Just not enough daylight hours, days are getting shorter.  Sounds like your projects are coming along nicely.


I have a family member who just received their 2638 HST, since I don't have an HST, is there anything they should watch for when running it when it's real hot out? I think that I read that certain HST's can run hot.

The picture is off Mahindra's site.


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't know a lot about the HST, but just always keep an eye on the gauges.  I believe the thing with HST is the constant changing direction forward to backward, that can get the fluid hot, but like I said I'm not sure.  A friend of mine has a Kubota HST and he loves it about 400 hours on it, he plows fields bales hay.  He has no complaints or issues, just do the required maintenance and try not to beat on it I'm sure it will be fine.  Your family member could always look up reviews and issues associated with there tractor model to see what people that have one are saying.  remember to its a mahindra.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we bought our tractor, it has been outside with a cover on it all year until this year where it is inside in the new garage. Once the colder temps hit, I always put the battery maintainer on it so even though it's in the garage, I put the maintainer on it since with the windchill it will be -6.

Our garage isn't heated so I was wondering if I really still need to put it on the tractor battery at these temps.


----------



## Sodbuster

I keep mine on a maintainer all the time, have you priced batteries lately?


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't think it would hurt to keep the maintainer on in these cold temps.  It will help the life of the battery when it is cold don't you think?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I don't think it would hurt to keep the maintainer on in these cold temps.  It will help the life of the battery when it is cold don't you think?


I'm hope it will @heavy hammer , it was nice putting it on inside the garage compared to outside in the wind & snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

My 2540 has been in the garage since the day I got it.  It is nice having your stuff inside dry and not covered in snow or ice this time of year.  I know they can spend their whole lives outside but it is nice having somewhere inside under roof to keep them.  Makes it easier to work on and do the maintainence as well.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> I keep mine on a maintainer all the time, have you priced batteries lately?


Not a tractor battery, how much are they?


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 6 plus inches of snow overnight so I plowed our driveway, the neighbors and some of our trails.


----------



## Sodbuster

thewoodlands said:


> Not a tractor battery, how much are they?




$130-$150 bucks.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , @Sodbuster , I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.

It looks like things will get messy around here with a quarter inch of rain and then 3-6 inches of snow coming in after the rain.


----------



## heavy hammer

I know the weather here has been interesting.  20's and snow one day two days later 47 and all day rain.  Thanksgiving was good just cold, bit I'll take frozen over mud.  I'm about done with this rain and mud every day I'm ready for some cold, and that is tough for me to say because I'm not a fan of the cold.  But this has been a wet fall.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I know the weather here has been interesting.  20's and snow one day two days later 47 and all day rain.  Thanksgiving was good just cold, bit I'll take frozen over mud.  I'm about done with this rain and mud every day I'm ready for some cold, and that is tough for me to say because I'm not a fan of the cold.  But this has been a wet fall.


They say we'll get rain tomorrow and then it will change to snow with a possible 6-10 inches falling. I'm with you on making up its mind on the rain or snow.

I did some scraping down of the driveway  today with the 4540, I removed lots of slush hoping the rain will get it down to the stone.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just pulled my tractor out for a quick spin last night to just get all the fluids moving since I have not used it in so long.  Work and lousy weather have been putting a big damper on tractor time.  I'm hoping the freeze comes soon, or spring!


----------



## Sodbuster

heavy hammer said:


> I don't think it would hurt to keep the maintainer on in these cold temps.  It will help the life of the battery when it is cold don't you think?



Not only does it not hurt, but that's what they were designed for. I have a pigtail attached to my battery, then route the wire out through a seam in the hood. Makes attaching and removal much easier.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 5-6 inches of wet heavy snow overnight so I did our driveway and the neighbors too. After some lunch, I did some roof raking and plowing some trails around the house (not pictured) so the dog would have a place we could walk it.

The power is starting to go on and off
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks like you had a little fun.  The last few days here have been pretty cold with about 3 to 5 inches dropped on us.  Now we're going to get 40's and 50's and rain.  Can't catch a break this winter/fall.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Looks like you had a little fun.  The last few days here have been pretty cold with about 3 to 5 inches dropped on us.  Now we're going to get 40's and 50's and rain.  Can't catch a break this winter/fall.


AccuWeather is calling for a quarter of an inch of rain on Sunday, it should be a big mess here.


----------



## jatoxico

The Mahindra has a happy home now though so that's a good thing. We had 8.4" of precip in November so yeah, it's been lousy.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> The Mahindra has a happy home now though so that's a good thing. We had 8.4" of precip in November so yeah, it's been lousy.


It's much happier since the new garage went up, that clearing snow off it got old. We had a very dry spring & summer but the fall was very wet.

The 8.4 is alot for you, isn't it?


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> It's much happier since the new garage went up, that clearing snow off it got old. We had a very dry spring & summer but the fall was very wet.
> 
> The 8.4 is alot for you, isn't it?



Yes normal November is about 3-3.5". Had a wet Oct too. NOAA says the Northeast is going to see more rain in the years to come so maybe a new normal??


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Yes normal November is about 3-3.5". Had a wet Oct too. NOAA says the Northeast is going to see more rain in the years to come so maybe a new normal??


I hope ours is a wetter year than this past spring/summer, the river across the road was the lowest I've seen it since we moved here just over 15 years ago.


----------



## Hammy

Nice work plowing @thewoodlands ! The weather has been messy here as well. More to come according to the weather folks as well. The weather network said Atlantic Canada has a good chance of having an epic winter. 

Good to see the new garage is treating you well. As others have mentioned keeping the battery tender on will help a lot with battery life. I now have one for the tractor, 4 wheeler and the lawn tractor. Finally got all the quick connects installed and it’s very convenient.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Nice work plowing @thewoodlands ! The weather has been messy here as well. More to come according to the weather folks as well. The weather network said Atlantic Canada has a good chance of having an epic winter.
> 
> Good to see the new garage is treating you well. As others have mentioned keeping the battery tender on will help a lot with battery life. I now have one for the tractor, 4 wheeler and the lawn tractor. Finally got all the quick connects installed and it’s very convenient.


The battery maintainer saved me last year with the very cold temps we had. We received another two inches of snow overnight and we lost power at 5:49 this morning but came on about an hour later.

I'm just heading out after snowblowing, plowing the driveways along with plowing around the new garage.


----------



## thewoodlands

The backhoe comes off the Mahindra 4540 tomorrow, my plans are to have it on 4 x 4's or 6 x 6's and ratchet the dipper arm back to the platform since it will be in the garage so the dipper arm doesn't extend out and then hit the blocks.


----------



## Hammy

@thewoodlands what was the part you had installed to help you get your temp up in the winter? I am thinking I may want to do it. Also if you remember cost? I know I am in Canada but am estimate would be great.


----------



## Sodbuster

Hammy said:


> @thewoodlands what was the part you had installed to help you get your temp up in the winter? I am thinking I may want to do it. Also if you remember cost? I know I am in Canada but am estimate would be great.



Are you sure you don't have a block heater already? Look for a power cord on the side of the engine.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> @thewoodlands what was the part you had installed to help you get your temp up in the winter? I am thinking I may want to do it. Also if you remember cost? I know I am in Canada but am estimate would be great.



In the winter I have cardboard I put in front of the radiator which will make the temp come up quicker, but I cut a rectangular hole in it so the radiator gets enough air so it doesn't overheat, so far it hasn't even come close to overheating.

Picture 2077 is the old cardboard I used for a few winters, picture 2078 is the new stuff I bought for this year at Lowe's and the last picture is the info on the sheet except the thickness which you'll need to measure on yours.
The whole size in the cardboard worked great for the 4540 but I might make it a little bigger this year.

I did have a inline restrictor put in the hose coming out the top of the radiator but that wasn't a winter thing, the 4540 coming off the lot wasn't getting up to temp but after the install (15 minute job done here by the dealer) everything is fine. I'm not sure if they charged me because I told them about the temp not coming up about a week after having it.

I also have a heater that I plug in for an hour or more before starting up the tractor depending on the outside temp. I'll get a picture of that tomorrow.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> In the winter I have cardboard I put in front of the radiator which will make the temp come up quicker, but I cut a rectangular hole in it so the radiator gets enough air so it doesn't overheat, so far it hasn't even come close to overheating.
> 
> Picture 2077 is the old cardboard I used for a few winters, picture 2078 is the new stuff I bought for this year at Lowe's and the last picture is the info on the sheet except the thickness which you'll need to measure on yours.
> The whole size in the cardboard worked great for the 4540 but I might make it a little bigger this year.
> 
> I did have a inline restrictor put in the hose coming out the top of the radiator but that wasn't a winter thing, the 4540 coming off the lot wasn't getting up to temp but after the install (15 minute job done here by the dealer) everything is fine. I'm not sure if they charged me because I told them about the temp not coming up about a week after having it.
> 
> I also have a heater that I plug in for an hour or more before starting up the tractor depending on the outside temp. I'll get a picture of that tomorrow.



Perfect thanks. It seems to come up to temp ok in the summer. Just can’t get the gauge to move in the winter at all. I will give the cardboard a try. 



Sodbuster said:


> Are you sure you don't have a block heater already? Look for a power cord on the side of the engine.



I do have a block heater. Even with it plugged in for a day before it won’t move the temp gauge. Hopefully the cardboard works out

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Sodbuster

Yeah, the block heater is only designed to help it start easier, not raise the engine temp gauge. I usually plug mine in for 2-3 hours if the temp is bitter cold, otherwise it's a good starter with just the glow plugs. Tractors generally have a generous cooling system to keep them from overheating when the radiator and screens get plugged with chaff in the summer time. I wouldn't expect full heat in the winter unless you are really moving serious snow. I know mine doesn't get up to heat, but I am also just pulling snow with a back blade. I can pull about 16" of snow at around 2000 rpm, and it's just not working hard enough to raise the temp gauge by much.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Perfect thanks. It seems to come up to temp ok in the summer. Just can’t get the gauge to move in the winter at all. I will give the cardboard a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a block heater. Even with it plugged in for a day before it won’t move the temp gauge. Hopefully the cardboard works out
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.


Hammy, what type of tractor do you have and what model # is it? I think you told me before but the CRS is kicking in tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

The backhoe is off so plowing and running around with the 4540 just became less expensive after shedding an extra 1000 pounds.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> Hammy, what type of tractor do you have and what model # is it? I think you told me before but the CRS is kicking in tonight.



It’s a 2014 Mahindra 4010 HST 38HP. Tried the cardboard with no hole in it yesterday. Worked like a charm. Heated to just below the mid mark. Usually I don’t get that unless I am Bushhoging. I think I will cut a small hole like you had in it and try it out. Thanks for the tip. It seems to working perfect now. Other than a small diesel leak. Might have to change the hose from the tank to the filter. 



Sodbuster said:


> Yeah, the block heater is only designed to help it start easier, not raise the engine temp gauge. I usually plug mine in for 2-3 hours if the temp is bitter cold, otherwise it's a good starter with just the glow plugs. Tractors generally have a generous cooling system to keep them from overheating when the radiator and screens get plugged with chaff in the summer time. I wouldn't expect full heat in the winter unless you are really moving serious snow. I know mine doesn't get up to heat, but I am also just pulling snow with a back blade. I can pull about 16" of snow at around 2000 rpm, and it's just not working hard enough to raise the temp gauge by much.



Yeah figured the block heater wouldn’t do much for overall temp but it certainly makes the tractor start easy. I have a 6’ rear blade I use for snow removal as well. Doesn’t work the tractor hard at all. Especially since I don’t have chains on. Have to tick that off the list eventually. 

Thank you both for the input.


----------



## jatoxico

Hammy said:


> I do have a block heater. Even with it plugged in for a day before it won’t move the temp gauge.



Most likely the temp measured is coolant temp. I don't envy you guys that enough really cold days to need a block heater. Hoping this winter is on the mild side.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Most likely the temp measured is coolant temp. I don't envy you guys that enough really cold days to need a block heater. Hoping this winter is on the mild side.


@jatoxico , did you just jinx us up here in Northern New York.


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> @jatoxico , did you just jinx us up here in Northern New York.


Uhh wasn't me, some other guy did that...

It's 60 F here today but still misting after an overnight early morning rain. Fired up with unidentified hardwood but must be in the poplar family. Very light and quick burning but good for today.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> It’s a 2014 Mahindra 4010 HST 38HP. Tried the cardboard with no hole in it yesterday. Worked like a charm. Heated to just below the mid mark. Usually I don’t get that unless I am Bushhoging. I think I will cut a small hole like you had in it and try it out. Thanks for the tip. It seems to working perfect now. Other than a small diesel leak. Might have to change the hose from the tank to the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah figured the block heater wouldn’t do much for overall temp but it certainly makes the tractor start easy. I have a 6’ rear blade I use for snow removal as well. Doesn’t work the tractor hard at all. Especially since I don’t have chains on. Have to tick that off the list eventually.
> 
> Thank you both for the input.


I'm glad it's working but I would have it with the hole in it. Does the 4010 just run cool in the winter or does run col in the summer? If runs cool in the summer the restrictor they put on my machine would change that.

It's been raining here pretty good all day so I'm waiting some before I go and scrape the driveway down, one weather site has us getting over half an inch of rain today. I have a small tree down in the brook so I'll need to figure a way to get it out without getting wet.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Uhh wasn't me, some other guy did that...
> 
> It's 60 F here today but still misting after an overnight early morning rain. Fired up with unidentified hardwood but must be in the poplar family. Very light and quick burning but good for today.


We're in the 40's so I won't complain and tomorrow we'll get the same temps during the day but at night we'll drop below 20 so the driveway will have some ice.

Tomorrow we'll finally start getting the work tables up in the new garage with shelves underneath. If it's not raining real hard tomorrow, we might change plans and remove a small tree from the brook just above the bridge on our road, I hope I can stay dry.


----------



## thewoodlands

After it stopped raining this afternoon, I removed the slush from our driveway.

In pictures 2083 & 84 we have a few small trees down across the brook where the ice did damage last winter. Off the bank on our side, the water is up to my waist so if I can't pull them out from our side then I call my neighbor who usually lets us do it from her side.

The rest of the pictures are from going back in the woods to a certain point, the trail could've been worse.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was raining hard so I didn't take the camera but we (the wife helped) took the trees in the Brook out this morning with the Mahindra 4540 with a cable,d-shackles,snatch blocks with two tree savers. Once I made a cut in the trees it was very easy to drag them up the bank with the tractor.

The rain has turned over to snow so I'm heading back out so I can check our property for any downed trees across the trails.


----------



## jatoxico

Guess that was the rain we had Saturday night into Sunday. It was kind of a miserable steady mist w/o much wind and no snow. I saw the cold is pushing down and temps are going to drop here by this evening.

Enjoy and stay safe, it will be there tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Pictures 2083 & 84 are before and 2088 & 89 are after we pulled them out of the Brook. The water was pushing the trees to the right so I cut from the left so the water would open up that side, I cut straight through without a notch.


----------



## Hammy

jatoxico said:


> Most likely the temp measured is coolant temp. I don't envy you guys that enough really cold days to need a block heater. Hoping this winter is on the mild side.



Yup mine measures coolant temp. 



thewoodlands said:


> I'm glad it's working but I would have it with the hole in it. Does the 4010 just run cool in the winter or does run col in the summer? If runs cool in the summer the restrictor they put on my machine would change that.
> 
> It's been raining here pretty good all day so I'm waiting some before I go and scrape the driveway down, one weather site has us getting over half an inch of rain today. I have a small tree down in the brook so I'll need to figure a way to get it out without getting wet.



I will cut a hole in it before I give it another run for sure. Just wanted to test it out. Mine reads between 1/4 and 1/2 on the temp gauge in the summer when it’s working. Usually around 1/4 when doing anything but Bushhoging. How low was yours when you put in the restrictor?


----------



## thewoodlands

@Hammy , on the hottest day it would just touch the green and that was working it pretty good pulling stumps. That was before the restrictor was put in.


----------



## jatoxico

A lot of us stove guys have IR thermometers. Can use that to shoot for some temps with that I would think. Upper hose for instance.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> @Hammy , on the hottest day it would just touch the green and that was working it pretty good pulling stumps. That was before the restrictor was put in.



Mine doesn’t have a green and the manual just says between C and H. I will have to look into it a bit further in the summer. For now the cardboard looks like it will solve the problem. Thanks. 



jatoxico said:


> A lot of us stove guys have IR thermometers. Can use that to shoot for some temps with that I would think. Upper hose for instance.



I will have to pick one up in the summer and look into it. Thanks for the idea and help


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a ton of ice in the Brook near this tree it started to take down, I would have used the tractor but that side of the Brook (neighbor's property) stays wet for a very long time so once the water warmed up some, we used the rhino with the winch. Before we did that we put some smaller pines down on the bank so it would roll on them, it worked out fine after limbing it up.We did cut the tree into three sections before dragging it out.
@Hammy , @jatoxico , @heavy hammer , @Sodbuster


----------



## jatoxico

Think I've said it before @thewoodlands but you're having way too much fun with the toys! And I know I shouldn't be, but I'm still surprised to hear you talking about ice and see that much snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Think I've said it before @thewoodlands but you're having way too much fun with the toys! And I know I shouldn't be, but I'm still surprised to hear you talking about ice and see that much snow.


That picture was from  January of 2018 but since the Brook is not very deep, it freezes from the bottom up so we get a bunch of ice every year. The ice our neighbor gets pushed up on her property by the Brook is crazy, the banks on our side are much higher than our neighbors, we get more tree damage because a previous owner cleared most of the trees by the Brook in a certain area which is illegal if it's a Brook.


----------



## Hammy

Nice work as always @thewoodlands . I think you have the cleanest forest of anybody I know. Hope mine will be that way one day.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Nice work as always @thewoodlands . I think you have the cleanest forest of anybody I know. Hope mine will be that way one day.


I wish Hammy, it's either the bugs or mother nature killing or knocking down the trees. We have areas that I don't bother with the downed trees, the areas are a huge mess . One of the areas I leave them down with the hopes it will help control the erosion on that hill.


----------



## heavy hammer

This past week my buddies parents had their property cleared of all the dead or dying ash trees.  Ten trees turned into over 100.


----------



## heavy hammer

This was Friday six truck loads.  On sat I was able to get three more before I had enough of the rain.  I didn't have a chance to get a updated pic yet.  When ever it stops raining, or gets cold I can move it to the woods with the tractor.  What's still amazing there is three times this amount left.  I'm about four years ahead now.  Me and a buddy are going to final cleaning up their lot with his big dump and mini excavator.


----------



## jatoxico

@heavy hammer looks like mostly ash and maybe some maple? Whatever, it sure is a nice score.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> This past week my buddies parents had their property cleared of all the dead or dying ash trees.  Ten trees turned into over 100.


It sucks that we are losing most of our ash trees because of the EAB. Nice work on getting that wood out @heavy hammer , that will make for some nice fires.

Being fours years ahead is a nice feeling. I remember many years ago when I finally had two years worth of wood in inventory and thought that was a big deal.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had planned on burning some junk pine in the outdoor fireplace today but the truck had problems when we went for a ride this morning, we made it back to our house but it was an adventure. I think it's the alternator ( battery light would come on), you could go a certain distance and then you had nothing. We were lucky that it started back up so when we made it home we made a call to the dealer and then to AAA.

After the truck was gone I cut up some downed branches across some walking trails, I went to grab the camera but left it inside. Since we have a winter weather advisory for our area, we put two loads of yellow birch, sugar maple and soft maple in. I think the 4-8 inches of snow will stay 20 miles south of us but if it shifts north we have enough wood for over a week.

I did push some snowbanks back along the driveway and then plowed a few new areas that I'll push snow when we get it so the sides of the driveway doesn't get crowded .


----------



## heavy hammer

What is wrong with the truck?  Hope it is not down for long.  The ash epidemic is very sad I dropped five trees at my place this year because of all the ash dying.  One was right near my out building and I figured it was time before it fell on it.  I'm hoping to get the rest out of my friends parents soon, like I said there is probably three times that still there.  I'm starting to get far enough ahead that I don't want what I have to just start rotting, but they live less than five miles from my house and 90 percent of it is the perfect size to just cut to length and let season, very little needs split.  They wanted around their house cleaned up and figured it was time to just get rid of them most were dead, but the others that weren't were not far behind.  A sad thing but plenty of firewood for many for years to come.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> What is wrong with the truck?  Hope it is not down for long.  The ash epidemic is very sad I dropped five trees at my place this year because of all the ash dying.  One was right near my out building and I figured it was time before it fell on it.  I'm hoping to get the rest out of my friends parents soon, like I said there is probably three times that still there.  I'm starting to get far enough ahead that I don't want what I have to just start rotting, but they live less than five miles from my house and 90 percent of it is the perfect size to just cut to length and let season, very little needs split.  They wanted around their house cleaned up and figured it was time to just get rid of them most were dead, but the others that weren't were not far behind.  A sad thing but plenty of firewood for many for years to come.


Hopefully we get the answer tomorrow, we'll have had the truck (bought new) for ten years this coming spring.

I have a bunch of ash on the hill out back that I wanted down but with the plantar fasciitis , I'm behind. If I work a day in the woods then the next day is a semi day off so it doesn't get back to what it felt like a little over a month ago. I do have another appointment with the Podiatrist coming up so we'll see what she says.I'm being fitted for some Orthotic inserts. The Spenco inserts she recommended made a huge difference but we'll see what these feel like.

The tractor is running good so that's a positive, it's time for a grease job on the 4540.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> Hopefully we get the answer tomorrow, we'll have had the truck (bought new) for ten years this coming spring.
> 
> I have a bunch of ash on the hill out back that I wanted down but with the plantar fasciitis , I'm behind. If I work a day in the woods then the next day is a semi day off so it doesn't get back to what it felt like a little over a month ago. I do have another appointment with the Podiatrist coming up so we'll see what she says.I'm being fitted for some Orthotic inserts. The Spenco inserts she recommended made a huge difference but we'll see what these feel like.
> 
> The tractor is running good so that's a positive, it's time for a grease job on the 4540.



I have severe plantar fasciitis from serving 20 years in the Army Light Infantry. The custom orthotic insoles that I had made for me work _ok_, but the best orthotic for me has been the Dr Scholl's insoles from the computer/machine at Walmart. You stand on the machine with just your socks on and it matches your feet to one of their insoles. I did the fitting process 3 separate times to make sure the computer was consistent. They aren't perfect, but I can work on my feet all day and have much less foot pain than I had with other insoles.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> I have severe plantar fasciitis from serving 20 years in the Army Light Infantry. The custom orthotic insoles that I had made for me work _ok_, but the best orthotic for me has been the Dr Scholl's insoles from the computer/machine at Walmart. You stand on the machine with just your socks on and it matches your feet to one of their insoles. I did the fitting process 3 separate times to make sure the computer was consistent. They aren't perfect, but I can work on my feet all day and have much less foot pain than I had with other insoles.


I'm glad they're working for you, that's what the Spenco inserts did for me. I don't have any pain after working in the woods or the garage but it does feel different compared to my other foot.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> I'm glad they're working for you, that's what the Spenco inserts did for me. I don't have any pain after working in the woods or the garage but it does feel different compared to my other foot.
> 
> Thank you for your service.



I used Spenco insoles in the 90's, with good results. Do you wear insoles in both shoes? Sounds like a stupid question, but some people only have issues with one foot. Both of my feet are equally messed up.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> I used Spenco insoles in the 90's, with good results. Do you wear insoles in both shoes? Sounds like a stupid question, but some people only have issues with one foot. Both of my feet are equally messed up.


Yes, I wear them in both shoes but only had problems with my left foot. My father had a few problems with his feet from working on the cement while working for GM while wearing work boots.


----------



## heavy hammer

Most people don't know how hard it is on you feet hips and back to work on a concrete floor all day.  Moving around all day in a pair of work boots on a warehouse, factory, or plant floor s rough on the body.  Beats it up just like working in the mud all day.  Those hard surfaces have no give or cushion.  The aches and pain really suck.  Thewoodlands hear anything about the truck?


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> Yes, I wear them in both shoes but only had problems with my left foot. My father had a few problems with his feet from working on the cement while working for GM while wearing work boots.



Hard floors really take a toll on the feet, especially in standard work boots.


----------



## thewoodlands

@Hammy , I finally put that white corrugated chit in front of the radiator with the same size hole in it this afternoon, this was the highest the temp got when I was plowing. From yesterday until this morning we received another 3 - 4 inches of the white stuff.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Most people don't know how hard it is on you feet hips and back to work on a concrete floor all day.  Moving around all day in a pair of work boots on a warehouse, factory, or plant floor s rough on the body.  Beats it up just like working in the mud all day.  Those hard surfaces have no give or cushion.  The aches and pain really suck.  Thewoodlands hear anything about the truck?


Di-electric boots have been killing me lately, I have to figure something out here with these, my feet, knee's and left hip have been aching for the past few weeks.


----------



## Todd67

The Dr Scholls inserts are worth a try. I have 3 sets of them, now that I know they work for me. They are $50 a pair, and they aren't the end all be all answer for everyone or every condition, but they don't require a doctor's visit. Just find one of their machines at Walmart or a drug store and it's that easy. I recommend you do the fitting process at least twice so you know you have the correct insole. The fitting part is free.Best of luck with finding some relief!


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> The Dr Scholls inserts are worth a try. I have 3 sets of them, now that I know they work for me. They are $50 a pair, and they aren't the end all be all answer for everyone or every condition, but they don't require a doctor's visit. Just find one of their machines at Walmart or a drug store and it's that easy. I recommend you do the fitting process at least twice so you know you have the correct insole. The fitting part is free.Best of luck with finding some relief!


Any pain I had is gone but I still will try the new ones from the doc first, next time I'm in Walmart I'll look for the machine.


----------



## Todd67

I tried to get some from the Veterans Affairs, but they aren't set up for foot orthotics/insoles. I paid out of pocket for custom insoles and they feel pretty good, but they require occasional re-fitting. It's free, but it's kind of inconvenient for me.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> The Dr Scholls inserts are worth a try. I have 3 sets of them, now that I know they work for me. They are $50 a pair, and they aren't the end all be all answer for everyone or every condition, but they don't require a doctor's visit. Just find one of their machines at Walmart or a drug store and it's that easy. I recommend you do the fitting process at least twice so you know you have the correct insole. The fitting part is free.Best of luck with finding some relief!


What are the Dr.Scholls inserts made of that you have? The Spenco inserts I have are a hard plastic on the bottom with a soft foam on the top.


----------



## Todd67

They have a hard plastic piece surrounded by a gel-type of foam. The machine/computer matches your foot shape to one of their pre-made insoles.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kennyp2339 those Di-electric boot get old this time of year.  The mud snow sliding around makes for a long day in those.  I know the reason they want us to wear them, but some days they just get bothersome.  I had a buddy that would wear tennis shoes under them, worked out till we had to climb.  I know around here they are trying to get something passed with muck boot for some winter water proof boot that is do-electric, but we will see how that goes.


----------



## Todd67

Most farmers that I know in northern NY swear by Muck Boots for barn work AND outdoor work. It's the only boot they will wear, both on the job and off the job. That's gotta say something about those boots!


----------



## thewoodlands

I put five gallons of diesel in the 4540 later this afternoon after I roof raked some of the house, I pulled that snow away from the garage door so I could push it up the bank. Since I had the tractor out I plowed a walking trail and moved some snow back off the driveway in certain areas.


----------



## thewoodlands

The codes on my truck came up telling them it was the catalytic converter so they cleared the codes and they'll check it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> The codes on my truck came up telling them it was the catalytic converter so they cleared the codes and they'll check it again tomorrow morning.



Was the check engine light on?


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> Was the check engine light on?


Yes it was. It would actually put the truck in limp mode.

It's been a tough week on equipment with the truck going down first, my 310 chainsaw would run and then stop, it's been in twice this year for the same problem. Today I tried to start the snowblower we just had serviced (ran fine after we brought it back) but today it would start but after you started to go, it would stop. After the snowblower the wife gave me a shout out that the carbon monoxide detector went off, we were running the pellet stove so I shut that down.

I did have the cojones to start the tractor for about a hours worth of work, that worked. We did order the replacement carbon monoxide detector online since Lowe's said they didn't carry that model so I went in to buy one that plugs in until the other one comes in.


----------



## Todd67

Wow, not good!


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> Wow, not good!


Since I was outside, I decided to clean the wood stove pipe on the outside (21 feet) not much came out so that went in the plus column


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> Since I was outside, I decided to clean the wood stove pipe on the outside (21 feet) not much came out so that went in the plus column


Save on the sweep pay on the truck. Easy come easy go. How old is the truck?


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> Since I was outside, I decided to clean the wood stove pipe on the outside (21 feet) not much came out so that went in the plus column



Having a clean chimney is a plus. I clean mine every September. It doesn't soot up that much at all. 21 feet of class A 6" insulated double wall.


----------



## heavy hammer

Sorry to hear about your luck.  That is usually how it works though when it rains it pours.  Hopefully the carbon monoxide detector was just defective, everything else can be repaired.  At least the tractor was good!


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Save on the sweep pay on the truck. Easy come easy go. How old is the truck?


The dealership told me it was covered under a extended warranty by Ford on that part, I'm not sure who pays for the labor but I'll find out tomorrow morning. The truck is just over 10 years old, the warranty was for 11 years or a certain number of miles which were under for both.


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> The dealership told me it was covered under a extended warranty by Ford on that part, I'm not sure who pays for the labor but I'll find out tomorrow morning. The truck is just over 10 years old, the warranty was for 11 years or a certain number of miles which were under for both.


Nice. Minimum on the cat is 8yr or 80K so if you're getting a new one that's a score. 02 sensors may be needed somewhere along the way if the don't change them now but they're peanuts compared to the cat.


----------



## heavy hammer

That's another positive, the emission stuff on vehicles is such a problem.  I'm all for a better environment, but some of the stuff they put on vehicles today gets to be a headache.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Sorry to hear about your luck.  That is usually how it works though when it rains it pours.  Hopefully the carbon monoxide detector was just defective, everything else can be repaired.  At least the tractor was good!


When I was talking with the worker at Lowe's, he was telling me the CO detector we had has a memory so if you take the battery out, unhook and take it outside in the fresh air it could reset itself, I did that after getting home tonight and its worked so far.

The two new CO detectors are plugged in, the older one which is hardwired with a battery backup is 15 years old so it might be showing its age since none of the new ones went off.


----------



## thewoodlands

thewoodlands said:


> When I was talking with the worker at Lowe's, he was telling me the CO detector we had has a memory so if you take the battery out, unhook and take it outside in the fresh air it could reset itself, I did that after getting home tonight and it's worked so far.
> 
> The two new CO detectors are plugged in, the older one which is hardwired with a battery backup is 15 years old so it might be showing its age since none of the new ones went off.



This is one of the two we bought tonight.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/First-Alert-Dc-Plug-in-Carbon-Monoxide-Detector-Battery-Back-Up/1000460503


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> That's another positive, the emission stuff on vehicles is such a problem.  I'm all for a better environment, but some of the stuff they put on vehicles today gets to be a headache.


I did forget to mention that the roof rake started up without any problems, thank the lord my arms still work.


----------



## Todd67

I'll be using my roof rake this week on my garage


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> I'll be using my roof rake this week on my garage


Pretty much the whole weekend we have a chance for rain in this area.


----------



## Todd67

Yep, that's why I have to get that 20" of snow off my garage before it rains. It has a shallow pitch. My house roof is too tall, but has a nice pitch. Both roofs are metal. I'm near Carthage.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> @Hammy , I finally put that white corrugated chit in front of the radiator with the same size hole in it this afternoon, this was the highest the temp got when I was plowing. From yesterday until this morning we received another 3 - 4 inches of the white stuff.



Looks to be about what I have going on. I think I am good to go. Thanks for the help!


----------



## thewoodlands

The truck ended up not needing a new catalytic converter, it needed a pcm code update. The truck ran fine on the drive home so that was good, the catalytic converter is warrantied for 11 years or 150,000 miles so I was wrong yesterday. The didn't charge us anything and they'll keep that work order open for a while.

None of the CO detectors went off last night so that made for a better night. We had the furnace cleaned  October of 2017 so we had it done today, everything was fine so that was good.

Tomorrow I'll clean the pellet stove even though it was done before the season, I don't think we have burned 18 bags this year so it should be good.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> Yep, that's why I have to get that 20" of snow off my garage before it rains. It has a shallow pitch. My house roof is too tall, but has a nice pitch. Both roofs are metal. I'm near Carthage.


We're in the town of Colton so we're not far from you.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> We're in the town of Colton so we're not far from you.



Oh ok, almost neighbors


----------



## thewoodlands

I was fitted for Orthotics Inserts this morning, the good news is I have plenty of good arch support on both sides. The bad news, after we had the furnace cleaned yesterday we could smell a dead mouse in the system after we tested it before the service guy left. We checked what we could today but didn't have any luck finding it so we have some dryer sheets and some baking soda wrapped inside coffee filters hanging from the hot air vents.

Tomorrow I'll clean the pellet stove, do some plowing with the 4540 (before we get any rain) and then cook some shrimp marinara the boss has wanted. Next week I'll take a shot at baking some Italian cookies my grandmother made at Christmas time.


----------



## Todd67

It was a bad year for mice in Jefferson County. I hope you can find that dead mouse.

Glad you got fitted for your orthotics, I hope they make a big difference for you.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> It was a bad year for mice in Jefferson County. I hope you can find that dead mouse.
> 
> Glad you got fitted for your orthotics, I hope they make a big difference for you.


We haven't had a many mice this year, usually when it gets real cold the mice find their way in and the traps will start snapping.

The eight hours straight working using a ladder in the new garage did it, the new inserts will have less give in the arch area so they should help even more.

It doesn't seem like we'll get much rain from the report I saw tonight, maybe a tenth of an inch, how much are you in for?


----------



## Todd67

Our 5 day forecast has changed drastically. It was a 90% chance of rain on Sunday, now it's only a 10% chance with no forecast amount.

We killed a LOT of mice this summer in our attic and basement. I use glue traps. Had two adults and three young ones on one glue trap. I bait them with a small Dorito chip

Edited because auto correct needs to stop changing my words


----------



## Hammy

Good to hear that you, the truck and your furnace are all getting better. Hope you find that mouse though.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Good to hear that you, the truck and your furnace are all getting better. Hope you find that mouse though.


I haven't found it yet but the smell isn't like it was. The snowblower is working, it had a contact under each handle (travel & auger) and the one under the auger control handle  needed cleaning which was done with fine sandpaper. They thought it was a $150.00 part but that tested good, the labor cost $44.00 ... no charge for the sandpaper. 

I did get to clean the chimney on the pellet stove (we were running that when the CO detector went off) but it was clean without any blockage.

Tomorrow I'll see if I can find or make a place in the woods for the utility trailer with the tractor so I can move the utility trailer out of a plow zone where I put snow.


----------



## Todd67

One thing we all seem to have in common... there's always something to do or fix


----------



## heavy hammer

Owning a home is a never ending project between up keep and new projects there could be fifty hours in a day and it still would not be enough.  Throw a couple little ones in the mix and what ever the lovely wife would like done, you all know what I'm talking about.  No matter what though I wouldn't change it for anything!  You need those unfortunate lowes to appreciate those highs.  Thewoodlands I wonder if those CO2 detectors have a life span kinda like smoke detectors.  Anyways at least everything seems to be working now, glad you ended up getting a couple new detectors, CO2 is no joke!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Owning a home is a never ending project between up keep and new projects there could be fifty hours in a day and it still would not be enough.  Throw a couple little ones in the mix and what ever the lovely wife would like done, you all know what I'm talking about.  No matter what though I wouldn't change it for anything!  You need those unfortunate lowes to appreciate those highs.  Thewoodlands I wonder if those CO2 detectors have a life span kinda like smoke detectors.  Anyways at least everything seems to be working now, glad you ended up getting a couple new detectors, CO2 is no joke!


I think they say about ten years so everything in the house will get changed. The good news is the mouse smell is gone, the bad news is it was never a mouse .... the blower motor finally went on the furnace. 

After getting an hour on the tractor, I made the wife some shrimp marinara tonight, she loved it and I thought it tasted very good. Tomorrow I'll take a shot a making some cookies my grandmother from Italy made us around Christmas.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the FEL on the 4540 to move snow off the driveway and down in the woods, since we have rain coming in which would cause it to melt and run on the driveway then freeze at night, it can do that down in the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received three inches of snow from late yesterday afternoon and night so I plowed our driveway and the neighbor down the road. Before I plowed, we put in two loads of wood before we get hit with the rain starting on Thursday night through Friday, close to an inch which should make everything around here a big mess.


----------



## Hammy

Great news on the mouse! Sorry to hear about the furnace. Hope they get you sorted out soon.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> We received three inches of snow from late yesterday afternoon and night so I plowed our driveway and the neighbor down the road. Before I plowed, we put in two loads of wood before we get hit with the rain starting on Thursday night through Friday, close to an inch which should make everything around here a big mess.



We got a bunch of rain too, but only 2" of snow. It was 13 degrees this morning, and it's supposed to drop near zero tonight with a high of 37 tomorrow. It's been an interesting winter so far...


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Great news on the mouse! Sorry to hear about the furnace. Hope they get you sorted out soon.


It was done early Monday morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> We got a bunch of rain too, but only 2" of snow. It was 13 degrees this morning, and it's supposed to drop near zero tonight with a high of 37 tomorrow. It's been an interesting winter so far...


This new system is suppose to drop between 1.5 - 2.0 inches of rain with the highest gust reaching 45 mph.

I did take more ice & snow off the driveway with the plow on the 4540, hopefully the rain will get it down to the crush stone before it freezes back up. Later tomorrow  I'll do the driveway again, I hate the driveway being all ice.

Tomorrow we'll take some time to finally put up the workbench on the back wall in the new garage. Since it will be raining all day Friday, I'll be making some marinara sauce with some smaller scallops.  

Christmas eve I'll be making some sausage,bell peppers and onions in a red sauce with some stuffed mushrooms. I usually weigh around 218 at this time of year but this year I'm weighing in between 207 - 209 so I have some room to add weight.


----------



## Todd67

Sounds like you have some good plans.

We are only expecting up to an inch of rain Thursday & Friday. We still have no visible grass from our last 20" snowstorm. The warmer weather and recent rain turned it into 6-8" of packed snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

Merry Christmas everyone hope everyone has a great day enjoy he time with friends and family.  Weather around here has been no snow just around 30 for the last week supposed to almost hit 50 by end of the week.  Winter has been odd but sooner or later it will get cold and a lot of snow so I'll take it.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Merry Christmas everyone hope everyone has a great day enjoy he time with friends and family.  Weather around here has been no snow just around 30 for the last week supposed to almost hit 50 by end of the week.  Winter has been odd but sooner or later it will get cold and a lot of snow so I'll take it.


I hope you and your family are having a Merry Christmas. We received about 3-4 inches of snow so we had a white Christmas with a low of 5 this morning, certain weather sites are calling for just under a half inch of rain on Friday so things will be a mess around here.


----------



## Todd67

Thanks guys! Merry Christmas to everyone out there. Stay safe and healthy during this holiday season.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the 4540 to scrape the driveway down with the hope that when we get this warm weather with the rain, it will melt everything off it down to the crush stone.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received another 1.5 inches of snow overnight so I scraped the driveway down again with the hopes the warm weather and rain get down to the crush stone.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like the driveway will get down to the crush stoned because of the rain and the warmer weather but around noon I'll run the tractor over what ice is left hoping that I can break it up..


----------



## heavy hammer

The snow keeps missing us we had almost 60 on Friday but it dropped to the 30's for Saturday.  Just a lot of rain everything is a muddy mess very difficult to get anything done outside.  Hope everyone's Christmas was good and everyone have a happy and safe new year!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The snow keeps missing us we had almost 60 on Friday but it dropped to the 30's for Saturday.  Just a lot of rain everything is a muddy mess very difficult to get anything done outside.  Hope everyone's Christmas was good and everyone have a happy and safe new year!


I had posted our high temp yesterday was 45 but later on the temp hit 47, that was at midnight. We had 32 this morning with the temps dropping into the single digits tonight.

We lost all the ice on the driveway so the scraping down of the driveway worked. Have a happy New Year.


----------



## heavy hammer

The weather this winter has been confusing.  By end of the coming week we could see mid forties again.  I need a good couple week freeze to get some stuff done with the tractor, it just doesn't seem worth taking it out just to destroy the yard or worse get it buried in the yard or woods.  The weather channels outlook for us for the coming months show cold temps moving back in so I should be good.  If we do make it through this winter with no real cold spells there is always spring and this coming summer which is not far away!  Thewoodlands you and your family have a great new year as well!  A friend I work with just purchased a mahindra 3550 with a grapple set of forks a backhoe, a bucket and chains, a little under 400 hours for 32k from New York.  The only thing I don't like is he just purchased it sight on scene from eBay but still another mahindra owner.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The weather this winter has been confusing.  By end of the coming week we could see mid forties again.  I need a good couple week freeze to get some stuff done with the tractor, it just doesn't seem worth taking it out just to destroy the yard or worse get it buried in the yard or woods.  The weather channels outlook for us for the coming months show cold temps moving back in so I should be good.  If we do make it through this winter with no real cold spells there is always spring and this coming summer which is not far away!  Thewoodlands you and your family have a great new year as well!  A friend I work with just purchased a mahindra 3550 with a grapple set of forks a backhoe, a bucket and chains, a little under 400 hours for 32k from New York.  The only thing I don't like is he just purchased it sight on scene from eBay but still another mahindra owner.


I hope it didn't come from this area.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> The Dr Scholls inserts are worth a try. I have 3 sets of them, now that I know they work for me. They are $50 a pair, and they aren't the end all be all answer for everyone or every condition, but they don't require a doctor's visit. Just find one of their machines at Walmart or a drug store and it's that easy. I recommend you do the fitting process at least twice so you know you have the correct insole. The fitting part is free.Best of luck with finding some relief!


My Orthotic inserts came in today, they feel good but tomorrow I'll do some stacking wearing them inside my boots and we'll see how I feel after that.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> My Orthotic inserts came in today, they feel good but tomorrow I'll do some stacking wearing them inside my boots and we'll see how I feel after that.



That's great news. I hope they make a world of difference for you!


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> That's great news. I hope they make a world of difference for you!


Just from wearing them all day in my sneakers today, they should from what I can tell from the better arch support.

It's time to finish that last row of Ash I started stacking sometime ago.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> Just from wearing them all day in my sneakers today, they should from what I can tell from the better arch support.
> 
> It's time to finish that last row of Ash I started stacking sometime ago.



Sounds good. Now hunker down and stay warm during this new cold spell


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> Sounds good. Now hunker down and stay warm during this new cold spell


I just hope we don't get the very cold chit we had last year. January is our coldest month so the cold is expected but it would be nice if we received some snow so the frost doesn't get real deep.


----------



## Todd67

thewoodlands said:


> I just hope we don't get the very cold chit we had last year. January is our coldest month so the cold is expected but it would be nice if we received some snow so the frost doesn't get real deep.



I couldn't agree more, last January was absolutely miserable!


----------



## thewoodlands

I had finally used all the grease out of the old grease gun so I used the new grease gun with the LockNLube Grease Coupler on it, it made greasing the tractor real easy and without losing any grease out of any of the connections.


----------



## heavy hammer

For a birthday present my wife purchased me one of the battery operated Dewalt grease guns.  A very nice upgrade from the $30 dollar auto parts store one my brother picked up when we did all the fluids and filter changes.  Having the right stuff makes even the little things like greasing the tractor that much easier.  She even bought me one of those little grease guns that hold the 3 oz tubes.  To small for the whole tractor but helpful in those hard to reach spots, PTO shaft U-joint, the underside of the tractor by the clutch and gas pedal.  Those two spots are a pain, and a couple fittings on the grapple.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> For a birthday present my wife purchased me one of the battery operated Dewalt grease guns.  A very nice upgrade from the $30 dollar auto parts store one my brother picked up when we did all the fluids and filter changes.  Having the right stuff makes even the little things like greasing the tractor that much easier.  She even bought me one of those little grease guns that hold the 3 oz tubes.  To small for the whole tractor but helpful in those hard to reach spots, PTO shaft U-joint, the underside of the tractor by the clutch and gas pedal.  Those two spots are a pain, and a couple fittings on the grapple.


I'll try it on the backhoe after I clean the grease zerks up, hopefully it will make that job easier too. Does that small grease gun fit in the tool box on your Mahindra?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> For a birthday present my wife purchased me one of the battery operated Dewalt grease guns.  A very nice upgrade from the $30 dollar auto parts store one my brother picked up when we did all the fluids and filter changes.  Having the right stuff makes even the little things like greasing the tractor that much easier.  She even bought me one of those little grease guns that hold the 3 oz tubes.  To small for the whole tractor but helpful in those hard to reach spots, PTO shaft U-joint, the underside of the tractor by the clutch and gas pedal.  Those two spots are a pain, and a couple fittings on the grapple.


It looks like I'll weigh 209 or 210 when I go in for my yearly appointment this week, that's 12 to 13 pounds lighter than last year. I made it through the festive season without putting on much weight from my low of 206.


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't have a tool box on my tractor, but I believe it would fit in the ones on the mahindra's.  The grease gun is not very big.


----------



## thewoodlands

The truck was starting hard yesterday so when I went out this morning, I brought the booster pac with me and it started hard but it finally started. It's in getting a few different things checked.......again.

When we finally came back to the house, I made our first fire. Since we received 4 plus inches of sugar snow, I plowed out the neighbor and our driveway. I have more plowing that needs to be taken care of along with some roof raking so that will get done tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

After roof raking and using the snowblower I decided to push back some snowbanks with the 4540, we should have another day of warmer weather before it tuns cold and we might get some rain after that.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was time to grease the plow on the 4540 so I did that today along with moving some snow off the driveway. I'm not sure how much we'll get from this next system coming in from the west but if we happened to get dumped on, we'll have plenty of room for the new snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

It seems like the snow keeps missing us it was almost 50 yesterday, around 40 today and sunny.  The outlook for the next two weeks doesn't seem to bad for this time of year.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It seems like the snow keeps missing us it was almost 50 yesterday, around 40 today and sunny.  The outlook for the next two weeks doesn't seem to bad for this time of year.


Compared to last years temps, these are Florida like. I don't miss the -25 to -35 we had or starting the tractor that was outside with just a cover on it.


----------



## heavy hammer

I agree last winter the temps were brutal, but a cold spell would be good to freeze the ground, kills some bugs and some of these viruses going around.  But 50 degree January is kinda nice, wonder what this summer will be like?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I agree last winter the temps were brutal, but a cold spell would be good to freeze the ground, kills some bugs and some of these viruses going around.  But 50 degree January is kinda nice, wonder what this summer will be like?


I wish that I had the answer for what the summer weather will be but I don't. We are in the process of lining up our projects for the spring/summer, our biggest project will be a cement sidewalk we plan on doing and I never did get to paint the front porch so I'll be doing that too.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I agree last winter the temps were brutal, but a cold spell would be good to freeze the ground, kills some bugs and some of these viruses going around.  But 50 degree January is kinda nice, wonder what this summer will be like?


I also took about two hours so I could clean the zerks on the backhoe, the backhoe itself and grease it good.


----------



## heavy hammer

Certain outside projects this winter have been easy to do as you talked about maintenance on the tractor.  Washing the vehicles, tractor, even bathing the two labs.  My little girls have been even getting more wagon rides which is kinda rare for this time of year.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like I'll do some plowing later this afternoon but before I go out, I'll make some spaghetti sauce with some pork chops browned first in the pan the sauce will be cooked, the sauce will go over some potato gnocchi for supper.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received more rain last night then I thought, with the snow on top it made for some heavy chit. The 4540 took care of two driveways this afternoon, I'm thinking that I'll be plowing more snow tomorrow.


----------



## heavy hammer

Winter arrived, at least for a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was sugar snow we received last night, 8 - 10 inches. I plowed both driveways and some trails in the woods on the house property, I decided after three hours of plowing it was time I warm up before round two starts with the snowblower and the tractor again.


----------



## Todd67

We've had about 18" of snow since yesterday at 1am or so. This much snow won't be melting any time soon, and could easily be on the ground for the rest of this winter, with more lake effect snow piling on top of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd67 said:


> We've had about 18" of snow since yesterday at 1am or so. This much snow won't be melting any time soon, and could easily be on the ground for the rest of this winter, with more lake effect snow piling on top of it.


I measured the snow near the sidewalk that I used the snowblower on, the depth measured just under 19 inches for a two day total.


----------



## heavy hammer

I lucked out here maybe an inch.  With theses colder temps the ground should freeze well enough to use the tractor this weekend.  I have plenty of wood to move to the processing area.  It’s also kinda nice to let the stoves work a little, I was getting sick of short little fires.  Hopefully winter sticks around for a little while, I know my two labs are very excited to finally be able to run without having to play in a swamp.


----------



## jaoneill

thewoodlands said:


> I measured the snow near the sidewalk that I used the snowblower on, the depth measured just under 19 inches for a two day total.


I was quite surprised yesterday, when I did an inspection just outside of Boonville, to find considerably less snow on the ground than we have up here in St. Lawrence County...... We also received somewhere between 18"-20" Wed & Thurs (eastern foothills of the Adirondacks)


----------



## thewoodlands

jaoneill said:


> I was quite surprised yesterday, when I did an inspection just outside of Boonville, to find considerably less snow on the ground than we have up here in St. Lawrence County...... We also received somewhere between 18"-20" Wed & Thurs (eastern foothills of the Adirondacks)


The snow was a blessing for our town, it brought the sleds out which will help out the small businesses. I took our sleds off the trailer but only one started, so tomorrow I'll give it another try.


----------



## SpaceBus

Do you have a field cab? I have an 06 Ram 3500 DRW Six speed diesel that I originally wanted to use for plowing. Do you find it's easier to use a tractor for moving snow? I'm figuring out what tools and equipment would be best for out setup, but I'm really not sure and have no experience. Would a snow blower on the tractor and a plow on the truck be the easiest way to do it? Do the quick connects for the tractors help make swapping implements? I would rather get a tractor without a field cab to save some money, but if it's worth it, then I might just have to suck it up.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you have a field cab? I have an 06 Ram 3500 DRW Six speed diesel that I originally wanted to use for plowing. Do you find it's easier to use a tractor for moving snow? I'm figuring out what tools and equipment would be best for out setup, but I'm really not sure and have no experience. Would a snow blower on the tractor and a plow on the truck be the easiest way to do it? Do the quick connects for the tractors help make swapping implements? I would rather get a tractor without a field cab to save some money, but if it's worth it, then I might just have to suck it up.


We use to plow with our Ford 250 Super Duty but could only push it so far and actually plow less than we do today with the tractor. We have Ag tires on the 4540 so tractor or plowing anywhere isn't a problem, they don't make a cab for the 4540 so I'm out in the fresh air  with the tractor I can plow the trails to the wood stacks or our walking trails in the woods, the truck would've never done it. The tractor will cost you more money compared to a truck plowing but the tractor in my opinion is head and shoulders above a truck for plowing. We had a third function kit installed so we can angle the plow from the drivers seat, the extra money for the plow with the hydraulic angle  and the 3rd function kit were well worth it.

The quick attach features on the tractor makes changing from the plow to the FEL or pallet forks real easy, we'll see this spring if the backhoe goes on easier since it's on cement and not sand.

Whatever tractor you go with, I hope it's a good one for you. Just remember they're residential not industrial tractors.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We use to plow with our Ford 250 Super Duty but could only push it so far and actually plow less than we do today with the tractor. We have Ag tires on the 4540 so tractor or plowing anywhere isn't a problem, they don't make a cab for the 4540 so I'm out in the fresh air  with the tractor I can plow the trails to the wood stacks or our walking trails in the woods, the truck would've never done it. The tractor will cost you more money compared to a truck plowing but the tractor in my opinion is head and shoulders above a truck for plowing. We had a third function kit installed so we can angle the plow from the drivers seat, the extra money for the plow with the hydraulic angle  and the 3rd function kit were well worth it.
> 
> The quick attach features on the tractor makes changing from the plow to the FEL or pallet forks real easy, we'll see this spring if the backhoe goes on easier since it's on cement and not sand.
> 
> Whatever tractor you go with, I hope it's a good one for you. Just remember they're residential not industrial tractors.



I feel like a field cab would honestly be an inconvenience when maneuvering a tractor. I've got a lot of wheel time on an old Ford with a FEL used to clear trails for my old land lord and I appreciated not having a full cab.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I feel like a field cab would honestly be an inconvenience when maneuvering a tractor. I've got a lot of wheel time on an old Ford with a FEL used to clear trails for my old land lord and I appreciated not having a full cab.


This is the first tractor we ever owned but I'm sure the cabs are liked by some and others don't especially around tree branches. I think that there will come a day when I wished we had a cab of some type. I'm out of my 50's and in my 60's so the way I look at it is, I only have  X amount of good years left until the health starts declining, a cab at a certain point in your life sounds great.


----------



## heavy hammer

A cab would probably be nice when in a field all day in the summer, but when maneuvering in the woods trees and branches can easily break glass.  Not that cabs can’t be used in the woods, just more caution has to be taken.


----------



## thewoodlands

Looking at the long range forecast for snow, we have a possible 30 plus inches (high end)  coming in thru the Jan. 24 so tomorrow I should move some snow so we'll have room for all the new stuff if we get it.


----------



## heavy hammer

We are supposed to get anywhere from 10 inches to almost two feet.  Should be a good weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We are supposed to get anywhere from 10 inches to almost two feet.  Should be a good weekend.


If we get the snow they're calling for, it will be a busy week moving snow and the sleds and yotes should be out.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm hoping to get out there i'm in the process of having a master bath put in so I might be busy with that instead of outside a lot this weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received over a foot of snow (sugar snow) and with the temps at -7 with some winds, it made plowing cold. I came in for a quick warm-up and a few cups of coffee and then it's back out for a bunch of trail clearing around the house.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## thewoodlands

I went back out for round two of the plowing but dressed warmer, attached are some pictures of plowing some walking trails.


----------



## heavy hammer

I did the same just with the snow shovel.  Me and the dogs kept going out in intervals to get it done with that wind it just eventually cuts through you.  I was even shoveling paths to the wood piles and cleaning them off before the quick warm up then cool down with more snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since they're calling for 0.25 to 0.50 of rain tonight, I moved snow from near the new garage and a few other places.

It snowed most of the day until I came in at three this afternoon when it started raining.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Since they're calling for 0.25 to 0.50 of rain tonight, I moved snow from near the new garage and a few other places.
> 
> It snowed most of the day until I came in at three this afternoon when it started raining.



I can't wait until I pick up my tractor. I've been reading your posts in envy. I should be able to get it in two weeks or so. I'm hoping I can get it home before the next big storm.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I can't wait until I pick up my tractor. I've been reading your posts in envy. I should be able to get it in two weeks or so. I'm hoping I can get it home before the next big storm.


What brand did you go with?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> What brand did you go with?


I'm going with the Kioti DK4710SE. 45 HP with 35 PTO HP. I was going to go with a smaller CK series tractor, but the lift capacity of the DK won me over for a modest increase in price.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I'm going with the Kioti DK4710SE. 45 HP with 35 PTO HP. I was going to go with a smaller CK series tractor, but the lift capacity of the DK won me over for a modest increase in price.


You did mention this before, sorry for the can't remember chit going on in my head, You'll love it just don't forget the pictures.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> You did mention this before, sorry for the can't remember chit going on in my head, You'll love it just don't forget the pictures.



Well, I mentioned the CK, but after going to see them in person, the DK isn't significantly larger, but far more capable. I'll make a thread when it gets to the house!


----------



## SpaceBus

Also, do you have insurance for your tractor? If so, do you mind telling me who with? My wife is paranoid of theft.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Also, do you have insurance for your tractor? If so, do you mind telling me who with? My wife is paranoid of theft.


We paid extra through our homeowners insurance for coverage, I would check with them first.


----------



## heavy hammer

I think you will be happier with the bigger tractor.  I made the same decision with mine I was looking at the smaller 37hp model, but decided to go with the one size up.  40hp with 35 at the pto.  Having the more capacity comes in handy.  I agree with thewoodlands on the homeowners insurance it cost very little to add it, but it is worth it.  Especially for a new tractor.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> I think you will be happier with the bigger tractor.  I made the same decision with mine I was looking at the smaller 37hp model, but decided to go with the one size up.  40hp with 35 at the pto.  Having the more capacity comes in handy.  I agree with thewoodlands on the homeowners insurance it cost very little to add it, but it is worth it.  Especially for a new tractor.


A very wise man once told me to go with the biggest you can afford and fit on your property.
I went with the Kioti ck4010hst (largest in the ck series) I like the dk series to but there wider and would have made the already tight garage that much smaller. So far no issues with the kioti, owned it for a year and half with 130hrs on it.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> A very wise man once told me to go with the biggest you can afford and fit on your property.
> I went with the Kioti ck4010hst (largest in the ck series) I like the dk series to but there wider and would have made the already tight garage that much smaller. So far no issues with the kioti, owned it for a year and half with 130hrs on it.



I was really considering the CK4010, but I wanted to be able to lift over 2,000 lbs so that decided the DK series for me. Plus I'd have to order a CK4010 since they don't have any.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received a chit load of rain yesterday and overnight, I'm glad that I spent yesterday moving snow away from the new garage and a few other areas.

The driveway is like a skating rink but since the wife had an appointment early this morning, the top part near the house received sand and the rest received firewood and pellet ash.

I still moved a bunch of snow and water earlier (chits heavy) I cleared a path through the woods for the wife and dog so they could walk along with clearing out the area we put in our firewood. I'll get some pictures on my next trip out.


----------



## SpaceBus

Do you have a hydrostatic trans or manual? The purist in me wants a manual, but I'd have to order it. The dealer also said dealing with snow and using the snowblower is way better with the hydro.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you have a hydrostatic trans or manual? The purist in me wants a manual, but I'd have to order it. The dealer also said dealing with snow and using the snowblower is way better with the hydro.


We have a gear/manual tractor, the tractor has been great but when your out all day working it can get old shifting but for a 41 hp it sure can push snow or work it in the summer all day.

I think the other tractor we looked at was a 2540 shuttle, probably at my age a shuttle or hydro would've been better. The 4540 still beats plowing with the Ford Super Duty 250.


----------



## thewoodlands

I went back out and moved some snow with the bucket, the last picture is the driveway which is all ice under the snow we're getting.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I went back out and moved some snow with the bucket, the last picture is the driveway which is all ice under the snow we're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 239022


That's what our parking area looks like, a skating rink.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We have a gear/manual tractor, the tractor has been great but when your out all day working it can get old shifting but for a 41 hp it sure can push snow or work it in the summer all day.
> 
> I think the other tractor we looked at was a 2540 shuttle, probably at my age a shuttle or hydro would've been better. The 4540 still beats plowing with the Ford Super Duty 250.



I'm thinking for ease of use I should just get the hydro. The manual has less parasitic loss, but I think my body will appreciate the hydro trans, especially in the winter. I regularly used a mid sized Ford with a manual for years. That clutch was very heavy.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I'm thinking for ease of use I should just get the hydro. The manual has less parasitic loss, but I think my body will appreciate the hydro trans, especially in the winter. I regularly used a mid sized Ford with a manual for years. That clutch was very heavy.


Are you getting chains? I could've used them today on the driveway.


----------



## heavy hammer

Do they offer a shuttle shift transmission Spacebus?  The woodlands I have been looking at tire chains not sure what to get, it seems like 2 link is better than 4 link a better ride and better traction.  I have been looking at tire chains .com.  With this cold then warm, rain more snow etc.  My path going up and down my is a sheet of ice going down is no problem getting up is a chore.  Any info on chains or recommendations I’m all ears.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kennyp2339, I have heard the same advise that’s why I went with the bigger tractor.  I wanted the 5570 they had but I figured a 70hp tractor was a little much for 2.5 acres.  Maybe next go around, but I’m happy with my choice it’s more tractor than I need but makes life easy when using it.  I have about 125 hours on mine at 2 years of having it, this past falls rainy weather really put a damper on tractor projects so I didn’t get a lot of time on it.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Are you getting chains? I could've used them today on the driveway.



Indeed. For my Dually as well. I should have gotten them before we moved up here, but now I know better.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> Do they offer a shuttle shift transmission Spacebus?  The woodlands I have been looking at tire chains not sure what to get, it seems like 2 link is better than 4 link a better ride and better traction.  I have been looking at tire chains .com.  With this cold then warm, rain more snow etc.  My path going up and down my is a sheet of ice going down is no problem getting up is a chore.  Any info on chains or recommendations I’m all ears.



If I order the tractor I believe I can spec it with the shuttle, but I would rather have the hydro over a shuttle.


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't think there is anything wrong with either.  A friend of mine has the hydro on his 50 hp kubota and he loves it.  The PTO hp loss from a shuttle or gear to a hydro is very minimal.  Plus when mowing, or constantly changing directions with the tractor the hydro is a better option.  I'm not sure what your uses will be for your new tractor, but I have heard nothing but good from guys that have the hydro transmission.


----------



## thewoodlands

Last night the snow slid off the garage roof on the west side so I'll be plowing that out of there tomorrow.


----------



## jaoneill

heavy hammer said:


> Do they offer a shuttle shift transmission Spacebus?  The woodlands I have been looking at tire chains not sure what to get, it seems like 2 link is better than 4 link a better ride and better traction.  I have been looking at tire chains .com.  With this cold then warm, rain more snow etc.  My path going up and down my is a sheet of ice going down is no problem getting up is a chore.  Any info on chains or recommendations I’m all ears.


I have both types of chains: double ring crosslinks and the 4 way (ring in the center) crosslinks. If you're doing any road travel or have a light tractor I would go with the 4 ways but double ring tractor chains can't be beat for traction. Just ordered a set for my big Sweet Allis to replace the set that I finally wore out after 37 years (and I bought them used). FWIW, I bought a set of double rings for the little John Deere in my sig, mainly for traction in our slimy North Country clay because little John is light in the ass end. What I hadn't figured on was how rough it made the ride on such a light machine, haven't had them on since the year I bought them 7-8 years ago.


----------



## heavy hammer

Appreciate the info jaoneill, it seems like there are many different styles, I have been looking at the ladder style chains.  I have been told the 2 link is a smoother ride over the 4 link.  I'm just not sure if I want the V-bar style or not I know it would improve traction I just don't know if it is needed.  Those little v-bars would be rough on any hard surface.


----------



## SpaceBus

jaoneill said:


> I have both types of chains: double ring crosslinks and the 4 way (ring in the center) crosslinks. If you're doing any road travel or have a light tractor I would go with the 4 ways but double ring tractor chains can't be beat for traction. Just ordered a set for my big Sweet Allis to replace the set that I finally wore out after 37 years (and I bought them used). FWIW, I bought a set of double rings for the little John Deere in my sig, mainly for traction in our slimy North Country clay because little John is light in the ass end. What I hadn't figured on was how rough it made the ride on such a light machine, haven't had them on since the year I bought them 7-8 years ago.



I wish I could see signatures on the mobile version.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some of the snow that came off the roof today, picture 2224 is before and 2226 is after. This afternoon I moved a bunch snow off the driveway so we have room for the next storm.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks like fun, we did some sledding today with my oldest.  After the wife and oldest went in me a the two labs carried in some wood and shoveled.  This is them  enjoying the stove.  The one looking at me is m 6 year old he chased his tennis ball for 3 hours today.  He puts my arm to the test.  The top pic is the wood we brought in yesterday morning quickly before my youngest woke up.  I only had about a half hour but I figured any wood brought in would help for this next cold.


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife hadn't driven the 4540 for a year, so we went over a few things last night and she drove it today, things went fine but she'll need more time on the 4540 just so she is use to it.

I did finally get the ring connectors hooked up to the battery so it's just a plug-in instead of taking off the front and putting on the clamps for the battery maintainer..


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> The wife hadn't driven the 4540 for a year, so we went over a few things last night and she drove it today, things went fine but she'll need more time on the 4540 just so she is use to it.
> 
> I did finally get the ring connectors hooked up to the battery so it's just a plug-in instead of taking off the front and putting on the clamps for the battery maintainer..



I've been reading some of your posts and posts elsewhere on the web about small tractors and have learned there are certain options to really pay attention to. Like an engine block heater or even a fuel heater, I don't know if it gets consistently cold enough for the fuel heater. 

I also read closely on the dealer pamphlet for the tractor they want to sell me and noticed the HST incurs a 20% power loss. The manual and hydraulic shuttle trans tractors have a much smaller 10% power loss. The DK4710 SE they want to sell me only makes 33.4 PTO HP but the engine makes 45 gross HP. The post hole digger I want recommends a tractor with at least 35 PTO HP. I think I'll be ordering a tractor after all because I don't think they have any hydraulic shuttle trans tractors in the DK chassis. Everyone wants the HST they said.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I've been reading some of your posts and posts elsewhere on the web about small tractors and have learned there are certain options to really pay attention to. Like an engine block heater or even a fuel heater, I don't know if it gets consistently cold enough for the fuel heater.
> 
> I also read closely on the dealer pamphlet for the tractor they want to sell me and noticed the HST incurs a 20% power loss. The manual and hydraulic shuttle trans tractors have a much smaller 10% power loss. The DK4710 SE they want to sell me only makes 33.4 PTO HP but the engine makes 45 gross HP. The post hole digger I want recommends a tractor with at least 35 PTO HP. I think I'll be ordering a tractor after all because I don't think they have any hydraulic shuttle trans tractors in the DK chassis. Everyone wants the HST they said.


They're very well liked up here too, since we basically use the tractor for plowing and work in the woods, I wasn't worried about the hp at the pto but the hst would've been nice when plowing or moving snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

Motor hp and PTO hp are the two of the main things to look at, when looking at running implements.  There are plenty of other options when purchasing a tractor to consider but if depends on what your using it for.  My tractor is 40 hp at the motor, and the PTO has 35, but i run a 6 foot finish mower and would like to get a three point snow blower.  Find the tractor that fits your certain needs, like most of us this is a machine you will have for many years so get it how you want you will not regret it!


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> Motor hp and PTO hp are the two of the main things to look at, when looking at running implements.  There are plenty of other options when purchasing a tractor to consider but if depends on what your using it for.  My tractor is 40 hp at the motor, and the PTO has 35, but i run a 6 foot finish mower and would like to get a three point snow blower.  Find the tractor that fits your certain needs, like most of us this is a machine you will have for many years so get it how you want you will not regret it!



I have found that 35-45 PTO HP and 40-55 engine HP seems to be the sweet spot for someone that isn't a large scale farmer. 

The HST does seem like a good idea for snow work, but the hydro shuttle shift trans seems to be a good compromise. You don't have to use the clutch to switch from forward to reverse, or even changing speeds (I think). I feel like that cuts out all of the fatigue normally found when going back and forth on a manual tractor. Ideally I'd just get the full manual, but I don't think my health will allow for that. The DK10 SE series tractors with the HST are already more expensive than the manual or hydro shuttle trans DK series tractors. I'll just have to see what the dealer can work out, but I am definitely getting something with at least 35 PTO HP. I just liquidated some assets, so this should be happening soon. I hope I don't have to order a tractor, since that takes forever, but it might be worth it.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I have found that 35-45 PTO HP and 40-55 engine HP seems to be the sweet spot for someone that isn't a large scale farmer.
> 
> The HST does seem like a good idea for snow work, but the hydro shuttle shift trans seems to be a good compromise. You don't have to use the clutch to switch from forward to reverse, or even changing speeds (I think). I feel like that cuts out all of the fatigue normally found when going back and forth on a manual tractor. Ideally I'd just get the full manual, but I don't think my health will allow for that. The DK10 SE series tractors with the HST are already more expensive than the manual or hydro shuttle trans DK series tractors. I'll just have to see what the dealer can work out, but I am definitely getting something with at least 35 PTO HP. I just liquidated some assets, so this should be happening soon. I hope I don't have to order a tractor, since that takes forever, but it might be worth it.


Get what you want, it's worth the wait.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I have found that 35-45 PTO HP and 40-55 engine HP seems to be the sweet spot for someone that isn't a large scale farmer.
> 
> The HST does seem like a good idea for snow work, but the hydro shuttle shift trans seems to be a good compromise. You don't have to use the clutch to switch from forward to reverse, or even changing speeds (I think). I feel like that cuts out all of the fatigue normally found when going back and forth on a manual tractor. Ideally I'd just get the full manual, but I don't think my health will allow for that. The DK10 SE series tractors with the HST are already more expensive than the manual or hydro shuttle trans DK series tractors. I'll just have to see what the dealer can work out, but I am definitely getting something with at least 35 PTO HP. I just liquidated some assets, so this should be happening soon. I hope I don't have to order a tractor, since that takes forever, but it might be worth it.


I bought some of the red bottle last year when the tractor was outside under a tarp, it was our coldest winter that I can remember but I never needed it.

https://powerservice.com/psp_product/diesel-911/


----------



## jaoneill

SpaceBus said:


> I've been reading some of your posts and posts elsewhere on the web about small tractors and have learned there are certain options to really pay attention to. Like an engine block heater or even a fuel heater, I don't know if it gets consistently cold enough for the fuel heater.
> 
> I also read closely on the dealer pamphlet for the tractor they want to sell me and noticed the HST incurs a 20% power loss. The manual and hydraulic shuttle trans tractors have a much smaller 10% power loss. The DK4710 SE they want to sell me only makes 33.4 PTO HP but the engine makes 45 gross HP. The post hole digger I want recommends a tractor with at least 35 PTO HP. I think I'll be ordering a tractor after all because I don't think they have any hydraulic shuttle trans tractors in the DK chassis. Everyone wants the HST they said.


I wouldn't bother with the fuel heater but FWIW, be sure to dump a few gallons of #1fuel oil (kerosene) into the tank before the weather gets to the subzero stage. They can say what they will about diesel being treated for winter use but I can tell you from years of experience that the only thing that will keep #2 from jelling is to thin it down...... A 50/50 mix is guaranteed not to jell but even 1/4 kero (with the additives already in the fuel) will get you through -20, -30.


----------



## SpaceBus

Good to hear that it's easy to deal with cold temps.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm glad I'm learning all of this stuff now rather than after I have to find out the hard way.


----------



## Stercomancy

The 4540 4WD is what i’m leaning towards. Glad to see, it seems to be a work horse with little problems.


----------



## thewoodlands

Stercomancy said:


> The 4540 4WD is what i’m leaning towards. Glad to see, it seems to be a work horse with little problems.


So far not anything big has gone wrong, they did a code update not long after we bought it and they added a inline restrictor coming out of the radiator which made the 4540 come up to temp.

We have 723 hours on it since we bought it in August of 2016. I


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 5-6 inches of sugar snow overnight so I plowed both driveways, I had orders from the boss to leave some snow on the driveway since it's all ice underneath..... I passed the test according to the boss.


----------



## heavy hammer

SpaceBus I agree with thewoodlands, get what YOU want.  You will not regret it.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> SpaceBus I agree with thewoodlands, get what YOU want.  You will not regret it.



What kind of transmission did you go with? My inner old man says get the HST, but my gut says go with the Hydro Shuttle.


----------



## kennyp2339

SpaceBus said:


> What kind of transmission did you go with? My inner old man says get the HST, but my gut says go with the Hydro Shuttle.


I believe that kioti has one of the best hydros on the market, duel pumps so while running with pto engaged and steering there is more than enough flow.
The SE series is nice because you have the option of running the tractor with a linked peddle (gas peddle more or less) great for loader and snow clearing work, plus firewood towing, you can turn off the linked peddle and just use the main throttle and cruise control for mowing and snow blowing or you can have the linked peddle engaged and raise the rpm minimum using the throttle control by the steering wheel.
I personally am looking at adding the after market linked peddle system to my ck4010hst.
As far as shuttle shift, there nice if your mowing or tilling, but the pto loss of power isn't really noticeable with the new hst setups.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have the shuttle shift, in my 2540.  I say test drive both even if they are on a different tractor you are looking to get.  Both have their plus's and minus.  I have never used a hydro shuttle or a HST before.  See which one you like more.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> I have the shuttle shift, in my 2540.  I say test drive both even if they are on a different tractor you are looking to get.  Both have their plus's and minus.  I have never used a hydro shuttle or a HST before.  See which one you like more.


HST is hydro static trans, no such thing as a hydro shuttle shift. With all popularty with compact tractors it’s very easy to get confused, the tech and options have been 10 fold in the last 5 years.


----------



## heavy hammer

I thought there was only a shuttle shift a hydro, and the old but true gears.  But like you said kenntp2339 they seem to have something new all the time.  I have ran a true clutch with the gear shift between your legs style tractor and now mine with the shuttle shift.  I like the shuttle shift but I still a fan of simple and easy.  The old gear shift and clutch is the tried and true but it wasn't offered in my tractor model.  The shuttle shift is the next closest you still have a clutch, you just pick low med or high your gear 1-4, forward or reverse.  All using the clutch, I can't remember if there is a way to move between the speeds or gears without using the clutch.  I haven't ever tried and I can't remember what the dealer said about it.  It is just as easy to puch the clutch to shift.  The hydro has some nice features I just have never operated one.


----------



## kennyp2339

Use your clutch or your grinding gears.
The shuttle shift offers multiple shifting, all clutch dependent so if you have low medium high and 4 speeds you technically have a 12 speed tractor.
HST has 3 ranges - low medium high, you need to choose the range before travel, if you in transit and need to go faster or slower for torque you need to come to a complete stop then select the output. 
The new thing with HST is linked peddle, basically a gas peddle or foot operated throttle. It’s independent for the fixed throttle that’s on the dash, great for loader work and transit


----------



## heavy hammer

Like I said I use the clutch for every kind of shifting.  I figured if you didn't you might grind some gears.


----------



## kennyp2339




----------



## SpaceBus

Well, Kioti discontinued everything DK except the SE, so I'm going HST. They can also spec the DK4710SE on the lot with the cruise control and linked pedal for not many more dollars. I liquidated some assets so I'm waiting on a check and then after it clears the bank I can go pick up the tractor. With incentives the tractor is a pretty good deal and will do everything I need of it. I really wanted the hydraulic shuttle shift, but they sold their last one, and even if Kioti still made them, it would have been just as expensive to get one ordered. The dealer also said the HST has less than 20% power loss, but I don't know if I believe that. Maybe Kioti is more conservative in their power ratings like VW with the GTI.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some snow away that sits up higher than the new garage, even if I left it there and it melted, it should stay away from the garage and drain around back.  I also pushed back some banks near the driveway but since it was raining, I left the camera in the rhino.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm glad that I moved the snow from the east side of the new garage yesterday. Today I removed slush and water from different areas near the house and the new garage, I also scraped down the driveway.


----------



## kennyp2339

Do you level off / plane the ice area's off before a re-freeze? This year has to be a pia with the freeze thaw cycle.


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> Do you level off / plane the ice area's off before a re-freeze? This year has to be a pia with the freeze thaw cycle.


I'll take the driveway down to whatever mother nature allows and then ash & sand. Next to the garage will get another couple of swipes with the snowplow before it freezes so I guess the answer is yes.

I have certain areas with natural drains that I keep plowed. Since we moved here over 15 years ago, the winters have changed big time, the last four or five years it seems we get more of the pia freeze thaw cycle.


----------



## heavy hammer

It seems like that is how the winters are for most anymore.  I try and clean my driveway and walk areas as best as I can weather it is with the tractor or shovel, but with these freeze thaw cycles we get it makes it very difficult to keep clean.


----------



## thewoodlands

We hit 43 for a high early this morning, the driveway looks like it's all ice. After ashing and sanding the driveway today, I might need more ash so a fire in the outside fireplace might happen this week.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the rain we received overnight, the snow came off the garage roof so I took care of that.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> With the rain we received overnight, the snow came off the garage roof so I took care of that.



Your rink is looking good. Looks about the same as mine. 

Hope you all have had a nice holiday and good 2019 so far. Been busy her with a bathroom addition.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Your rink is looking good. Looks about the same as mine.
> 
> Hope you all have had a nice holiday and good 2019 so far. Been busy her with a bathroom addition.


We had a new coating of ice overnight so I was back putting ashes and sand on it again today.

Thanks @Hammy , I hope you and your family have a good and safe 2019. How's the bathroom project going?

Our temp is at 35 tonight with it in the low 40's tomorrow morning, we could be in for some wind gust in the mid 40's  tomorrow but by then all the ice should be off the trees.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We had a new coating of ice overnight so I was back putting ashes and sand on it again today.
> 
> Thanks @Hammy , I hope you and your family have a good and safe 2019. How's the bathroom project going?
> 
> Our temp is at 35 tonight with it in the low 40's tomorrow morning, we could be in for some wind gust in the mid 40's  tomorrow but by then all the ice should be off the trees.


Sounds like our forecast as well. I didn't not anticipate so much ice and so many freeze thaw cycles for a Maine winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Sounds like our forecast as well. I didn't not anticipate so much ice and so many freeze thaw cycles for a Maine winter.


It seems like this is the new norm for our winters up here. We always have three or four full garbage cans full of ashes we use for the majority of the driveway with sand getting used closer to the house.

We've been thinking about a nice pull behind sander for the rhino or a 3 pt. sander for the tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It seems like this is the new norm for our winters up here. We always have three or four full garbage cans full of ashes we use for the majority of the driveway with sand getting used closer to the house.
> 
> We've been thinking about a nice pull behind sander for the rhino or a 3 pt. sander for the tractor.



I've been thinking about a sander for my Ram 3500. This way I don't have to swap implements as much.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I've been thinking about a sander for my Ram 3500. This way I don't have to swap implements as much.


I already have chains for the rhino (not on yet) but so far without the chains it hasn't had any problems with the ice. The tractor has never had a problem but without chains if I ever started to slide in certain areas, I don't think that I could stop it once it starting sliding.

If we went with the 3 pt. sander for the tractor, we would go with something like this but with a poly tub.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> We had a new coating of ice overnight so I was back putting ashes and sand on it again today.
> 
> Thanks @Hammy , I hope you and your family have a good and safe 2019. How's the bathroom project going?
> 
> Our temp is at 35 tonight with it in the low 40's tomorrow morning, we could be in for some wind gust in the mid 40's  tomorrow but by then all the ice should be off the trees.



Thanks. We had a nice holiday for sure. The bathroom is moving a long just slowly. After the cutting I did for the plumbing to run to the basement on Monday there are only 2 rooms left that won’t need some patching. Finally got most of the insulation in so that will make the house more comfortable. 

Slow and steady wins the race but might drive me nuts on the way


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I've been thinking about a sander for my Ram 3500. This way I don't have to swap implements as much.


----------



## SpaceBus

I might have to get this thing! https://www.everythingattachments.com/Bradco-Jawz-Grabbing-Tool-p/br-jawz-30440-0022.htm

Maybe I shouldn't be browsing the attachments website


----------



## Hammy

SpaceBus said:


> Well, Kioti discontinued everything DK except the SE, so I'm going HST. They can also spec the DK4710SE on the lot with the cruise control and linked pedal for not many more dollars. I liquidated some assets so I'm waiting on a check and then after it clears the bank I can go pick up the tractor. With incentives the tractor is a pretty good deal and will do everything I need of it. I really wanted the hydraulic shuttle shift, but they sold their last one, and even if Kioti still made them, it would have been just as expensive to get one ordered. The dealer also said the HST has less than 20% power loss, but I don't know if I believe that. Maybe Kioti is more conservative in their power ratings like VW with the GTI.



I think you will like the HST. Congrats on the new tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

Hammy said:


> I think you will like the HST. Congrats on the new tractor.



I don't have it quite yet, waiting for a check to clear at the bank. I'm hoping another week or two. I already put a hold on the Tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the high wind gust today, I decided it was a good day to grease and check all the fluids, all is good.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> With the high wind gust today, I decided it was a good day to grease and check all the fluids, all is good.



Do you have a locknlube? That and my cheapo air grease gun make greasing about as easy as can be. I got the locknlube for Christmas and used for the first time the other day. Love it. 



SpaceBus said:


> I don't have it quite yet, waiting for a check to clear at the bank. I'm hoping another week or two. I already put a hold on the Tractor.



I hope the time passes well for you.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Do you have a locknlube? That and my cheapo air grease gun make greasing about as easy as can be. I got the locknlube for Christmas and used for the first time the other day. Love it.


Yes I do, I bought it late in the fall of 2018. It makes greasing the tractor real easy but there are two spots out of three that the locknlube won;t fit so I use the old grease gun.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just a question on a Mahindra HST, if you're going forward do you need to stop before going in reverse?


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> Just a question on a Mahindra HST, if you're going forward do you need to stop before going in reverse?



I just take my foot off the forward pedal then press the reverse pedal. I never really thought about it but I guess I would be at a stop before I press the reverse. I have only ever used the brake/clutch to put the parking brake on. Once you take your foot off the direction pedal the tractor pretty much stops as quick as using a brake.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> I just take my foot off the forward pedal then press the reverse pedal. I never really thought about it but I guess I would be at a stop before I press the reverse. I have only ever used the brake/clutch to put the parking brake on. Once you take your foot off the direction pedal the tractor pretty much stops as quick as using a brake.


Thanks @Hammy. It looks like we might get between 8 - 12 inches of snow Tuesday through Wednesday, the 4540 will get some work.


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> Do you level off / plane the ice area's off before a re-freeze? This year has to be a pia with the freeze thaw cycle.


This will cover the ice until the next melt, it's very dangerous if you want to take a walk.


----------



## heavy hammer

we are supposed to get wind and rain all week it seems.  I was able to move a lot of wood yesterday with the tractor so it was a good day.  I'm also in the middle of a master bath/ closet add on.  On sat I swapped out my sub panel 24 breakers on it so that ate a little time but it is done.


----------



## thewoodlands

We were all ice back here until yesterday and later last night, we received around seven inches with some sleet coming down before the last snowfall. I took the sled out over all the walking trails and the driveway, that packed down the snow so we can walk on the trails and the driveway.

The town plow went by after I had put the sled away so I started up the tractor so I could plow the end of the driveway and make a few more runs over the whole driveway which packed it down even more.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We were all ice back here until yesterday and later last night, we received around seven inches with some sleet coming down before the last snowfall. I took the sled out over all the walking trails and the driveway, that packed down the snow so we can walk on the trails and the driveway.
> 
> The town plow went by after I had put the sled away so I started up the tractor so I could plow the end of the driveway and make a few more runs over the whole driveway which packed it down even more.



Can you post pics of the sled? The only tractor sleds I know of are at tractor pulls


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Can you post pics of the sled? The only tractor sleds I know of are at tractor pulls


With some rain coming in tomorrow, I might need to plow it.


----------



## thewoodlands

https://locknlube.com/collections/g...ocknlube-quick-connect-greasing-accessory-kit

https://locknlube.com/collections/greasing-accessories/products/locknlube-simple-90-coupler

I ordered the above a few days ago so when I picked the mail up today, they were there.

I have a few areas on either the backhoe,tractor and the plow that will need thee 90 degree coupler or some of the attachments in the kit.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we were getting rain today, I decide that I would take about 3 inches of snow off the driveway and then pack it down. The majority of the driveway has about two inches of snow on it that I packed down after plowing except for a few areas that I had the plow down to far which left some ice showing.


----------



## heavy hammer

I moved a bunch of wood today I’ll try and get some pics tomorrow I was trying to beat the dark and didn’t want to stop if I didn’t have to.  A good day a lot of timber mover in just a few hours.  I have to grease the loader and grapple tonight but that will only take a few minutes.  I’m hoping I can finish moving the rest tomorrow before the snow comes in, plus the wife is meeting a college friend so time will be tight.


----------



## heavy hammer

Finally have it all moved off the driveway 12 pickup loads.  I was able to finish before it started snowing.  The labs have been busy running back and forth the last couple of days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 241011
> View attachment 241012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally have it all moved off the driveway 12 pickup loads.  I was able to finish before it started snowing.  The labs have been busy running back and forth the last couple of days.


Which lab actually did the work?


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , last March the east coast had three Nor'easters but I'm not sure how much we received, we'll see what March brings us this year.


----------



## heavy hammer

My younger one is the one in the back I wish I had a harness and a sled or wagon for him to pull.  That dog has a small diesel engine for a heart, I threw his tennis ball and stick for three hours yesterday and for about five hours today.  He is a little beat now but man for almost seven he is a trooper.  The dog just loves to run and swim,.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 241011
> View attachment 241012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally have it all moved off the driveway 12 pickup loads.  I was able to finish before it started snowing.  The labs have been busy running back and forth the last couple of days.



Your tractor looks almost identical to mine. I have a 2013 4010 38HP. Looks like you have the ML140 loader like mine as well. I don’t have a manual for my loader. Wondering if you got one with yours and if it says anything I should know. Nice grapple by the way. 

@thewoodlands that locknlube kit looks great. I might have to invest in one eventually. Please let me know if you like it/find it useful.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Your tractor looks almost identical to mine. I have a 2013 4010 38HP. Looks like you have the ML140 loader like mine as well. I don’t have a manual for my loader. Wondering if you got one with yours and if it says anything I should know. Nice grapple by the way.
> 
> @thewoodlands that locknlube kit looks great. I might have to invest in one eventually. Please let me know if you like it/find it useful.


Will do @Hammy, one of the parts that comes with it, I'll use when greasing the tips of my chainsaw bars. The cup extension I used (worked great) but when I was taking it away from the grease fitting, the tip broke. I sent LNL pictures of what happened with an explanation and they're sending me a new one at no charge. The man I talked was glad I sent pictures via email, he's checking with the factory on why or how it could happen.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy I do have the same loader, the only thing I can say about the loader arms is grease them every 10 hours.  I haven't really read into the loader manual as much as the tractor manual.  I just went over the maintenance requirements and that is what is recommended.  Just check out the arms when using it and keep on eye on the moving parts a daily inspection as they say.  Check the cylinders for leaking, just normal routine checks.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Your tractor looks almost identical to mine. I have a 2013 4010 38HP. Looks like you have the ML140 loader like mine as well. I don’t have a manual for my loader. Wondering if you got one with yours and if it says anything I should know. Nice grapple by the way.
> 
> @thewoodlands that locknlube kit looks great. I might have to invest in one eventually. Please let me know if you like it/find it useful.


I just received an email from LNL saying they shipped the new cup extension shipped out, great service.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> Hammy I do have the same loader, the only thing I can say about the loader arms is grease them every 10 hours.  I haven't really read into the loader manual as much as the tractor manual.  I just went over the maintenance requirements and that is what is recommended.  Just check out the arms when using it and keep on eye on the moving parts a daily inspection as they say.  Check the cylinders for leaking, just normal routine checks.



Thanks. I figured it wasn’t different than any other loader but worth asking. 

@thewoodlands that is great service.


----------



## thewoodlands

The Sundown 180 is all hooked up, I had the sand/salt shield down all the way but the next time I'll raise it so it will pretty much do the width of the driveway. It beats standing on the ice throwing sand on the driveway.

Just a few pictures of the 180 and the little bit I sanded.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> The Sundown 180 is all hooked up, I had the sand/salt shield down all the way but the next time I'll raise it so it will pretty much do the width of the driveway. It beats standing on the ice throwing sand on the driveway.
> 
> Just a few pictures of the 180 and the little bit I sanded.



You may have made up my mind about the spreader. I'll just swap implements after I use the snowblower. I had planned on getting a quick connect adapter anyway.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> You may have made up my mind about the spreader. I'll just swap implements after I use the snowblower. I had planned on getting a quick connect adapter anyway.


If your getting a cab then the handle might or will have to be cut down, the Mahindra dealer here installed one on the tractor that had a cab, they cut the handle down that adjusts the two openings for the sand.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> If your getting a cab then the handle might or will have to be cut down, the Mahindra dealer here installed one on the tractor that had a cab, they cut the handle down that adjusts the two openings for the sand.



No cab here, too many trees and too expensive. Maybe I'll trade for a cab tractor when I'm old and the property has been managed for a long time. All of our acerage, aside from two, has been left to grow unmanaged for almost 50 years. As nice as a cab would be, I know in my heart I would break it.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's only a watch tonight but I better get the saws ready tomorrow.
.HIGH WIND WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH MONDAY
MORNING...

The National Weather Service in Burlington has issued a High Wind
Watch, which is in effect from Sunday morning through Monday
morning.

* LOCATIONS...Saint Lawrence Valley and portions of the northern
  Adirondacks in New York.

* WINDS...Southeast to Southwest 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 60
  mph.

* TIMING...Gusty southeast winds are expected on Sunday morning
  across the northern Adirondacks from near Brasher Falls to
  Malone to Ellenburg Depot. These winds will shift to the
  southwest and become very gusty across the Saint Lawrence Valley
  and portions of the northern Adirondacks on Sunday night, before
  slowly dissipating on Monday.

* IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
  Scattered power outages are possible. Travel will be difficult,
  especially for high profile vehicles.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> The Sundown 180 is all hooked up, I had the sand/salt shield down all the way but the next time I'll raise it so it will pretty much do the width of the driveway. It beats standing on the ice throwing sand on the driveway.
> 
> Just a few pictures of the 180 and the little bit I sanded.



That sander looks great! I am looking forward to seeing more pics of it in action.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> That sander looks great! I am looking forward to seeing more pics of it in action.


It looks like we'll have the weather for it, I'll see what we can do for pics when I'm sanding.

I did get over 700 pounds of tube sand in the garage today so we're set in that department, we also put in two loads of firewood and a partial load of higher btu wood (ironwood) in today. I'll be heading back out so I can get some chit out of the woods so it doesn't get a tree on it during the high winds.

We have 30 gallons of gas ready for the genny if needed and almost five gallons for the chainsaws.

The wife is cooking stuff today and maybe tomorrow I'll make some spaghetti sauce.


----------



## thewoodlands

The last wind event we had, I left these two in the woods without them getting hit but these winds could be higher so I brought them to what I think is a safer place.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like we'll have the weather for it, I'll see what we can do for pics when I'm sanding.
> 
> I did get over 700 pounds of tube sand in the garage today so we're set in that department, we also put in two loads of firewood and a partial load of higher btu wood (ironwood) in today. I'll be heading back out so I can get some chit out of the woods so it doesn't get a tree on it during the high winds.
> 
> We have 30 gallons of gas ready for the genny if needed and almost five gallons for the chainsaws.
> 
> The wife is cooking stuff today and maybe tomorrow I'll make some spaghetti sauce.



Sounds like you are more than ready. We 9”-12” of snow tomorrow with a bit of rain at the end. No crazy winds this time so we should be good. Lots of fuel for the generator in case we need it but we keep that year round. You never know when the power could go out around here and we have lots time, effort and money into our meat so we won’t risk losing it


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Sounds like you are more than ready. We 9”-12” of snow tomorrow with a bit of rain at the end. No crazy winds this time so we should be good. Lots of fuel for the generator in case we need it but we keep that year round. You never know when the power could go out around here and we have lots time, effort and money into our meat so we won’t risk losing it


If we lose power, it's usually when we don't have chit for storms. Compared to when we moved up here, we don't lose it much, did I just jinx our area?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had rain and some snow in the forecast, we made a cover for the spreader which worked great. The last 10 minutes of scraping  down the driveway, the rains came down pretty good but the cover kept the sand dry. The last picture is in the garage after taking off the cover,


----------



## heavy hammer

Hope everyone had a good week from Sunday on I have been working 16's storm work here putting power back on we had a lot of outages.  Seems like every state was hit hard.  Nice looking spreader Thewoodlands.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Hope everyone had a good week from Sunday on I have been working 16's storm work here putting power back on we had a lot of outages.  Seems like every state was hit hard.  Nice looking spreader Thewoodlands.


We only lost power for three hours so it gave me a chance to run some gas out of the generator. We have hills to the south and west of us blocking the wind along with the big old pines, you could hear the wind up top, it sounded like some jets flying by.

Thanks @heavy hammer , with the thaw freeze cycle around the corner, we'll be using it.


----------



## heavy hammer

On Sunday while out working we saw trees falling over the wind was very impressive.  While working on these two house loops we saw a giant Oak in the back yard go over kinda cool and nerve racking at the same time.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> On Sunday while out working we saw trees falling over the wind was very impressive.  While working on these two house loops we saw a giant Oak in the back yard go over kinda cool and nerve racking at the same time.


That would be nerve racking, May is usually a tough month for winds with the transition from cold to warmer weather.


----------



## heavy hammer

It seems like the wind lately has been very strong.  Every time we have some kind of storm there is high wind warnings it seems anymore.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> It seems like the wind lately has been very strong.  Every time we have some kind of storm there is high wind warnings it seems anymore.


Today is my first normal day, been working 16's all week, going back in tomorrow night for standby


----------



## heavy hammer

The hours add up but it pays well we worked 16's Sunday till yesterday.  They didn't ask for today must have had enough guys on the property already.  You guys get hit hard there as well kennyp2339?  I have been thinking about leaving the tower dept and coming back to overhead, seems like there is a lot more opportunity there lately.  Stay safe out there as you know the longer people are out of power the more interesting ways they try and fix it themselves, or find a way to back feed a panel.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> The hours add up but it pays well we worked 16's Sunday till yesterday.  They didn't ask for today must have had enough guys on the property already.  You guys get hit hard there as well kennyp2339?  I have been thinking about leaving the tower dept and coming back to overhead, seems like there is a lot more opportunity there lately.  Stay safe out there as you know the longer people are out of power the more interesting ways they try and fix it themselves, or find a way to back feed a panel.


We had a medium event that was stretched long due to not enough labor, were down to 10 guys per shop now. Distribution is burn out now, high lines pays a steady


----------



## SpaceBus

I jumped out of planes in the army, but I'd never do line work. You guys are crazy.


----------



## thewoodlands

I stopped plowing out this area when mother nature made all the trails a skating rink, today I decided to open it back up so I can start felling some ash trees in that area.

In  pictures 2306 and 07 are the ash trees, we have some bigger ash on the side of the hill but the snow and ice will have to be gone before I get those.


----------



## heavy hammer

Towers does have a lot of work but they keep giving it to contractors, I have seen four groups of hires and then guys leave to overhead.  In our state they just approved the government money for overhead to start upgrading/improving the system.  A lot of work for these guys, while the TREP or transmission money seems to be moving east and out of our area.  Regardless there is work in all depts. just have to say yes when they ask.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's coming @heavy hammer .


----------



## SpaceBus

It has been mild here the last few days, but like four nights ago it was close to zero before dawn.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It has been mild here the last few days, but like four nights ago it was close to zero before dawn.


Starting tomorrow night we'll see single digit temps with a few nights this week possibly going below zero.


----------



## heavy hammer

Same here cold for a few days, but warm weather by end of the week into next week.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Same here cold for a few days, but warm weather by end of the week into next week.


Starting this Sunday we have ice changing to rain,Monday we have rain to snow with a two day break and then we have three days of rain to snow with each night dropping below 32 degrees, maybe I should've bought some chains for the tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Starting this Sunday we have ice changing to rain,Monday we have rain to snow with a two day break and then we have three days of rain to snow with each night dropping below 32 degrees, maybe I should've bought some chains for the tractor.



We've had ice coating all of our gravel for weeks and weeks. I have chains on the way for the Dually and the tractor. The snow today actually helped me get up and down our driveway. I need to take some photos to really show this.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We've had ice coating all of our gravel for weeks and weeks. I have chains on the way for the Dually and the tractor. The snow today actually helped me get up and down our driveway. I need to take some photos to really show this.


It's all ice under the snow on our driveway too, this is the worst part of the year for ice on our driveway.

How did clearing with the FEL go?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It's all ice under the snow on our driveway too, this is the worst part of the year for ice on our driveway.
> 
> How did clearing with the FEL go?



It was pretty easy, especially with the float setting on the loader joystick. When I get better at reading the bucket level indicator it will be easier. I'm thinking of getting several colors of spray paint to mark it for different settings. One of the guys at the dealership said to cut the stick where the bucket sits level, but I think colored bands would be easier.


----------



## SpaceBus

I found back dragging with the float going down hill worked really well.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I found back dragging with the float going down hill worked really well.


My first winter until the third function kit came in (February) once the driveway had a good base packed down on it, I used the back dragging or pushing the snow with the bucket.

A plow made more sense for us because of the trails I plow in the woods in the winter.


----------



## SpaceBus

Do you run the plow on the front for winter? I like being able to scoop up the snow and having the blower on the back. When I have a bag of shear pins this will be easier. There's only one on the whole thing.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you run the plow on the front for winter? I like being able to scoop up the snow and having the blower on the back. When I have a bag of shear pins this will be easier. There's only one on the whole thing.


Yes, if I need the bucket on the front it's a quick change.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Yes, if I need the bucket on the front it's a quick change.


I was amazed at how easy it is to change the loader attachment on the Kioti. Is yours like a skid steer style?


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I was amazed at how easy it is to change the loader attachment on the Kioti. Is yours like a skid steer style?


Quick attach, yes.


----------



## heavy hammer

Quick attach is the way to go.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 241011
> View attachment 241012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally have it all moved off the driveway 12 pickup loads.  I was able to finish before it started snowing.  The labs have been busy running back and forth the last couple of days.



Can you quickly change this to a bucket or pallet forks? My dealer said they'd do a third function for me and a root rake grapple sounds really nice. I have no idea what it's like to remove an attachment with hydraulic lines. My dealer said it's easy for the backhoe as one of their customers takes it off frequently and takes like ten minutes. I have doubts.


----------



## jaoneill

SpaceBus said:


> Can you quickly change this to a bucket or pallet forks? My dealer said they'd do a third function for me and a root rake grapple sounds really nice. I have no idea what it's like to remove an attachment with hydraulic lines. My dealer said it's easy for the backhoe as one of their customers takes it off frequently and takes like ten minutes. I have doubts.


Quick couplers on the hydraulic lines make hooking/unhooking a snap. FWIW, when dealing with hydraulic lines I generally shut the tractor off and move all the levers to and fro to relieve any pressure before attempting to unhook.


----------



## SpaceBus

jaoneill said:


> Quick couplers on the hydraulic lines make hooking/unhooking a snap. FWIW, when dealing with hydraulic lines I generally shut the tractor off and move all the levers to and fro to relieve any pressure before attempting to unhook.


Thanks for the tip. When I get the grapple installed I'll make sure they use quick connects for the third function. I'm getting a backhoe at some point, so I'll have them do the same with it.


----------



## jaoneill

SpaceBus said:


> Thanks for the tip. When I get the grapple installed I'll make sure they use quick connects for the third function. I'm getting a backhoe at some point, so I'll have them do the same with it.


It's usually SOP but won't hurt to be sure....


----------



## SpaceBus

Yeah, so all of the hydraulic lines on my tractor are quick connect. We had a laugh at the dealer today, I had no idea. I'm very new to hydraulics. Most of my experience with pressurized tubes is pneumatic tools.


----------



## jaoneill

SpaceBus said:


> Yeah, so all of the hydraulic lines on my tractor are quick connect. We had a laugh at the dealer today, I had no idea. I'm very new to hydraulics. Most of my experience with pressurized tubes is pneumatic tools.


You'll get on to it....


----------



## heavy hammer

removing the grapple to install the buckets takes no time, as jaoneill stated turning off the tractor and releasing the pressure in the lines takes more time than changing the bucket for the grapple or vise versa.  Very simple and little time.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> removing the grapple to install the buckets takes no time, as jaoneill stated turning off the tractor and releasing the pressure in the lines takes more time than changing the bucket for the grapple or vise versa.  Very simple and little time.



I might be ordering one soon. Some trees need to come down to access the rest of the property.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , it looks like you might be in for some high winds with our area a little bit less.


----------



## heavy hammer

We will see what the weather brings.  But that is what I’m talking about it seems like the storms and the wind has been intense lately.


----------



## thewoodlands

The sun was strong today so I scraped the driveway down with the 4540 later this afternoon, I took off about three inches of snow.

NOAA has the winds starting to ramp up starting at 6 a.m. Sunday morning.


----------



## SpaceBus

I did the same today. I'm hoping for more nice weather tomorrow before the storm hits us


----------



## heavy hammer

I was called Friday morning for storm work on Sunday.  It is starting to get windy here we will see what the weather brings.  It was a nice day here sunny and warm.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I did the same today. I'm hoping for more nice weather tomorrow before the storm hits us


I was hoping to shave more off the driveway today but it depends on the winds.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I was called Friday morning for storm work on Sunday.  It is starting to get windy here we will see what the weather brings.  It was a nice day here sunny and warm.


Stay safe out there heavy hammer.  The outages have started in western and central New York, our stronger winds come in later.
https://www.nationalgridus.com/Upstate-NY-Business/Storms-Outages/Outage-Map

*Wind Advisory in effect until 5:00 PM EDT. Source: U.S. National Weather Service*
...WIND ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 PM EDT THIS
AFTERNOON...

* LOCATIONS...The western slopes of the Green Mountains in
Vermont and the northwestern slopes of the Adirondacks in
northern New York.

* WINDS...Southeast 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 50 mph.

* TIMING...Strong winds will develop early this morning with the
strongest gusts expected during the late morning and early
afternoon hours.

* IMPACTS...Strong winds may blow down limbs, trees, and power
lines. Scattered power outages are expected.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Wind Advisory means that winds of 35 mph or more are expected
or wind gusts of 50 mph or more. Winds this strong can make
driving difficult, especially for high profile vehicles. Use
extra caution.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I was called Friday morning for storm work on Sunday.  It is starting to get windy here we will see what the weather brings.  It was a nice day here sunny and warm.


Our biggest gust was around 7:30 this morning but other then that it there was nothing for wind. We're still getting rain so I'm thinking about sanding the driveway after I start a fire.


----------



## heavy hammer

I put in 16 today the storm was not as bad as a couple of weeks ago.  That wind still cut through you.  The wife had the house nice and warm.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 4 to 5 inches of snow overnight so it was a day of plowing, some sanding and then moving some snow.

The deer were loving the sun.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We received 4 to 5 inches of snow overnight so it was a day of plowing, some sanding and then moving some snow.
> 
> The deer were loving the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242276


Wow, all of our snow is melting. We started with snow Sunday night that became rain and wind. That seems to have started spring.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, all of our snow is melting. We started with snow Sunday night that became rain and wind. That seems to have started spring.


That all starts for us tomorrow with the high of 53 with a temp of 44 with just over a quarter inch of rain at night, Friday we have a high of 56 with some rain but dropping down to 32 at night.

I moved snow for about three hours today which should keep us high and dry once the melt starts. Tomorrow will be a day we put in two loads of wood and then I can grease the tractor and the sander so I can be ready for what ice we have on the driveway.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> That all starts for us tomorrow with the high of 53 with a temp of 44 with just over a quarter inch of rain at night, Friday we have a high of 56 with some rain but dropping down to 32 at night.
> 
> I moved snow for about three hours today which should keep us high and dry once the melt starts. Tomorrow will be a day we put in two loads of wood and then I can grease the tractor and the sander so I can be ready for what ice we have on the driveway.



I should probably grease my loader soon. I need to order the lockn lube, but I've got a regular grease gun for the time being.


----------



## thewoodlands

We were down to half of a 4 x 4 rack of wood inside so we put two loads of cherry in this morning, after that I greased and checked the fluids on the tractor before I started scraping down the driveway, it's 52 degrees today so I'll be going out for round 2 of scraping down the driveway.

I don't think that I'll need to sand today so we'll see what mother nature leaves for a driveway tomorrow morning, I'll sand the whole driveway tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sodbuster said:


> I've been replacing mine as I get a chance to, the ones that come on the tractors,(mine at least) are utter garbage.


With the tractor being in the garage this winter, I never had to tighten any clamp on the 4540. I think the lowest temp in the garage this winter was 18 degrees.


----------



## thewoodlands

You can see in the one picture that I had the gate of the sander open to far when I started, I closed it some and then finished the sanding. The gates are set to open at the same time but the one gate was closed so I'll adjust before the next sanding.

The sand in the picture came from our lot, when it gets down to the bottom there is always some left unlike the tube sand which you can empty the hopper.


----------



## heavy hammer

I had temps in the 70's on Thursday, cold now in the 30's but still not bad still burning, but not that much just enough to keep the chill out.  With these storms I have been working 6-7 days a week haven't had much tractor time but it is coming.


----------



## heavy hammer

On my tractor I believe there is a wiring plus behind the right tail light for some work lights.  Does anyone else have something like this on their tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> On my tractor I believe there is a wiring plus behind the right tail light for some work lights.  Does anyone else have something like this on their tractor.



I need to check my owner's manual, but so far I haven't seen anything. The dealer is about to pick mine up to add some more hydraulic goodies for a stump grinder and a grapple, so I can ask them when they pick it up.


----------



## heavy hammer

I had the two rear remotes added to my tractor last Feb. and are you getting a true third function kit or a diverter valve for the grapple?


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> I had the two rear remotes added to my tractor last Feb. and are you getting a true third function kit or a diverter valve for the grapple?



I'm not sure, which do you recommend? My dealer seemed to think the grapple would come with the kit, but I don't think so. I foolishly assumed they would have the parts in house, but they said I'll have to order whichever I want to go with.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have the dealer third function kit which is actually just a diverter valve.  It works for me and what I do, many guys I have talked with have a true third function kit, but it seems like they are more from after market dealers which is not bad.  I would see if your tractor can truly run a third function kit, some smaller tractor don not have the gallon per minute to truly run a third function.  My tractor has a flow of 8.2 gallons per minute.  I do not know which is a better system but I can say I am happy with my setup.


----------



## heavy hammer

I do believe which ever setup you go with you will be happy you will just have to get used to how it works that's all.  Both have their goods and bad but both will do the job.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> On my tractor I believe there is a wiring plus behind the right tail light for some work lights.  Does anyone else have something like this on their tractor.


I'll check that out tomorrow.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> On my tractor I believe there is a wiring plus behind the right tail light for some work lights.  Does anyone else have something like this on their tractor.


I have two connections for working lights, but I'm not sure which switch they are wired to. My manual only covers working lights installed on the cab, which have their own switch. I'm also not sure how many lights is too many for a tractor. What kind of load can it support? I found some trick 9" round LED flood and spot combination lights, but I don't know if they are too big.


----------



## SpaceBus

I just lubed all the zerks on the loader and tractor with the local hardware store gun and flexible tube. It was not a clean process, I am about to order a lock n lube pistol grip gun with their connector on Amazon. Apparently the flex tube I grabbed is not rated for the pressure of the grease gun, and grease came out of the connection between the coupler and the hose. Not having a pistol grip on the grease gun was also annoying and the coupler didn't want to stay on. I'm glad nobody saw this debacle!


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> I have the dealer third function kit which is actually just a diverter valve.  It works for me and what I do, many guys I have talked with have a true third function kit, but it seems like they are more from after market dealers which is not bad.  I would see if your tractor can truly run a third function kit, some smaller tractor don not have the gallon per minute to truly run a third function.  My tractor has a flow of 8.2 gallons per minute.  I do not know which is a better system but I can say I am happy with my setup.



It seems my tractor is rated at 16 GPM, and most of the third function kits I have found are rated for 13 or 14 GPM. Would this be an issue.


----------



## SpaceBus

I actually just ordered the third function kit from Everything Attachments and they are going to make one specifically for my tractor, awesome!


----------



## heavy hammer

Everything attachments has two third function kits one for tractors having 15 gallons per min and above and one for less than 15 gallons per min you will be fine.


----------



## heavy hammer

for the lights just wire in a inline fuse there are other things you can do as well if they are to much for the electrical system, but if they are LED's that will help a lot less draw on the battery.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> for the lights just wire in a inline fuse there are other things you can do as well if they are to much for the electrical system, but if they are LED's that will help a lot less draw on the battery.


Good idea with the fuse. I think I might finally pull the trigger on them. How do I know what amperage I need for the fuse?


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Good idea with the fuse. I think I might finally pull the trigger on them. How do I know what amperage I need for the fuse?


NOAA has us getting 8-12 from this storm, what are they calling for in your area?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> NOAA has us getting 8-12 from this storm, what are they calling for in your area?


We are expected to get some drizzle and a bit of ice.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We are expected to get some drizzle and a bit of ice.


Our weather watch just went to a warning with 12-18 inches of the heavy chit hitting us, hopefully it stays south of us.

After getting 10 gallons of diesel for the tractor, I scraped a bunch of slush & water out of the natural drain that runs to the front of the house and I did the same on one side of the garage, the rain water should run fine.


----------



## SpaceBus

We are almost down to no ice here, finally. In fact this rain should get rid of the rest of the ice on the ground. I'm actually about to order a PTO shredder since we have so much stuff building up. This nice weather has allowed me to get eight trees cut and out already. I'm building my first of many tractor paths.


----------



## heavy hammer

With the last week having the sun out and some mild wind things are starting to dry out a little.  Supposed to get a little snow and some blowing 20 to 30 MPH winds.  Just waiting for spring to get here and stay here.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> With the last week having the sun out and some mild wind things are starting to dry out a little.  Supposed to get a little snow and some blowing 20 to 30 MPH winds.  Just waiting for spring to get here and stay here.


We received rain overnight which turned to snow about an hour ago, NOAA is saying we'll receive around 10 inches of snow with other weather services saying we'll get more.

The warmer weather was finally getting rid of or breaking up the ice on the driveway and the woods but we can get snow into the month of April in this area so this snow is the norm for us.


----------



## thewoodlands

I would say we received 18 - 20 inches of snow overnight so I took the 4540 plowing, attached are some pictures from the plowing.


----------



## SpaceBus

It just stopped raining here a few hours ago. I can't believe how much snow you got!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It just stopped raining here a few hours ago. I can't believe how much snow you got!


It would've been more but we received a bunch of rain before it turned to snow, the bottom four inches of snow was some heavy chit.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It would've been more but we received a bunch of rain before it turned to snow, the bottom four inches of snow was some heavy chit.


Rain and snow mix was the bane of our winter. Several times it rained after snowing several inches. This made our lives very difficult. How was moving it with the tractor? I might get a plow for mine since I'm adding a third function.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Rain and snow mix was the bane of our winter. Several times it rained after snowing several inches. This made our lives very difficult. How was moving it with the tractor? I might get a plow for mine since I'm adding a third function.


I didn't have any problems with the ag tires without chains, I think I remember you bought chains so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Rain and snow mix was the bane of our winter. Several times it rained after snowing several inches. This made our lives very difficult. How was moving it with the tractor? I might get a plow for mine since I'm adding a third function.


Make sure if you get a plow that you pay a bit more for the one you can change the angle using the third function, it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I didn't have any problems with the ag tires without chains, I think I remember you bought chains so you shouldn't have a problem.


I was sliding and spinning tires before the chains. Our driveway runs right up a steep hill.


----------



## Hammy

@SpaceBus your manual should tell you how many amps your rear wires are rated for. Mine had a 5 amp fuse so good to run my 4 LED work lights at 27 watts each. 

@thewoodlands glad the spreader is working out for you. Sorry to hear about the snow. Things are melting well here so hoping to be green in the next week or 2. 

I have been crazy busy trying to finish up this bathroom addition and am finally on the mud/tape stage. It’s been a big push but we should be done in a couple weeks minus the doors and vanity that I will build over the summer. My daughter is getting pretty excited for her new room to be finished too.


----------



## SpaceBus

Hammy said:


> @SpaceBus your manual should tell you how many amps your rear wires are rated for. Mine had a 5 amp fuse so good to run my 4 LED work lights at 27 watts each.
> 
> @thewoodlands glad the spreader is working out for you. Sorry to hear about the snow. Things are melting well here so hoping to be green in the next week or 2.
> 
> I have been crazy busy trying to finish up this bathroom addition and am finally on the mud/tape stage. It’s been a big push but we should be done in a couple weeks minus the doors and vanity that I will build over the summer. My daughter is getting pretty excited for her new room to be finished too.



The manual didn't say much, but I feel like 5 amp is a good idea. I was thinking about getting a light bar that could be aimed forward or backward.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I was sliding and spinning tires before the chains. Our driveway runs right up a steep hill.


It could be worse, you could be on this cruise ship that h


Hammy said:


> @SpaceBus your manual should tell you how many amps your rear wires are rated for. Mine had a 5 amp fuse so good to run my 4 LED work lights at 27 watts each.
> 
> @thewoodlands glad the spreader is working out for you. Sorry to hear about the snow. Things are melting well here so hoping to be green in the next week or 2.
> 
> I have been crazy busy trying to finish up this bathroom addition and am finally on the mud/tape stage. It’s been a big push but we should be done in a couple weeks minus the doors and vanity that I will build over the summer. My daughter is getting pretty excited for her new room to be finished too.


Hammy, I already have a work light on the rear right fender but I will look under the seat and the left fender for another hookup for lights.


----------



## thewoodlands

I plowed another walking trail in the woods, a spot for one of the splitters, the area we're getting wood from and then moved a bunch of snow off the driveway so it's wider.

I forgot the camera but remembered my sunglasses, what a beautiful day. I thought my firewood cutting would've started last week but with all the snow it might be at the end of this week, we'll see how much snow we lose.


----------



## heavy hammer

My manual doesn't say anything about the light rating either for the wires in the back of my tractor.  We were supposed to get snow but it missed us.  The yard is finally starting to dry out pretty good I could of used the tractor today but with getting the tile for our bathroom project and going over stuff I just ran out of time.  I carried up some while playing with the dogs.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> My manual doesn't say anything about the light rating either for the wires in the back of my tractor.  We were supposed to get snow but it missed us.  The yard is finally starting to dry out pretty good I could of used the tractor today but with getting the tile for our bathroom project and going over stuff I just ran out of time.  I carried up some while playing with the dogs.


We'll need to put some wood in tomorrow and then I'll take a file to the chains I have on the saws, Tuesday I'll start on felling some firewood with some yellow birch that is damaged coming down. Later Tuesday or Wednesday I'll get our first ash of the year.


----------



## Hammy

I think I had to check the fuse diagram/listing to get the amp rating for the rear work light. I ran from there into a box with 2 switches for the lights. 2 forward lights on 1 and 2 rear on the other.

@thewoodlands i don’t think you would have 2 wires but you could split it like I did. I think that connection is meant for 1 traditional flood light that would take a lot more power than LEDs.

I bought inexpensive 2 packs of flood lights on amazon. I figure I don’t need spot lights as I am never moving quick enough on a tractor to bother with spots. Light bars certainly put out more light but it’s like daytime front and back at night with the 4 floods I have.


----------



## thewoodlands

@Hammy, nice job and the lights look like they're doing the job.

I finally felled a yellow birch that was rotting from the top down, I still have more that needs bucking but they're in some deep snow. I wish that I cleared the area near here last fall so I could plow it out with the tractor so I could fell a few ash and then buck them up.

Hopefully I can split the yellow birch rounds this week.


----------



## SpaceBus

Yellow birch is great firewood!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Yellow birch is great firewood!


We like it, we have a face cord that's seasoned that we never burned this year. I'm hoping this warm weather opens up a few stacking areas so I can split and stack the new yellow birch.

I'm also hoping that this single digit temps in the morning will be gone after tomorrow morning, I would like to burn some shoulder season wood, we have three face cord left from when we switched over last fall.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We like it, we have a face cord that's seasoned that we never burned this year. I'm hoping this warm weather opens up a few stacking areas so I can split and stack the new yellow birch.
> 
> I'm also hoping that this single digit temps in the morning will be gone after tomorrow morning, I would like to burn some shoulder season wood, we have three face cord left from when we switched over last fall.



I look forward to the day I have enough seasoned wood to be picky about it. I have about 3.5 cords CSS and covered for next season already, probably to be many more over the course of this summer.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I look forward to the day I have enough seasoned wood to be picky about it. I have about 3.5 cords CSS and covered for next season already, probably to be many more over the course of this summer.


With the setup you have, it won't take long.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> With the setup you have, it won't take long.



If it's in your budget, the skidding winch is money well spent. I've safely pulled out several hung up trees and widowmakers. I felled about 15 tress over the last two weeks and pulled them all out with the skidding winch. It would have taken me weeks to deal with all of that by hand. All but one of those trees got hung up.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy lights look great!  Could you show how you wired them in?  Are they from the battery with an in line fuse?  Could you show the box where you ran the lights into the switch.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> If it's in your budget, the skidding winch is money well spent. I've safely pulled out several hung up trees and widowmakers. I felled about 15 tress over the last two weeks and pulled them all out with the skidding winch. It would have taken me weeks to deal with all of that by hand. All but one of those trees got hung up.


I would get a chipper for the tractor or a grapple before the skidding winch, we have a bunch of places that I get wood that I'll never take the tractor.

If you lived close by and you burned pine, I would get you caught up on your shoulder season wood real quick. Most of what's in the picture is still there.


----------



## heavy hammer

A grapple is a firewood must!  I'm sure I have posted these before, but a grapples is a great help


----------



## kennyp2339

SpaceBus said:


> I might get a plow for mine since I'm adding a third function.


You can get a plow now and run longer hoses to the rear hydro's, control the angle movement by actuating the levers on the right side of your seat.


----------



## SpaceBus

I ordered the 60" version of this grapple on sale as soon  as my second rear remote shows up at the dealership I'll get the third function plumbed up as well. I'm impatiently awaiting this remote as the grapple, third function, and stump grinder are sitting at the dealer!


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> You can get a plow now and run longer hoses to the rear hydro's, control the angle movement by actuating the levers on the right side of your seat.


. I had thought about running the grapple off the rear remote, but a guy at the dealership says it's really annoying.


----------



## thewoodlands

I shaved about two to three inches of snow/ice off the driveway with the bucket on the 4540, hopefully we get some rain so it will slush up so I can take more off.


----------



## thewoodlands

This was my second run at scraping down the driveway today, the last picture is some of the ice,snow and slush that I scraped up.


----------



## thewoodlands

I shaved more ice off the driveway today and then I sanded it with the sander on the tractor using two bags of sand.. We finally started to get some sun today after 1 this afternoon which helped out.

Did I hear we might get a Nor'easter in the middle of this coming week? Maybe @SpaceBus should keep that snowblower on the back of his tractor.





This means that areas from northeastern North Carolina and southeastern Virginia, northward to the eastern shore of Maryland, southern Delaware, New Jersey, Long Island, New York and eastern Massachusetts can expect a period of potentially damaging winds, coastal flooding, beach erosion and dangerous seas.

Winds may become strong enough along the coast to break tree limbs and cause sporadic power outages.

Communities that typically take on water during coastal storms, such as Norfolk, Virginia; Wildwood, New Jersey; and Situate, Massachusetts; should be prepared for some flooding.

Small craft should remain in port during this time. Cruise and shipping interests may need to alter their itinerary and schedule until the storm moves away later in the week.

Tides may peak at 2-3 feet above normal, and winds are likely to gust between 40 and 60 mph. Winds are expected to transition from the northeast to the north and then the northwest as the storm moves along.


----------



## heavy hammer

Spring is coming but I hear you thewoodlands, We had 60's and sun yesterday.  Rain and forties today possible snow Sunday.  At least next week looks like warmer temps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Spring is coming but I hear you thewoodlands, We had 60's and sun yesterday.  Rain and forties today possible snow Sunday.  At least next week looks like warmer temps.


I've always thought that after the end of the first week of April, winter ends for us.

Tomorrow will be a rainy day for us, over half an inch of rain or more forecast.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I shaved more ice off the driveway today and then I sanded it with the sander on the tractor using two bags of sand.. We finally started to get some sun today after 1 this afternoon which helped out.
> 
> Did I hear we might get a Nor'easter in the middle of this coming week? Maybe @SpaceBus should keep that snowblower on the back of his tractor.
> View attachment 242840
> 
> This means that areas from northeastern North Carolina and southeastern Virginia, northward to the eastern shore of Maryland, southern Delaware, New Jersey, Long Island, New York and eastern Massachusetts can expect a period of potentially damaging winds, coastal flooding, beach erosion and dangerous seas.
> 
> Winds may become strong enough along the coast to break tree limbs and cause sporadic power outages.
> 
> Communities that typically take on water during coastal storms, such as Norfolk, Virginia; Wildwood, New Jersey; and Situate, Massachusetts; should be prepared for some flooding.
> 
> Small craft should remain in port during this time. Cruise and shipping interests may need to alter their itinerary and schedule until the storm moves away later in the week.
> 
> Tides may peak at 2-3 feet above normal, and winds are likely to gust between 40 and 60 mph. Winds are expected to transition from the northeast to the north and then the northwest as the storm moves along.



Heh, it's getting picked up on Tuesday for the hydraulic stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Heh, it's getting picked up on Tuesday for the hydraulic stuff.


Check the spreadsheet, is it the wife's turn on the snowblower!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Heh, it's getting picked up on Tuesday for the hydraulic stuff.


It will be a mess tomorrow if we get all the rain they're forecasting for this area, 53 degrees with 0.94 inches of rain. I'm hoping we lose all our ice since it will drop below 32 at night.


----------



## SpaceBus

It ended up drizzling here for the last day or so. I thought it was going to drizzle here all day today, but seems like it might be a decent day.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It ended up drizzling here for the last day or so. I thought it was going to drizzle here all day today, but seems like it might be a decent day.


Its been raining pretty good this morning but all the gutters and downspouts are open so the water is away from the house. Hopefully we get into the 50's so I can shave more ice off the driveway.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Its been raining pretty good this morning but all the gutters and downspouts are open so the water is away from the house. Hopefully we get into the 50's so I can shave more ice off the driveway.


Ha, the assholes that hung the gutters on my house didn't extend the flashing into the gutters. They basically do nothing. It's really annoying and will be fixed soon. The previous owners of our house treated it like they couldn't afford proper maintenance, but it was their vacation home. I'm just glad this storm basically died to nothing before making it here.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Ha, the assholes that hung the gutters on my house didn't extend the flashing into the gutters. They basically do nothing. It's really annoying and will be fixed soon. The previous owners of our house treated it like they couldn't afford proper maintenance, but it was their vacation home. I'm just glad this storm basically died to nothing before making it here.


We don't have flashing into the gutters either, does that put me in the group of aholes?   We'll need some sun with warmer temps to get rid of the ice on the driveway and the walking trails, hopefully by the end of next week the majority of the ice on the driveway will be gone.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have flashing into the gutters either, does that put me in the group of aholes?   We'll need some sun with warmer temps to get rid of the ice on the driveway and the walking trails, hopefully by the end of next week the majority of the ice on the driveway will be gone.


The ice and snow have melted quickly on the coast. Mud season is in full swing. We have ice in shady areas, especially the north side of the house, but it's mostly gone thankfully. Our steep driveway is finally thawed.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> The ice and snow have melted quickly on the coast. Mud season is in full swing. We have ice in shady areas, especially the north side of the house, but it's mostly gone thankfully. Our steep driveway is finally thawed.


That's always good when you lose the ice on the driveway, the sander makes doing our driveway a bit safer compared to the old way. The only part of our driveway that has a incline has lost the ice or is all shelled up from the sun hitting it.

I have a bunch of work that we want done by fall, we'll see how much I get done.
1. Increase the wood inventory
2. Scrape and then paint the porch
3. New walking trail for the wife
4.We would like a cement sidewalk/ we plan on doing it
5. Check the bigger piece of property to keep the trails open and grab any downed wood.
6. Get some walleye this spring/summer
7. Do some milling
8.Get sand ready for next winter
9.Work on the inside of new garage/seal the cement blocks on the inside
10. Grade the low side of the house so the water stays further away from the foundation.
11.Dig out some stumps from last years felling of the pines.


----------



## thewoodlands

I shaved more ice/slush off the driveway and then did some sanding, it's getting down to the crushed stone so hopefully mother nature does the rest.


----------



## heavy hammer

My yard was bone dry until yesterday afternoon.  Now I'm back to a soggy yard but temps are in the mid 50's.  Possible snow tomorrow and 30's but next week looks promising for temps.  50's most of the week.  I have been lucky with wood lately, I'm on this job where we are replacing all these cedar transmission poles out and I'm getting a lot of the wood.  The stuff is bone dry and burns nice and hot great for those quick fires to heat the house up to keep the chill out.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> My yard was bone dry until yesterday afternoon.  Now I'm back to a soggy yard but temps are in the mid 50's.  Possible snow tomorrow and 30's but next week looks promising for temps.  50's most of the week.  I have been lucky with wood lately, I'm on this job where we are replacing all these cedar transmission poles out and I'm getting a lot of the wood.  The stuff is bone dry and burns nice and hot great for those quick fires to heat the house up to keep the chill out.


Certain areas where the waters been running are all mud, hopefully this week we'll turn the corner weather wise. We put in more wood and then I put the plow back on the tractor, we have a chance of getting five inches of snow today & tonight.

We might drop to 16 tonight so we'll burn that last bag of pellets along with a fire in the liberty,


----------



## heavy hammer

Going to get in the low to mid 20's tonight and tomorrow but the rest of the week has high's in the 50's.  I still have a few loads of locust in the garage that I'll probably use to keep the house warm.  I'm hoping this is the last bit of winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> The ice and snow have melted quickly on the coast. Mud season is in full swing. We have ice in shady areas, especially the north side of the house, but it's mostly gone thankfully. Our steep driveway is finally thawed.











We'll see how much these change.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> View attachment 242903
> 
> View attachment 242904
> 
> We'll see how much these change.


I was just looking forward to some sun.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I was just looking forward to some sun.


We haven't had much sun but Tuesday and Wednesday we might hit 50 so tomorrow I'll sharpen some chains for some different size bars so once I can get at some ash, I'll be ready.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We haven't had much sun but Tuesday and Wednesday we might hit 50 so tomorrow I'll sharpen some chains for some different size bars so once I can get at some ash, I'll be ready.


Yeah, I've got to deal with some chains myself. The chain on my bucking saw has about one more tank left before it needs to be filed. My limbing saw is beyond the point, but the greenhorn at the dealer gave me the wrong chain. Really it's my fault for not checking it before I left. 

It actually turned out decent today despite the forecast. Took my German Shepherd out into town with me to run errands. Most of the really persistent ice has melted with the remainder not far behind with the rain having picked up in the last few hours.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Yeah, I've got to deal with some chains myself. The chain on my bucking saw has about one more tank left before it needs to be filed. My limbing saw is beyond the point, but the greenhorn at the dealer gave me the wrong chain. Really it's my fault for not checking it before I left.
> 
> It actually turned out decent today despite the forecast. Took my German Shepherd out into town with me to run errands. Most of the really persistent ice has melted with the remainder not far behind with the rain having picked up in the last few hours.


Last year when the frost was coming out of the ground, I was still felling pine where the new garage would be built and then moved the logs out to a different area so I put a hurting on some of the trails with the tractor, this year I'll use the rhino more until things firm up.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received about 4 inches of snow so I'll plow the driveway again.....hopefully for the last time. I'll put the roof rake away and then run the gas out of the carbs on the snow blower and drain the gas tank.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Last year when the frost was coming out of the ground, I was still felling pine where the new garage would be built and then moved the logs out to a different area so I put a hurting on some of the trails with the tractor, this year I'll use the rhino more until things firm up.



I am thinking about a SxS at some point so I'm not driving the tractor all the time.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I am thinking about a SxS at some point so I'm not driving the tractor all the time.


We have over 7000 miles on our Yamaha Rhino, if we ever need another it will be a Yamaha.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> Hammy lights look great!  Could you show how you wired them in?  Are they from the battery with an in line fuse?  Could you show the box where you ran the lights into the switch.



Sorry this response took so long. I have a lot going on right now and don’t get much time on the forums but that should change soon. The lights are pretty easy. The accessory wires on the back of my tractor came right off the fuse box. The fuse is 5 amp if I remember correctly. You won’t need an in-line fuse if yours is setup like mine and come right off the fuse box. It’s probably in your electrical diagram in your manual. There should be map of your fuses. One should say rear work light or accessory. 

It’s probably easier to describe how to hook up one light first then once you have that you will understand running all 4. Think of the 2 wires on the back of the tractor like the terminals on the battery. One positive and one negative. 

Connect the positive wire from the back of the tractor to the positive on the light then do the same for the negative. The light will be on all the time since my accessory wires are live all the time. If you run the positive wire from the back of tractor into a switch then hook the positive wire from light into the switch you will be able to turn it off 

This is what I did:  I ran the positive and negative from the back of the tractor into a regular outdoor weatherproof box (like you would have on a house for an outdoor outlet but with a solid plate on it like a junction box). I split the positives to 2 wires and ran each one to a switch mounted to the box. The negative wire I just saldered to the 4 wires that run to each light. The positive splits to 2 wires off the other end of the switch to run to each light. 2 forward and 2 rear. Each light needs a positive and a negative. 

Not sure if any of this makes sense to you at all but it’s the best I have. If you have anymore questions I will do my best to answer them but I am no pro.


----------



## Hammy

thewoodlands said:


> It could be worse, you could be on this cruise ship that h
> 
> Hammy, I already have a work light on the rear right fender but I will look under the seat and the left fender for another hookup for lights.



Your rear work light is probably hooked to the wires I used for my lights. Mine was labeled rear work light on the fuse diagram.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Your rear work light is probably hooked to the wires I used for my lights. Mine was labeled rear work light on the fuse diagram.


That's what I was thinking, I'll look for another hookup because the left fender on the 4540 has a hole on hit for another work light.


----------



## Hammy

I did a little digging to check my numbers since it was a few years ago I setup the system. I have Safego 18 Watt flood lights. I got them on Amazon.ca in a 2 pack. They run about 1.5 amps each on a 12 volt system. My rear worklight circuit is 7.5 amps. I used regular U clamps from the hardware store to mount them. They are cheap and easy to install. I will grab more pics of the box and the switches tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> View attachment 243043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little digging to check my numbers since it was a few years ago I setup the system. I have Safego 18 Watt flood lights. I got them on Amazon.ca in a 2 pack. They run about 1.5 amps each on a 12 volt system. My rear worklight circuit is 7.5 amps. I used regular U clamps from the hardware store to mount them. They are cheap and easy to install. I will grab more pics of the box and the switches tomorrow.


Not much going on today, I went to a funeral of a relative who passed unexpectedly at 56.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a bunch of rain overnight so we'll give mother nature a few more days before I take the 4540 back in the area that I plan on starting to fell some ash so I can move some snow out of my work area.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , the sun finally came out so if you sent it......thanks.


----------



## heavy hammer

65 and sunny here.  I have been working a lot were replacing a bunch of our old cedar transmission poles with new poles and insulators.  It has been a good job with a lot of extra firewood to get.  I built a new 110 switch pole and tore down the old one the other day.  The supervisor ended up with a big truck load of cedar to mill about 30 inch diameter.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy could you take a picture of the work light hook up, so I could see what it looks like?  I don't have the same configuration on my tractor wiring diagram but I do have some wires is the same spot with some kind of connectors in spot E just like your tractor is saying


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> 65 and sunny here.  I have been working a lot were replacing a bunch of our old cedar transmission poles with new poles and insulators.  It has been a good job with a lot of extra firewood to get.  I built a new 110 switch pole and tore down the old one the other day.  The supervisor ended up with a big truck load of cedar to mill about 30 inch diameter.


I think our highest temp will be 55 with a low of 25 on Wednesday night, we'll put in a small load of firewood tomorrow and hopefully we can call it a year.


----------



## heavy hammer

these are the connections I have on my tractor in the spot where you have a work light spot.  Any idea what they are?


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm ready for spring and some warm temps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 243104
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the connections I have on my tractor in the spot where you have a work light spot.  Any idea what they are?


Not a clue what they can be used for.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was hoping maybe someone might know what they are for.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I was hoping maybe someone might know what they are for.


Where are they located?


----------



## thewoodlands

With some rain coming in, I decided to move some snow from an area I'll be felling some ash, hopefully mother nature gets rid of the rest so I can start cutting.

I also shaved some ice off the driveway where the water runs, after this rain we should be down to the crushed stone.

Before I did the above chit, I got the 36 inch bar cleaned up better so it's ready for some milling.

The first two pictures is the area I'll start cutting this week and the last two was a turkey we think a fox killed this morning which I moved deeper in the woods with the tractor.


----------



## heavy hammer

they are located right under and behind the right tail light fender.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> they are located right under and behind the right tail light fender.


Thanks, I'll give it a good look - over tomorrow.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> Hammy could you take a picture of the work light hook up, so I could see what it looks like?  I don't have the same configuration on my tractor wiring diagram but I do have some wires is the same spot with some kind of connectors in spot E just like your tractor is saying



A picture might just cause more confusion. I don’t do the cleanest wiring job. I will try to draw a diagram tomorrow and get a pic of it posted. It will make it pretty easy to inderstand


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 243104
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the connections I have on my tractor in the spot where you have a work light spot.  Any idea what they are?



I am pretty sure those are the exact same ones I used. If you are looking at the back of the tractor mine were on the right by the tail light. That should be them. Did you find the wiring diagram like I posted?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 243104
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the connections I have on my tractor in the spot where you have a work light spot.  Any idea what they are?


I took a good look tonight and I didn't see anything like that on the 4540 but the sander is still on so when that comes off, I can get closer to the back for a better look.

When I took the rhino in for its annual grease,oil and filter change the back has been empty but tonight I finally loaded it back up with most of the stuff I use for cutting.

I have a few things to do so hopefully Wednesday or Thursday I can start felling some ash.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> With some rain coming in, I decided to move some snow from an area I'll be felling some ash, hopefully mother nature gets rid of the rest so I can start cutting.
> 
> I also shaved some ice off the driveway where the water runs, after this rain we should be down to the crushed stone.
> 
> Before I did the above chit, I got the 36 inch bar cleaned up better so it's ready for some milling.
> 
> The first two pictures is the area I'll start cutting this week and the last two was a turkey we think a fox killed this morning which I moved deeper in the woods with the tractor.
> View attachment 243130



We had a pack of Coyotes out here the other night, my dogs were spooked.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We had a pack of Coyotes out here the other night, my dogs were spooked.


I haven't heard or seen the yotes lately but I'm sure they're around.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy my manual and wiring diagram looks exactly like yours except I don't have a E working Lamp fuse.  There is nothing in my manual about a wiring harness, or hookup for work lights.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> Hammy my manual and wiring diagram looks exactly like yours except I don't have a E working Lamp fuse.  There is nothing in my manual about a wiring harness, or hookup for work lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243183



There are only 2 7.5 amp fuses in the box. I would check that you have one at position 8 for the PTO/cruise control and see if you have a 7.5 fuse at position 4. If you do I think it would be reasonable to assume that it is for the worklight. A call to your dealer may shed some light on it as well.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> these are the connections I have on my tractor in the spot where you have a work light spot. Any idea what they are?


Grab a test light or low voltage meter and test the wires with both the lighting switch for the headlights on and off.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy the dealer was not able to shed any light on the subject, they didn't seem to know.  Kennyp2339 my next step was to test these connectors back there to see if power is there.  I think there is power there I just don't have test light.  My little brother is a mechanic we have talked about these connectors and I will figure something out.  If they don't have power I could always just run something directly off the battery with an in line fuse and a switch.  One way or another I'll get some work lights on it.


----------



## thewoodlands

The dead turkey in my post 615 that I brought back deeper into the woods was gone this morning, by the tracks that I saw the yote got it.


----------



## SpaceBus

It looked like the animal that found it first was interrupted.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It looked like the animal that found it first was interrupted.


Something ate the head of the turkey from the original kill, on a good not........the sun has finally appeared.


----------



## Hammy

kennyp2339 said:


> Grab a test light or low voltage meter and test the wires with both the lighting switch for the headlights on and off.



Mine is always on. I had to add my own switches. I think the lights they sell for these have a switch right on them. I have heard if others having them tied to the head lights.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have seen both setups on amazon.  The ones with the inline fuse and switch is a nice option plus the LED's have very little pull of the battery.


----------



## thewoodlands

Things will get wet real quick with all this rain, we'll see if this causes flooding where the camps/houses are just above the river elevation when it's running at a normal level.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> View attachment 243450
> 
> Things will get wet real quick with all this rain, we'll see if this causes flooding where the camps/houses are just above the river elevation when it's running at a normal level.


We are in for several days of rain, however I've come to realize Mainers have a loose definition of rain. Foggy mist is considered rain here.


----------



## heavy hammer

We started with temps in the high 50's this morning and no rain at 430, but it has been down hill from there.  I finally started a fire in the stoves again this morning with temps at 44 and rain at 10.  It has rained all day with temps slowly dropping.  The yard was dry not it is a swamp.  Tomorrow is going to be close to 60 so everything is going to start turning green.  I had the tractor out a little on Thursday, mowing season is right around the corner.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We are in for several days of rain, however I've come to realize Mainers have a loose definition of rain. Foggy mist is considered rain here.


These are the historic crest for the river across the road, we're at 7.6 feet with it expected to go over 8.3 if not higher. Some of the camps and houses that sit just above the elevation of the river might get wet.

*Historic Crests*
(1) 11.27 ft on 04/29/2011
(2) 9.80 ft on 05/11/1971
(3) 9.68 ft on 04/28/1993
(4) 9.22 ft on 01/19/1998
(5) 9.07 ft on 05/10/1972


----------



## heavy hammer

The river won't affect you will it thewoodlands?  With flooding.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The river won't affect you will it thewoodlands?  With flooding.


No, at the 11.27 ft, it did get a few houses across the road on the river and a bunch more along the river four miles north of here.

I've been following the graphs for the water depths here and south of us which ends up here, they keep raising the forecast for the water levels.


----------



## heavy hammer

Like I said in some earlier posts I hope this is not another wet year.  If it is it looks like I'll be mowing a lot with the tractor.  Just can make for a muddy mess here and there trying to do other projects.  I have two large trees right at the edge of my woods to remove this year a giant ash and equally large maple.  Some nice dry ground would be nice.  A muddy tractor and saw gets old.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Like I said in some earlier posts I hope this is not another wet year.  If it is it looks like I'll be mowing a lot with the tractor.  Just can make for a muddy mess here and there trying to do other projects.  I have two large trees right at the edge of my woods to remove this year a giant ash and equally large maple.  Some nice dry ground would be nice.  A muddy tractor and saw gets old.


This is normal for us so I'm thinking we'll dry up, I'm not sure how our summer will go but hopefully I can get down to the St. Lawrence River for a few walleye.

I'm thinking this rain with the warmer weather has gotten rid of the rest of the snow back where I'll grab more ash, I would like to cut about three cord which is ten face cord before June and then pick my days to cut in the summer.


----------



## SpaceBus

There's still snow in parts of the woods here and most of the ground is still frozen.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> There's still snow in parts of the woods here and most of the ground is still frozen.


When does the frost finally leave in your area?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> When does the frost finally leave in your area?


Most folks say it should be gone.by now. Everyone says this was a weird winter.


----------



## SpaceBus

It seems never ending.


----------



## thewoodlands

The braciole is in the oven cooking, hopefully it will taste good. We used pork that I pounded down thinner and then made a paste using bread crumbs,water,sweet basil,parsley,pepper,salt,cheese,garlic and prosciutto chopped up fine.

After applying the paste to the pork I rolled them up and the boss tied them, I browned them in a pan and the put some sauce in a bigger pan so we could finish the cooking in the oven,


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like Ottawa and Montreal are in for a long fight against mother nature. 
https://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/quebec-flood-watch-galipeau-bridge-closed-indefinitely


----------



## Hammy

Sorry it has taken me so long to get these pics together. Pretty crazy around here with flooding (not our place but friends and family), taxing to get the house put back together for my daughters 5th birthday and the birthday events. Oh yeah and lambing season went into overdrive and had 5 five birth in a 24 hour period.

The simple way to describe the wiring would be:
+ to the switch then to the + on the light
- wired right to the light.
To add more lights just split the + wire to them after the switch. If you want 2 switches just split the + then send each lead to the switch you want to use.

Does this make sense?

The flood waters are going down and life will slowly return to normal. Our house is back to normal so just some loose ends to tie up and build/install the vanity but that won’t be done a month or 2. I have some doors to build as well but that will be done over the summer like the vanity.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy what is your tractor model?  Those leads you ran your lights off look just like what I have behind the right tail light on my tractor.


----------



## Hammy

heavy hammer said:


> Hammy what is your tractor model?  Those leads you ran your lights off look just like what I have behind the right tail light on my tractor.



Yeah I would not be surprised if you don’t have the same 7.5 amp fuse in the same spot I have one. My tractor is 4010HST. I am pretty sure it’s just the older model of yours. All the specs and looks seem to be the same.


----------



## heavy hammer

Hammy here is what my fuse box has a 10 amp fuse for the work lights so those leads should be hot.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a few different appointments the last couple of days so they're over with, since it was in the low 70's today I washed the rhino and the wifes's car. Tomorrow I'll get the sander/spreader on the tractor washed off,dried and greased before I take it off, I'll also wash the tractor off.


----------



## thewoodlands

The sander/spread is all cleanup and it's ready for storage after I grease it, I'll also will take an inch off the pto shaft this week.

I did wash the tractor off in certain areas, I removed any grease with a Turtle Wax Bug & Tar remover. IIt seems like its been a good month since I've used the tractor so I checked the fluids, everything was good.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We are in for several days of rain, however I've come to realize Mainers have a loose definition of rain. Foggy mist is considered rain here.


We've received a chit load of rain overnight and today, the brook is up there pretty good. I saw that Rome New York had a tornado warning this afternoon.

We'll see how my footing is tomorrow on the backhill where I'm felling the ash, hopefully I can get another four on the ground. I did make my way over to the local stihl dealer for two chains for a 25 inch bar that I had for milling some smaller stuff, cutting with that should be nice.


----------



## heavy hammer

It seems like everyone is out cutting in between rain storms.  I have a lot of wood to move and grass to cut but same here thewoodlands it rained all day here with temps in the low 50's.  I even fired the stoves back up to take the chill out.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It seems like everyone is out cutting in between rain storms.  I have a lot of wood to move and grass to cut but same here thewoodlands it rained all day here with temps in the low 50's.  I even fired the stoves back up to take the chill out.


I think tomorrow night we'll burn the last of the pine we brought in over a week ago with some rounds of maple that had been covered for about three years for use in the outdoor fireplace.

I'm sure the people who get their would delivered each year will get it later this year because of all the rain.


----------



## heavy hammer

I used the tractor to mow and help the neighbor pull out a couple smaller pine trees I'll put some pics up later.  The sun is out going to be another warm day plenty of tractor stuff to do.


----------



## heavy hammer




----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I used the tractor to mow and help the neighbor pull out a couple smaller pine trees I'll put some pics up later.  The sun is out going to be another warm day plenty of tractor stuff to do.


We got some serious rain last night around 12 but today was a dry windy day so I sharpened a few more chains, I should be good for chains until winter.

Tomorrow I plan on getting another ash (pic 9076) out of the gully and maybe fell another cherry, getting rid of the cherry will open the gully up for more ash removal this fall, I also think cherry has some rot to it.


----------



## Hammy

Nice grapple @heavy hammer ! 

Looks like a nice ash find @thewoodlands. Wish I had some on my property but probably for the best as the EAB is getting into NB now.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hammy said:


> Nice grapple @heavy hammer !
> 
> Looks like a nice ash find @thewoodlands. Wish I had some on my property but probably for the best as the EAB is getting into NB now.


That's where most of them are so I'll take care of what I have on the ground (10.5 trees this year) hopefully by next weekend, I'll be stacking.

I have two face cord from last year stacked with close to another two in a pile and all the stuff from this year, hopefully we get 8 - 9 face cord from all the ash. We'll start on more ash this fall.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thanks Hammy I love the grapple a very useful attachment as you can see.  I almost never use the bucket anymore.


----------



## thewoodlands

All the nuts & bolts on the backhoe frame on the tractor were pretty snug except for one that needed snugging up, the tractor is ready for the backhoe. I'll need to move some bags of sand before I put the backhoe on.


----------



## heavy hammer

Now its ready for summer work.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm still waiting for my BH...


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Now its ready for summer work.


I never had much luck getting the hoe on when it was stored outside on sand so I'm hoping this year with it on cement it will be much easier. Last year the guy who works on the tractors at the Mahindra dealer came over to help after I went 0-5 trying to get it on, it took him another 45 minutes before he got the hoe on. He was telling me the combination of the hoe sinking in along with the back of the tractor doing the same made it the worst place for the hoe to be (my fault) if I had to do it over again, I would've bought a chipper with grapple instead of the hoe.

I did have some three inch thick pine boards under the stabilizers and the bucket last year but that didn't help much.


----------



## heavy hammer

A friend of mine dropped of a dump load of ash today from a job he is doing right down the road I'll get some pics when I'm it.  The wood keeps coming in.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took the 028 Wood Boss to the pine we felled a few days ago, I split some and the last two pics we'll get some boards out of. The branches will be brought to the wood dump since that is a main trail which we want opened up quick.


----------



## SpaceBus

Those are some good sized logs! What's your smallest size for the mill? I'm debating over keeping any of the logs I have set aside since it will be a while until I clear space for the mill.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Those are some good sized logs! What's your smallest size for the mill? I'm debating over keeping any of the logs I have set aside since it will be a while until I clear space for the mill.


I have an Alaskan Chainsaw Mill with a 36 inch bar with 15 foot of rails, it has been about three years since I milled anything so the chains are getting a nice soaking in some WD 40. 

I'm not sure what the smallest log is that I've milled but most of my milling was done on some nice size Hemlocks.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Those are some good sized logs! What's your smallest size for the mill? I'm debating over keeping any of the logs I have set aside since it will be a while until I clear space for the mill.


Here are some of the pics from what I posted many years ago,
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/logs-for-milling.112393/#post-1496807


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> A friend of mine dropped of a dump load of ash today from a job he is doing right down the road I'll get some pics when I'm it.  The wood keeps coming in.


Does that friend deliver to New York?


----------



## heavy hammer

I don't think he will go that far I lucked out a friend of mine his parents had their property cleared of all their dead ash probably 100+ trees.
Then another buddy of mine who is an excavator got the job of completely redoing their yard and making it look nice stump removal etc.  I ended up with two dump loads so far and he has removed five others to other places.  Plus I ended up taking 10 pickup loads out before he started.  I'll try and get some pics tomorrow but I was moving wood last night till 10 to get it all off the driveway since rain was heading our way and today I knew I would be working on my bathroom.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I don't think he will go that far I lucked out a friend of mine his parents had their property cleared of all their dead ash probably 100+ trees.
> Then another buddy of mine who is an excavator got the job of completely redoing their yard and making it look nice stump removal etc.  I ended up with two dump loads so far and he has removed five others to other places.  Plus I ended up taking 10 pickup loads out before he started.  I'll try and get some pics tomorrow but I was moving wood last night till 10 to get it all off the driveway since rain was heading our way and today I knew I would be working on my bathroom.


It sounds like your wood inventory is great.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have about 3 years worth.  I just need to move some before I can start cutting and stacking more.  I just need the yard to dry out a little for that.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I have about 3 years worth.  I just need to move some before I can start cutting and stacking more.  I just need the yard to dry out a little for that.


We have about 3.5 up but with all the ash we'll be back over 4 years and then the fall ash we plan taking down should put us around 5.

It's still wet here with more rain at the moment, I did get back in on our bigger lot and the trails are real good for the amount of rain we received. The deer were looking at me like they wanted to say, where in the heck have you been and they looked like they're in good shape.


----------



## heavy hammer

The more years ahead the better thewoodlands.  I can't seem to get more than a day or two before it rains again.  I have a few trees to take down some big ash as well.  I'm hoping for a couple dry days so I can move this coming years wood up close to the house.  I have a area for about 4-5 cords fifty feet from the house.  Once that is restocked I plan on filling the stacks back  up with the log piles I have.  A few days of cutting, splitting and stacking I can get a lot of wood processed and drying for the coming years.  I think once everything is processed I should have close to five years ahead.  But like others have stated winters might not be real cold but they just never seem to end I burned from Mid Oct. till end of May and I would have had a fire these last couple nights if the stoves weren't cleaned.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The more years ahead the better thewoodlands.  I can't seem to get more than a day or two before it rains again.  I have a few trees to take down some big ash as well.  I'm hoping for a couple dry days so I can move this coming years wood up close to the house.  I have a area for about 4-5 cords fifty feet from the house.  Once that is restocked I plan on filling the stacks back  up with the log piles I have.  A few days of cutting, splitting and stacking I can get a lot of wood processed and drying for the coming years.  I think once everything is processed I should have close to five years ahead.  But like others have stated winters might not be real cold but they just never seem to end I burned from Mid Oct. till end of May and I would have had a fire these last couple nights if the stoves weren't cleaned.


Hopefully summer arrives later this week if the forecast is correct, a bad spring really shortens our summer here in northern New York unless we get a nice month of October.

We usually start burning in the middle of Sept. and this year we had a fire at the end of May, I almost went and got a few bags of pellets but I refuse to burn anything in the stoves in June. We either burn the propane fireplace or the furnace for about seven minutes in the morning an night if needed,


----------



## heavy hammer

I agree thewoodlands I'm ready for some summer weather.  As bad as it is to think about it burn season is not that far away.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I agree thewoodlands I'm ready for some summer weather.  As bad as it is to think about it burn season is not that far away.


It looks like the warmer weather starts tomorrow for about five days with the temps between 70-80.

Hopefully we have a very nice fall but yes, it's around the corner.


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided since the radar said it wouldn't rain until 6:45 I would get two loads of chips on a low spot on a trail, when I started off with the first load mother nature let the rains come so I did the two loads and I'll finish it tomorrow.

Picture 9222 is the first load, 9223 is the first load heading back on the trail,9225 is the low spot I'm filling in and the rest are the second load.


----------



## SpaceBus

Looks good! Wood chips really make a difference to a trail.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Looks good! Wood chips really make a difference to a trail.


They make a huge difference, an area I did a few years back that would get washed out hasn't had any damage this year with all the rains we received. I should be getting more so I'll get a chit load out of that area so they can dump more.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> They make a huge difference, an area I did a few years back that would get washed out hasn't had any damage this year with all the rains we received. I should be getting more so I'll get a chit load out of that area so they can dump more.


They pack down great. I kept a muddy area from totally becoming a hole.


----------



## thewoodlands

Counting the loads I moved last night (2) and 6 today, the first load is almost gone with a smaller load behind the first.

The camera got wet yesterday when I did the two loads so todays pics are cloudy but here are a few from the work done today.

Pic 9232 was the first load today. I'll have to run over these chips with the rhino to pack them down because the tractor will just push the chips to the side when you go over it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the pallet forks on the 4540 to load our utility trailer with pine branches which we took to the town wood dump, I didn't have the batteries charged for that camera so I don't have pics.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved around 11 or 12 loads of chips to what was a low area in the trail, this should make this part of the trail much better when it's wet or just when going for a ride.


----------



## thewoodlands

We hit 80 again today but the clouds moved in so it wasn't that bad. I took two loads (one pictured) to the wood dump in the utility trailer

After I came back from the wood dump, I put five gallons of diesel in the 4540 and took three loads of chips to the trail I've been working on. I also moved a nice size pine log out of the area we felled it, hopefully by the end of the day Friday, that area will be ready for me to stack the ash.

Picture 9303 are some of the pine branches for the first load and 9304 is the trailer loaded up before we strapped everything down for the run to the wood dump.


----------



## Sawset

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like the warmer weather starts tomorrow for about five days with the temps between 70-80.
> 
> Hopefully we have a very nice fall but yes, it's around the corner.


Wait and see, 70-80 means it will be cloudy, 50s, and squeak up to 72 for about 10 minutes at 2 in the afternoon, then right back to a cool drizzle.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sawset said:


> Wait and see, 70-80 means it will be cloudy, 50s, and squeak up to 72 for about 10 minutes at 2 in the afternoon, then right back to a cool drizzle.


They've been spot on with the warmer temps but some of the rainfall amounts have been off.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took another three loads of pine branches to the town wood dump today in our utility trailer, I used the 4540 with the pallet forks to load the trailer. I'm hoping buy the end of July all the branches from our pine clearing last year are gone.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's getting pretty dark out with a storm moving in, possible gust of 60 mph, lets hope it doesn't hit us.


----------



## heavy hammer

I worked storm most of the day around here I had to leave after 10 hours for my little girls 6th birthday party.  Storms kept popping up here and there with the heat.  Hope all is good up in your area thewoodlands.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I worked storm most of the day around here I had to leave after 10 hours for my little girls 6th birthday party.  Storms kept popping up here and there with the heat.  Hope all is good up in your area thewoodlands.


We had some severe storm warnings last night but all we received was heavy rain with a light show, today it was heavy rain with it turning nice around six tonight.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up putting an hour or two on the tractor moving wood yesterday.  Last weekend I greased everything on the tractor and grapple.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the branches I loaded up last night, we took a total of four to the wood dump today. Since the branches were under a bunch of pines, I was out of the sun when loading but at the wood dump we were in full sun, the A/C in the truck was a blessing.

Our goal is to have all the branches in that area gone by the end of July, the wife was a big help today.

I think tomorrow morning I'll do another oil change (did one before spring) on the ole MTD 20 ton and then find some shade and split some wood.

Have a happy 4th of July and stay safe. We were coming back from the wood dump when we saw the ambulances coming from a distance behind us so we pulled over, there must be an accident south of here.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did one load of pine branches but you could hear thunder off to the north so I dropped the trailer when I got home and then put the tractor away, that's when mother nature turned the water on.

It's 79 degrees out with the humidity at 82% and the dewpoint at 73%.


----------



## heavy hammer

It looked like rain all day but I was able to get all the mowing done and moved some more wood.  I have some pics of the wood pile I'll post tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about the rain and humidity Thewoodlands.  At least you didn't get caught out in it.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It looked like rain all day but I was able to get all the mowing done and moved some more wood.  I have some pics of the wood pile I'll post tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about the rain and humidity Thewoodlands.  At least you didn't get caught out in it.


Hopefully it stays nice out so we can get another eight loads done (4 per day) the next two times we go, I'll get a picture tomorrow of the area we're taking the branches from.

I have some stacking to do too, I'm hoping for two face cord out of the wood that I split the last week including the wood I split today. I'm pretty sure I have another two face cord of ash that needs stacking too.

My fall work will consist of felling some nice ash before the EAB gets here so that should give us another 10-12 face cord which will fill up all our stacking areas, if I get that all done, that should put us close to six years ahead.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have just about all my wood stacked off the ground on cross arms or some kind of wood or block.  I have one pile to cut and stack then everything I have is good to go for when I have a chance to cut and stack to replace wood used.


----------



## heavy hammer

Here are some stacks of the locust logs I have to cut but as I said earlier now all my stuff is off the ground.  I spent about four or five hours yesterday re stacking and splitting some old locust rounds I have had for a few years and opened up my tractor path for future wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

That's some nice firewood @heavy hammer , nice work.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took 5 or 6 loads of pine branches to the town wood dump, what's left is in the picture. It was 87 when I came in today but the temp is starting to drop.


----------



## thewoodlands

North of us is getting hit pretty good with what seems like high winds and lightning, they have lines down with a bunch of trees on power lines. The storms have been staying west of us heading north so far.

Certain areas north of us have received two inches of rain real quick with another 1-2 coming in, they have a flood warning on.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have been having storms as well here just west and south of us I figure it's just a matter of time till we get ours.  It is supposed to heat back up the coming week so we will see what storms we get.  I haven't worked a summer storm yet this year so we will see.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We have been having storms as well here just west and south of us I figure it's just a matter of time till we get ours.  It is supposed to heat back up the coming week so we will see what storms we get.  I haven't worked a summer storm yet this year so we will see.


I was just talking with the wife about possible storms this week with all the hot weather. I'll start working early in the morning this week and stop around 12 or 1, the work should include stacking and bucking up some pine logs which should open up one of our trails again.


----------



## heavy hammer

After I made that comment, I have been working storm here and even some out of town.  I'm hoping to move some wood with the tractor this weekend to finish my stacks close to the house and I have been processing wood here and there.  I need to bring down this big ash and dying maple on the edge of my woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> After I made that comment, I have been working storm here and even some out of town.  I'm hoping to move some wood with the tractor this weekend to finish my stacks close to the house and I have been processing wood here and there.  I need to bring down this big ash and dying maple on the edge of my woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245967


Nice work heavy hammer, we finally received some rain that we needed but the storms with some high winds started up east of us.
https://www.adirondackdailyenterpri...ing-power-outages-lightning-strikes-wildfire/


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I started cleaning up a new area where we'll pile a bunch of the pine we have and also make some trails for the rhino,tractor and for walking.

Picture 9466 is from the only entrance looking at the dead pine, there was plenty of rotten pine down so that went on the second run to the wood dump and boy, did mother nature dump on me.

Hopefully before the end of this coming week, I have a whole bunch of pine in there.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a pine that lost its top a few years ago so I felled it and then split the chit. I moved some limbs with the 4540 so I changed to the bucket and moved some pine to the area I cleared the other day.

The 310 is still giving me problems so I grabbed the 028 WB, it was running nice and throwing some nice chips so I guess I'll use it more often.

Pictures 9483 & 84 are the two fawns we have hanging around, they've been putting on a show running the trails around the house.

We had 46 this morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved the rest of the split pine to the area I'm piling it up since we already have two years worth stacked for the shoulder season. Once we burn four face cord of this years shoulder season pine, I hope to stack another four from this pile before we get snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

I bucked up some dead pine and then split it smaller to burn in the outside fireplace with some other firewood. After splitting the pine I dug up one stump with the backhoe on the 4540.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had some rain on Tuesday night and most of the day Wednesday, I burned up some splits in the fireplace that had been in a pile for a few years. I did have some dry dead pine that was used to get everything going, I burned up about three or four bucket loads that I moved with the 4540.


----------



## SpaceBus

It's getting close to burning season here. Do you do anything special to prep your tractor for winter?


----------



## heavy hammer

A friend of mine had some locust branches fall from a past storm.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just a little wood turned into three big truck loads.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It's getting close to burning season here. Do you do anything special to prep your tractor for winter?


Once the temps stay colder, I'll have a battery maintainer on it. I usually have 15 gallons of diesel on hand but with the winter blends coming to the gas stations in this area around the end of October, I'll start having five gallons on hand so I don't get caught with a bunch of summer blend diesel in the tractor.

I'll start treating the diesel with what I use for the winter, I think it's called Mahindra Arctic Blast.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 247015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had some locust branches fall from a past storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247016
> View attachment 247017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little wood turned into three big truck loads.


Looks like you have some very nice firewood. I'm still working on felling some smaller pine, the rounds will become pit firewood and I took three trailer loads of branches to the wood dump today.

The area I'm working will be another area to put snow that usually was on the side of the driveway.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands with tomorrow being Sept 1 cooler temps, snow and burning is not to far away.  I'm dropping a very large ash tomorrow on the edge of my woods.  I'll try and get some pics.  Summer is about over which I hate say.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands with tomorrow being Sept 1 cooler temps, snow and burning is not to far away.  I'm dropping a very large ash tomorrow on the edge of my woods.  I'll try and get some pics.  Summer is about over which I hate say.


Nothing wrong with Ash. I've been working on clearing three plow areas, two that are new. 

Once we lose the leaves off the trees, more Ash will becoming down here too. I'm hoping to get another ten face cord c/s/s before the snow gets deep.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up taking down a maple that was in front of the ash as well.  I didn't get any pics but I'll get some of the rounds.  My father and brother were over to help me drop them and clean up the 660 had a new chain on it so my father was pretty happy to run it while I used the tractor to move brush and move rounds.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I ended up taking down a maple that was in front of the ash as well.  I didn't get any pics but I'll get some of the rounds.  My father and brother were over to help me drop them and clean up the 660 had a new chain on it so my father was pretty happy to run it while I used the tractor to move brush and move rounds.


Sounds good, I've been running the old 028 Wood Boss that my neighbor sold me years back, I've on;y been cutting pine and some maples but it's a nice little saw.


----------



## heavy hammer

Here are the rounds stacked from those trees and then split.  Copper kept me company.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is one of the two areas that I cleared of some pine so we had more room for snow near the bend of our driveway. I used the 4540 with the forks to load the utility trailer to take two loads of branches and dead pine to the wood dump, hopefully by next Sunday, this area will be much cleaner.


----------



## SpaceBus

Your leaves are still so green!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Your leaves are still so green!


Not on our bigger trees, we went for another leaf peeping ride and the colors are really nice.


----------



## heavy hammer

It's funny here some trees have almost all their leaves off and some still have green leaves.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today after cleaning out the back of the rhino and cleaning pitch and gunk off of two saws, I cleaned off the zerks and greased the tractor and the backhoe. This week I'll hook the plow up and make sure that is working and I'll grease that.

I checked all the fluid levels before the last time I used the tractor but will check them again before the next use which I do regularly.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took the backhoe off the 4540 today, it's all set for the sander if we need it.


----------



## heavy hammer

I brought mine out the other day for a quick spin since it seems like it has been forever since I used it.  I'm ready for some cold to freeze it up a little and start cutting into my log piles.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I brought mine out the other day for a quick spin since it seems like it has been forever since I used it.  I'm ready for some cold to freeze it up a little and start cutting into my log piles.


It's wet and sloppy here too, just the rhino on the trails will cause some damage once the snow goes.


----------



## thewoodlands

While I was scraping down the driveway with the 4540, I heard this big azz noise so I thought something was wrong with the tractor but it was a plane (F16 I think) that was treetop high, glad it was ours.

It looked like the attached picture.


----------



## jatoxico

Damn impressive when you see one in the wild.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Damn impressive when you see one in the wild.


They've rattled the windows a few times but like I said, they're ours so no problem.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received another four inches of snow overnight on top of the three we received yesterday so I plowed three driveways.


----------



## thewoodlands

We might get 0.75 inches of rain at the beginning of next week so I pushed back some snow off the driveway and plowed some areas I never did yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's nice not having all the snow packed in at the corner of the driveway, this is one of the areas I cleared this summer & fall for snow storage.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the 4540 today to move some old ashes in two garbage cans off the side of the driveway and then plowed that part so the driveway is wider.

I also moved the plow for the rhino inside the garage with the forks on the 4540, if for some reason I'm sick or gone then the wife can plow the driveway with that if she doesn't want  to use the tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

Do you guys already have persistent snow? All of ours melted and I don't think we will get too much from this current system.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you guys already have persistent snow? All of ours melted and I don't think we will get too much from this current system.


We have about 4 inches of the white stuff on the ground and it's snowing again today. Late tomorrow sounds like a chitty day with some snow and 30-40 mph winds, the heaviest snow this year has been staying south of us.

Even though the snowmobile trails are open, we still don't have enough snow for a nice ride but people will be out on their sleds.


----------



## SpaceBus

We had two warm rainy weather systems within the last two weeks so all the snow melted here. I'm hoping today we get some nice snow and the ground freezes. I'm ready to skid some logs.


----------



## heavy hammer

Winter can't make up it's mind here either.  We could see up to 6 inches of snow in the next day or so, but by Sat temps are in the 40's and warmer temps next week.  I'm ready for things to freeze over.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We had two warm rainy weather systems within the last two weeks so all the snow melted here. I'm hoping today we get some nice snow and the ground freezes. I'm ready to skid some logs.


We could get another 3-5 inches of snow tomorrow and then we'll have our coldest temps of the year for about three days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Winter can't make up it's mind here either.  We could see up to 6 inches of snow in the next day or so, but by Sat temps are in the 40's and warmer temps next week.  I'm ready for things to freeze over.


Your post made me look at the long range forecast, after this three day cold snap I just might have a chance at felling a few ash.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm sick of these little storms that dump about 6 inches of snow and cold temps for 2 to 3 days then right back to 40's and rain.   I  hope winter figures it out soon.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm sick of these little storms that dump about 6 inches of snow and cold temps for 2 to 3 days then right back to 40's and rain.   I  hope winter figures it out soon.


For us last winter lasted too long so if the deep freeze holds off some, I won't complain.

It does seem that it's the new norm, snow,cold and then the rain with warmer temps.


----------



## heavy hammer

I do agree it seems that is how winters go anymore.  I'm sure winter will show up eventually.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did two driveways down the road and then ours, they say the  wind will get here later this afternoon.


----------



## thewoodlands

I scraped down the driveway and plowed certain areas in the woods with the 4540, I'm hoping with the warmer weather that the driveway will get down to the gravel.


----------



## thewoodlands

I scraped down the driveway with the 4540 since the rain softened up the ice, hopefully the spots on the driveway that have ice will be gone by the end of the weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands

I plowed three driveways today with the 4540, so far we haven't had much snow so I haven't put many hours on the tractor this winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , @SpaceBus , I was back in the area we call the sandpit and the neighbor way across the road was plowing his driveway with a John Deere HST (not sure of the model number) but you could hear that squealing/whining like crazy, are all HST tractors that loud?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> @heavy hammer , @SpaceBus , I was back in the area we call the sandpit and the neighbor way across the road was plowing his driveway with a John Deere HST (not sure of the model number) but you could hear that squealing/whining like crazy, are all HST tractors that loud?


Mine is a bit louder than a standard, but gear meshing is also loud. The purist in me wanted to get a full manual or hydro assist since I learned on a full manual 70hp Ford. I have no regrets with the HST.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Mine is a bit louder than a standard, but gear meshing is also loud. The purist in me wanted to get a full manual or hydro assist since I learned on a full manual 70hp Ford. I have no regrets with the HST.


Is there any difference in the noise level in the winter compared to the summer?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Is there any difference in the noise level in the winter compared to the summer?


Not that I have noticed. Your neighbor might need a HST hydraulic fluid change. My manual recommends a change every two years or so many hours.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Not that I have noticed. Your neighbor might need a HST hydraulic fluid change. My manual recommends a change every two years or so many hours.


I'm not 100 percent sure but I think he told me he had that done this fall. I think he should let it warm up more but that's just my opinion.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I'm not 100 percent sure but I think he told me he had that done this fall. I think he should let it warm up more but that's just my opinion.


Yes, this is also a good idea. My HST pedals have lots of resistance at startup. Much like a cold manual doesn't like to shift.


----------



## SpaceBus

Well I started up the Kioti and put the blower and bucket on. I could barely hear the HST.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received a good three plus inches of snow so I plowed our neighbor's driveways and then came back and did ours, I pushed some banks back so the water can run off the driveway when we get the rain, I also plowed down into the woods for the same reason.

One neighbor I plow for brought us some fresh bread, she came down on her four wheeler.


----------



## heavy hammer

Your neighbors tractor has it always been loud.  I wonder if the pump might have something up with it?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Your neighbors tractor has it always been loud.  I wonder if the pump might have something up with it?


The times I've heard it, yes.....very loud. One of those times the crazy azz was trying to lift this huge rock with the forks, the tractor was screaming.

He bought his first J.D. before we bought the 4540, he's on his second J.D. because of some issues with the first. I don't think it's a J.D. problem,


----------



## heavy hammer

Do it only make noise when moving or is it loud when just sitting?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Do it only make noise when moving or is it loud when just sitting?


The other day it was moving when it was whining and the only time I've heard it when it was still he tried lifting that rock that a huge front end loader brought down to his property.

He uses it for logging but his land for that is 20 miles south of here, so I've never heard it much in the summer or fall.


----------



## thewoodlands

With 1-2 inches of rain coming in with the warmer temps, I finished up plowing two more areas so the water will drain from the lowside of the house down to the northside in the woods.

I also pushed more snowbanks off the sides of the driveway so hopefully the water runs off the center of the driveway to the sides and into the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since they say we have ice coming in later Saturday night, I greased the tractor,plow,sander and the pto shaft which we'll put on tomorrow.

The fluids should be good but I'll check that tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received a good six inches of snow overnight so I did the three driveways I usually do.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 7 plus inches of the fluffy white stuff last night so I just came in from plowing the three driveways along with some trails in our woods.

Our driveway and one of the other two I plow, I pushed back the banks so we would have plenty of room when we get hit with the next snow.


----------



## jatoxico

You're starting to accumulate some snow I guess? Looks like fun playing with the toy. We got 3 heavy inches but its mostly melting off today with temps in the 40's. Supposed to get cold so what don't melt is gonna be there for a bit. I cleared my driveway, The neighbors are trusting in Mother Nature but I don't her or the weather man.


----------



## sloeffle

My tractor has a CVT and it is definitely noisier than a gear driven tractor.  I put a heater on transmission case to help warm the fluid up in the winter. Yanmar makes a transmission heater, I’ll probably put it in next time I change my fluid.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> You're starting to accumulate some snow I guess? Looks like fun playing with the toy. We got 3 heavy inches but its mostly melting off today with temps in the 40's. Supposed to get cold so what don't melt is gonna be there for a bit. I cleared my driveway, The neighbors are trusting in Mother Nature but I don't her or the weather man.


Early on in the winter I'll actually pack the snow down on our gravel driveway but if we have warmer weather which will cause  the snow to melt, I'll scrape it down so it isn't all ice when it freezes again.

Attached are a few pictures of the plowing I did today.


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , we might be looking to trade in our 4540 for an HST (2638) what model is your shuttle shift and how often do you have to shift.

There's nothing wrong with the 4540 but I'm thinking it would be much easier on the wife if she ever needed to drive it.


----------



## SpaceBus

I really wanted the hydraulic shuttle shift but I'm glad I didn't get one. The HST is really nice, especially for dealing with snow. For years I've been a manual transmission purist, my 22' long diesel Dually is a six speed. There are no regrets on going HST. The only thing I wish for is ground speed cruise control, but I don't think such a device exists for Kioti tractors with the HST. I'm not doing any field/tilling work so it's not a big deal if I don't perfectly maintain a specific speed.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I really wanted the hydraulic shuttle shift but I'm glad I didn't get one. The HST is really nice, especially for dealing with snow. For years I've been a manual transmission purist, my 22' long diesel Dually is a six speed. There are no regrets on going HST. The only thing I wish for is ground speed cruise control, but I don't think such a device exists for Kioti tractors with the HST. I'm not doing any field/tilling work so it's not a big deal if I don't perfectly maintain a specific speed.


We'll see if the dealer has a 2638 in and if they do, maybe we can take a drive over for a test drive.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put the sander on the 4540 today, just after we did that it started to rain,sleet and then back to rain but stopped when I was putting the tractor in the garage.

Tomorrow morning I'll load it up with sand and do the driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday was all rain so this morning I scraped the slush off of the driveway and sanded it with the sander on the back of the tractor.

I used 300 pounds of sand today.


----------



## thewoodlands

On Tuesday morning we woke up to freezing drizzle with some snow mixed in, today that was cleared of the driveway with the 4540.


----------



## thewoodlands

We hit 34 today so I took the 4540 and pushed the top of the banks back further so we'll have even more room for the snow in February and March.


----------



## thewoodlands

We only received an inch of snow overnight so since I didn't need to plow, I did a fluid check and greased the plow & tractor. It looks like if I do any plowing, it will be at tonight or tomorrow.

NOAA is still calling for 17 inches of snow from this event for our area.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm not sure how much snow we received but I did the 2 driveways I usually do plus ours , I guess we have some ice coming in tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

I cleaned up the trails around the house with the 4540 and finished plowing some areas that I hadn't done but before that I used the snowblower on some areas that are off limits to the tractor which created a few more waling trails.


----------



## SpaceBus

We got a few inches of snow a few days ago immediately followed by rain. The gravel roads and lots that got plowed seem to be in even worse.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We got a few inches of snow a few days ago immediately followed by rain. The gravel roads and lots that got plowed seem to be in even worse.


We received some snow overnight but it's rain this morning, I'm glad it snowed before the rain because the driveway actually has good traction.


----------



## thewoodlands

With colder weather coming in tomorrow night for a day an a half, I decided that some trails that I hadn't done since the last snow would get plowed...done. I also cut some snowbanks back and pushed the snow down in the woods which will give us plenty of room off the driveway if we get hit again with a good amount of snow again.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some snow with the plow out of the front yard down in the woods in behind the new garage, I'll move more once the cold moves out of our area. 

Pics 0036 & 0037 is the new area I cleaned up this fall for snow storage, it makes a big difference having the snow there instead of packed in at the end of our driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

I scraped down the driveway with the plow on the tractor and then plowed a trail to our stacks of @Piney we have left for the shoulder season, two face of white pine for this spring. We burned just under four face cord of pine in the fall.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have the 2540 shuttle shift I love it.  That 2638 HST is a nice tractor I almost had my dad convinced to get it.  He wanted to buy mine and me get a new one but I said if there is a new tractor being purchased it is going to be yours.  Plus I have mine setup the way I want it.  For mowing and doing the thing he needs the HST would be great.  I sometimes wish I had one for when mowing the yard instead of having to shift from forward to reverse you just have that pedal with that HST.  You loose a couple HP in the PTO but not enough that you would ever notice.  If you were pulling plows all day in the field or moving big heavy materials all day every day you may want more of a gear driven transmission.  I have a buddy who has a 50 Hp Kubota that he uses as a farm tractor making round bales etc and his is a HST and he loves it.  Thewoodlands let me know what you decide, but I like that 2638!


----------



## thewoodlands

@heavy hammer , unless something changes my mind we'll keep the 4540 and not take a big loss on the tractor. I told the wife if I die, either get married to a guy who doesn't care about being in the elements when plowing or buy something different.


----------



## thewoodlands

I think the last day I used the tractor was on Feb. 15 so I started it up today so I could move some snowbanks and plow three trails that I hadn't kept plowed.


----------



## heavy hammer

I pulled mine out today to get the fluids moving and take the girls for a quick spin.  My fuel gauge is not working correctly when the tractor is off it is in the 3/4 full position and when running in is over top of the temp gauge, and that gauge won't go up with that needle sitting on it.  The fuel tank is full, I messed with the fuses, but I'll call the dealer tomorrow to see what they say.  Other than that it was a good weekend filled the garage back up split kindling and ran the dogs.  The younger lab had a good weekend ran him for a couple hours yesterday and today.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I pulled mine out today to get the fluids moving and take the girls for a quick spin.  My fuel gauge is not working correctly when the tractor is off it is in the 3/4 full position and when running in is over top of the temp gauge, and that gauge won't go up with that needle sitting on it.  The fuel tank is full, I messed with the fuses, but I'll call the dealer tomorrow to see what they say.  Other than that it was a good weekend filled the garage back up split kindling and ran the dogs.  The younger lab had a good weekend ran him for a couple hours yesterday and today.


How long has the fuel gauge stuff been going on?


----------



## heavy hammer

I just noticed it today it is the first time I had the tractor out in a while.  The tact and the temp gauge work just the fuel gauge is about 90 degrees off.


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided this afternoon that I would move more slush and water down to the woods behind the garage, even though we have more snow coming in we're ready for any thaws or rains once March hits.

I'll fill the 4540 with diesel tomorrow and then put the sander on which will have use ready for the storm coming in.

The pics are of the three different areas that I moved the slush and snow to.


----------



## heavy hammer

They picked up the tractor yesterday afternoon so we shall see what the problem is.  I cleaned the stove pipe coming from the basement stove up to the thimble through the block wall.  Not bad but since the stove was cold I figured clean it out.  I'm hoping to get on the roof to check out the chimney and maybe give it a quick sweep depends on how much snow we get.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> They picked up the tractor yesterday afternoon so we shall see what the problem is.  I cleaned the stove pipe coming from the basement stove up to the thimble through the block wall.  Not bad but since the stove was cold I figured clean it out.  I'm hoping to get on the roof to check out the chimney and maybe give it a quick sweep depends on how much snow we get.


I hope it's something simple @heavy hammer .


----------



## heavy hammer

It ended up that just the small metal rod that holds the needle got messed up.  The dealer mechanic has seen it before from snow getting on the dash and someone hitting it to brush it off as he explained.  My brother has a 3 year old son who loves climbing on the tractor and he is always pushing the buttons and touching stuff and hitting things plus my two girls playing on it.  Just have to be more watchful.  Plus the mechanic told me how to fix it about a dozen screws to remove the dash.  I'm glad it wasn't a sending unit or something real expensive, but I don't know the bill yet but I'm hoping it was not to bad.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It ended up that just the small metal rod that holds the needle got messed up.  The dealer mechanic has seen it before from snow getting on the dash and someone hitting it to brush it off as he explained.  My brother has a 3 year old son who loves climbing on the tractor and he is always pushing the buttons and touching stuff and hitting things plus my two girls playing on it.  Just have to be more watchful.  Plus the mechanic told me how to fix it about a dozen screws to remove the dash.  I'm glad it wasn't a sending unit or something real expensive, but I don't know the bill yet but I'm hoping it was not to bad.


I'm glad it was something simple. We have some rain tonight turning to snow so I put the sander on the tractor, once I'm done plowing tomorrow I'll sand the driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm thinking we received around 7 plus inches of the wet heavy snow with water from the rain underneath so I plowed twice.


----------



## heavy hammer

We ended up with around 4-5 so far.  They keep calling for snow till Sat pm.  Then 50 on Sunday.  More mud.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We ended up with around 4-5 so far.  They keep calling for snow till Sat pm.  Then 50 on Sunday.  More mud.


It's about the same weather coming our way, we'll have a mess around here too.


----------



## sloeffle

heavy hammer said:


> We ended up with around 4-5 so far.  They keep calling for snow till Sat pm.  Then 50 on Sunday.  More mud.


Life in the snow belt. I grew up north of Akron. I'm about 100 miles south of you now and it is a night and day difference.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have been in the snow belt my whole life.  The weather channel makes a big deal any time there is snow.  If we get 3-6 inches they make such a big thing of it any more.  I just thought that was winter.  When you start talking about 12 inches or more in a day that is a little more significant, but it is winter in northeast Ohio we are going to get snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received  another six inches of snow overnight so after going to town so we could pick a few things up, I plowed two driveways and started moving some snow out of certain areas around the house.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we have warmer weather coming in with a possible 0.25 of rain, I took the snowblower and removed some snow close to the house. After I was done with the snowblower, I took the 4540 and took a chit load of snow off the northside of the house which would drain toward the new garage but away from it.


----------



## heavy hammer

No tractor work this weekend to busy and then yesterday everything was mud.  I just carried wood and ran the dogs.  At least I'm getting plenty of exercise carrying wood all winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

It stopped raining earlier today so I used the 4540 to scrape some slush off the ice on the driveway, I had done that for about five minutes and mother nature opened up the faucet again but I finished the job and then came in by the fire.

They're calling for 0.44 inches of rain so the driveway will be all ice tomorrow.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had rain all day today and more for tomorrow.  At least the temps are not bad.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We had rain all day today and more for tomorrow.  At least the temps are not bad.


We're at 38.8 tonight, I'm not sure if it's still raining but most likely I'll sand the driveway tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SpaceBus

I woke up to 40df outside this morning at 0500, it was 34 when we went to bed at 2100.


----------



## thewoodlands

Things were a bit icy this morning after all the rain, I used 10 bags of tube sand with the sander (Sundown 180) on the back of the tractor.

The first picture is before and the last two are after.


----------



## heavy hammer

It has been in the 40's here almost all the snow is gone but a lot of rain.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I took the Stihl trimmer/weedeater and did the area where I bucked up some White Pine, after I was done the Mahindra 4540 was used to move the rounds where I'll split them.

The 4540 is dusty with a nice coat of pollen so it's time for a quick rinse and wash.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have been putting a few hours on mine here and there mowing and moving wood now and again.  I want to take a weekend to really get into my wood log piles but I have been busy with work and with everything going on this year I don't know about using my vacation yet.  I might have to save it for this fall and winter since my wife's work a hospital is not allowing any vacation time after Sept. as of right now.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I have been putting a few hours on mine here and there mowing and moving wood now and again.  I want to take a weekend to really get into my wood log piles but I have been busy with work and with everything going on this year I don't know about using my vacation yet.  I might have to save it for this fall and winter since my wife's work a hospital is not allowing any vacation time after Sept. as of right now.


I haven't been on our tractor much this spring/summer but it did feel good to fell some Ash for firewood this spring and after that was stacked I started on bucking up some pine.

Will any of this system coming from the Gulf hit your area? I did see we were in an area for Wednesday night that could get some severe weather.


----------



## thewoodlands

I've been splitting with the 20 ton MTD but tomorrow I'll use the American CLS 24 ton (pictured) it needed a new carb according to the guy who went through it after I had a problem with it, tomorrow will be the first day running it since it was fixed.

They changed the splitter oil, hydraulic fluid and filter after putting in the new carb. I did check the fluids once I brought it home (all was good) and it started up fine but tomorrow we'll see how it splits.


----------



## kennyp2339

thewoodlands said:


> They changed the splitter oil, hydraulic fluid and filter after putting in the new carb. I did check the fluids once I brought it home (all was good) and it started up fine but tomorrow we'll see how it splits.


Hopefully the splitter works like the day it was bought, but incase it runs funky or keeps dying, humor me when I say this, check the fuel line, a split in the line that grabs air can mimic conditions of a carb running lean, but still give you fuel if you open the bowl screws.


----------



## thewoodlands

@kennyp2339 , thanks for the tips. The American CLS 24 ton ran fine today, I brought eight loads over with the tractor to the fireplace.


----------



## heavy hammer

We got some pretty bad wind here this evening.  I'll probably be working storm for a few days here.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera but the backhoe is on the 4540, the pollen was coming out of the trees like snow when some wind picked up so I pulled two smaller stumps and then filled the hole back in and called it a day.

I have a bigger stump that I'll be pulling with the backhoe but I'll need to buck up some pine in that area so I'll have enough room on all sides to dig on.


----------



## thewoodlands

The limbing up I did yesterday is gone to a wood dump, we had a little over three loads that filled the utility trailer.

When I came back, I decided it was time I washed and waxed the Rhino and the tractor. What I washed and waxed on the tractor was the hood and the fenders.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks good!  I love using my equipment but I like stuff to stay nice and clean.  Plus it lasts longer.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Looks good!  I love using my equipment but I like stuff to stay nice and clean.  Plus it lasts longer.


I hope it looks better  the pollen coming out of the trees last we was wicked, my wifes car is next.

Tomorrow I'll check the trails for any down trees or limbs after the strong winds we had today, after that some weed eater action and then cover the shoulder season wood.

Friday if it doesn't rain, I'll dig up some stumps.


----------



## thewoodlands

I adjusted the brakes on the 4540 today and I cleaned the battery post off. Our plow we use on the 4540 started to show some rust in a certain area so I took a wire brush on a drill and cleaned up both sides. I took some paint thinner and cleaned the areas off good which I'll start painting tomorrow with Por - 15, I'll give this side two coats and then do the same on the other side which will make it ready for snow.

I do think we'll need a new battery before winter.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up mowing Friday night with the 2540 then Sunday I moved about 8 grapple loads of wood to the area closer to the house.


----------



## heavy hammer

The first pic is stuff I split and re-stacked that was to big some of the rounds left are 6-8 inches or less.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 261351
> View attachment 261352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is stuff I split and re-stacked that was to big some of the rounds left are 6-8 inches or less.


What types of wood do you have? I did get two coats on each side of the area I was painting on the plow, out of the garage it goes tomorrow.

Hopefully the new RTV shows up tomorrow so I can get use to it. It looks like we'll be in this dry stretch for a while which is starting to worry me back here in the woods.


----------



## heavy hammer

Walnut, ash and some locust.  I'm cutting today into a  pile of ash I have the girls are all  swimming so it is me and the dogs so everyone is happy.  It is 91 out but i'll be in the woods plus I like the heat.  The dogs will do a little pond swimming to cool off.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Walnut, ash and some locust.  I'm cutting today into a  pile of ash I have the girls are all  swimming so it is me and the dogs so everyone is happy.  It is 91 out but i'll be in the woods plus I like the heat.  The dogs will do a little pond swimming to cool off.


I was going to paint today but we had some rain early this morning with the humidity levels at 84 percent so we'll paint tomorrow.

We hit 87 today with the humidity levels dropping to 37 percent and the dewpoint at 57 percent.


----------



## heavy hammer

I moved wood all afternoon yesterday finally over the 200 hour mark.  The tractor did some work yesterday about 18 grapple loads to get it all moved to the processing area.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a bunch of dead pine branches in this area so I started the cleanup around the trails before going after 10 face cord of Ash after the leaves fall. I took three utility trailer loads to the town wood dump. 

In this area that I cleaned up today are for Ash trees, nothing big but once the leaves come off they'll come down.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took three utility trailer loads to the wood dump today, I used the forks on the 4540 to get everything I piled up yesterday and some dead pine at the other end where the trail will come through.

The tree on picture 0771 will come down since it will never be a good tree, then more pickup of the woods floor and three more dead rotten pine will come down before I get the Rhino or tractor in there.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally used the 4540 to get three loads of branches loaded up on the utility trailer ready for the wood dump. The first two loads are in picture number 0874,  the branches in 0877 are what's left in that area that I'll load up tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

I brought a bunch of Ash tops and dead Pine to the wood dump.  Picture 0879 is the first load from the pile that was next to the two Pines in picture 0880, 0881 & 82 are more dead chit from different areas, 0883 had a bunch of dead Pine in it before today, and 0884 & 85 were two trails that were blocked of with piles of dead branches which I loaded up last night.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't take any pictures but we had a neighbor who had ordered their firewood for this year last February but the person never delivered and would never return any of the neighbors phone calls so I delivered four face cord today with the tractor.

They had some leftover from last year so it should be enough but if they need more, I told them to call.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice that you helped the neighbors out.  I'm sure they appreciated it.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice that you helped the neighbors out.  I'm sure they appreciated it.


I've known about it since spring so I told them if the firewood guy didn't get back with them, we had enough firewood that we could help.

They've been good to us, they sold us all the land we own so I've always helped them out from splitting to plowing their driveway along with moving wood inside during the winter.


----------



## heavy hammer

Good to see people still helping each other out.  It has been a tough year on a lot of people so if people can stick together and find a way to get through it everyone will be better off.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Good to see people still helping each other out.  It has been a tough year on a lot of people so if people can stick together and find a way to get through it everyone will be better off.


That's for sure, hopefully we get through this chit and things get back to normal.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera with me but I used the 4540 when I was moving Pine splits and more of the limbed up Pine branches over to the outside fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands

We get the septic tank pumped out every three years so tomorrow I'll use the 4540 with the backhoe and take care of that job, we'll also have the distribution box checked.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just had mine done this past June both 1000 gallon tanks pumped and inspected.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the backhoe on the 4540 when I uncovered the septic tank, once I was within a foot of the top I used the shovel. Everything thing was good so hopefully we'll do it again in another three years.

I did get more sand from our property with the FEL, I'm not sure when I used the tractor last but it started up fine and ran real good.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera with me today but I used the 4540 with the pallet forks to load up the utility trailer with ash tops and junk pine, I took three loads to the town wood dump.


----------



## thewoodlands

I was able to take two utility trailer loads of junk pine to the wood dump using the 4540 with the forks. I used the forks to raise the pine mother nature brought down so I could buck it up and then split it and bring over to the outdoor fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands

> I took the RTV out with the saws and cut up a bunch of downed pine branches so they would fit in the utility trailer, I took two loads to the wood dump. I didn't get any pictures because that area had a ton of red squirrel action so since I needed the tractor with the forks, I parked the RTV back in the garage and left the camera in it.
> 
> I moved a bunch of the junk pine rounds out of the area I've been working too split, I didn't split them today because over by the fireplace is loaded with junk pine ready to burn once we get enough rain.
> 
> I have a dead pine leaning into another pine, I'm not sure if I'll try pulling it out and down or cut it.


*Attached Files:*


----------



## heavy hammer

That looks like a future project to me.  It seems like it has been forever since I used the tractor.  I even put four new LED lights on it for winter work but I have been busy at work


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> That looks like a future project to me.  It seems like it has been forever since I used the tractor.  I even put four new LED lights on it for winter work but I have been busy at work


I'll get the stuff on the ground first and then go after more dead standing pine but with only so many good weeks left, I'll start cutting more ash since I'm behind on my fall cutting.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 4-5 inches of snow later last night until this morning so it was time I put the plow on the 4540, I plowed our driveway along with the neighbors driveway.


----------



## heavy hammer

II didn't get and pics but I had 3 pine trees fall into my neighbors property a few storms ago and I was able to clean them up.  I used the tractor to pull the stumps straight so they don't look so bad leaning over the hill between our properties.  This spring I'll see if they need pulled another job the tractor can handle.  Hope you had a good Christmas and that the weather hasn't been to bad for you guys.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> II didn't get and pics but I had 3 pine trees fall into my neighbors property a few storms ago and I was able to clean them up.  I used the tractor to pull the stumps straight so they don't look so bad leaning over the hill between our properties.  This spring I'll see if they need pulled another job the tractor can handle.  Hope you had a good Christmas and that the weather hasn't been to bad for you guys.


Some snow with lots of rain so far this winter, we've had some cold snaps early on but nothing real bad.

We had a nice Christmas, how about you and your family?


----------



## heavy hammer

A good Christmas our girls had a great Christmas everyone was good and healthy


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 4 inches of snow so we cleared most of the driveway with the RTV - X1100c but I did the trails and some of the driveway with the 4540. Pictures 1368 & 69 are two new areas I cleaned up over the summer/fall so both areas are new to me when I'm plowing with the tractor.

I used the 4540 when I cleared the neighbors driveway. Doing the trails with the 4540 is much easier than with the RTV.


----------



## thewoodlands

We don't have that much snow but I decided to plow some trails today around the house.


----------



## thewoodlands

After plowing the driveway with our RTV - X1100C, I used the 4540 to push back the banks before the colder weather comes in. We had a bunch of rain last night with the wet heavy snow starting after 4:00 a.m. this morning. I also plowed some walking trails for the wife and dog.

I took the 4540 down to the neighbors, once I turned into the driveway, I could hear the plow coming so I drove the tractor in away from the road, they pushed a chit load of snow into the end of the driveway and both guys had a smile on their face.

Once I was almost done the neighbor's driveway, I could see the wife coming with the dog, we had a power outage so I went home and got the genny started and came back down the road. I see another neighbor start to shovel this heavy wet snow so I stopped to see if it was okay if I plowed their driveway, sure is so I did that  and he was happy.  

I think this was the heaviest snow that I've plowed in January.


----------



## heavy hammer

I bet the neighbors appreciated that.  This has been some warm weather for January.  It looks to get a little colder her but nothing that bad for the time of year it is.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I bet the neighbors appreciated that.  This has been some warm weather for January.  It looks to get a little colder her but nothing that bad for the time of year it is.


The newest one that I did, his snowblower isn't working and the guy who was suppose to fix never picked it up and never called back.

They just reported on our local news that are town received 10 inches of snow today with a possible 6 - 8 tonight.


----------



## heavy hammer

A snow blower is nice but it is not a tractor.  We have had a few snow falls this year and they have been the heavy stuff as well.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> A snow blower is nice but it is not a tractor.  We have had a few snow falls this year and they have been the heavy stuff as well.


He has a very short driveway, about three swipes and I was done.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the 4540 to widen some trails and push more snowbanks back on certain parts of the driveway. I also pulled the snow back in front of the outside fireplace and pushed that out of the way, hopefully I'll have a nice fire out there this week.

We put in two small loads of firewood before I put the tractor away. It was mostly Ash with some Cherry, Red Maple and some Sugar Maple.

Our firewood we plan on burning in February is stacked up in an area that can be tricky to get at because there's a drop on the left side which can cause the tires to slide down so I'll put some chains on the back of the Rhino. I was going to move it out of that area but last springs felling gave us some nice Beech and some Sugar Maple that are residing in the area it would've been stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the two days of snow we had, we only received 8-9 inches of sugar snow. Today I plowed our driveway and the neighbors, he also will be running low on wood in another two weeks so I put the forks on the tractor to fluff up some of the wood frozen in under the snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

It looks like we should be getting a little more snow with these cold temps coming.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It looks like we should be getting a little more snow with these cold temps coming.


We're in for that too.  We have two systems coming this way, Friday and Sunday.


----------



## heavy hammer

Its hard to tell how much we are in for but I'm sure we are going to get some.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Its hard to tell how much we are in for but I'm sure we are going to get some.


I just looked, the 3-6 inches of snow starts Friday night and ends on Saturday during the day.


----------



## heavy hammer

Depending on how it comes through we should have close to that.  Going to be cold for a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Depending on how it comes through we should have close to that.  Going to be cold for a few days.


We'll be putting in some Beech and Sugar Maple tomorrow and I picked up another six bags of pellets. We have another 10 bags left out of 50 and with the six I picked up today, we have ten here.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'll be filling the garage back up with locust and some other hardwoods for the coming week.  I'm sure everyone is ready for the cold.  I have a lot of stacks of well seasoned locust for these cold times.


----------



## thewoodlands

The Lake Effect hit us overnight and today, things got crazy out there when I was pushing back the banks along the driveway.

I still have some plowing left but I'll save that for tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Picture 1480 is a deer up on the backhill  and 1482,83 and 84 are more deer hanging around. I did plow about four trails that I didn't get to yesterday.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have just been getting a dusting here and there.  Temps have not been horrible.  Yesterday we had sunny and 25, doesn't seem like much but the sun warms the house enough for the furnace to not come on and the upstairs  stove to almost die out.  Today not as pleasant, snowy and cloudy, and colder only 15 out.  I'm glad I filled the garage back up yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We have just been getting a dusting here and there.  Temps have not been horrible.  Yesterday we had sunny and 25, doesn't seem like much but the sun warms the house enough for the furnace to not come on and the upstairs  stove to almost die out.  Today not as pleasant, snowy and cloudy, and colder only 15 out.  I'm glad I filled the garage back up yesterday.


We're in for single digits at night for most of this week, not bad for our area in February. I'm still burning down coals and will have a load of ashes so it will be the pellet stove for the overnight heat.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had been pushing snow from the top of our driveway just in front of a white pine at the corner of our driveway, I moved that which gives us more room for snow for the rest of the winter. I did the same in an area I was pushing snow from the road in.

Picture 1486 is the first area I moved snow from, 1487 is the second area I moved snow from, 1488 is a new area I cleaned out in the fall for snow from the driveway, we'll have plenty of room if mother nature keeps up with the snow, 1489 is a after picture of 1486, 1490 is a after picture of 1487 and the last two are a kill from a fox.


----------



## heavy hammer

We didn't get much snow this week, maybe a few inches.  Cold though most days were in the teens for high's.  I need to get a set of tire chains for the tractor.  This icy snow makes it  very difficult  to get it up the hill at my place.


----------



## kennyp2339

@heavy hammer bluejay industrial out of Hayden Idaho is the best deal when it comes to chains, got all 4 tires on my machine for under $450, FYI there website stinks unless you know exactly what you want, calling to place the order is best for this.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was just looking to get a descent set for the rear tires.  I don't want to destroy my yard but I figured a nice set will give me the traction I need to get up the incline without having to spin out or get a running start.  *kennyp2339  you have any suggestions?  What do you have on your tractor?*


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> I was just looking to get a descent set for the rear tires.  I don't want to destroy my yard but I figured a nice set will give me the traction I need to get up the incline without having to spin out or get a running start.  *kennyp2339  you have any suggestions?  What do you have on your tractor?*


I got the rear duo grips, they are extremely aggressive and create a poor ride when your on hard pack with no snow or ice, you will literally shake any fillings out of your teeth with them
For the fronts I got the atv square link pattern which are a dream to use, they go on very easy, are very tight to the tire and the traction is great along with the ride quality. 
I took the rears off but kept the fronts on, I did some yard clearing with the pusher (about 20" of snow) no issues w/ just fronts on in 4x4, my plan is to only run the rears when snow is forecasted greater then 12"+


----------



## heavy hammer

*kennyp2339 *I have been looking at there site to see what would be a good fit.  I need something not very aggressive.  I have heard some of those chains are like you were saying very rough ride.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> *kennyp2339 *I have been looking at there site to see what would be a good fit.  I need something not very aggressive.  I have heard some of those chains are like you were saying very rough ride.


Thats why I recommend calling ahead, they know there tire chains over there and can set you up better then trying to figure it out on the website, also the site says certain things are out of stock when sometimes there in-stock, best to call, have your tire sizes at the ready.
If I could do the rear tires again I would look for a diamond pattern like what I have for the fronts, the rear chains are exactly as advertised, not good for pavement, essentially engineered for those times in a farm yard where you have 8" of slop mud but still need to power through to feed the animals.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'll give them a call.  Appreciate the info.  I prefer to talk with someone and get what I exactly need.


----------



## thewoodlands

We have two storm systems coming in, one starts tomorrow night and the next system starts either on Thursday or Friday. I cut back the banks on one side of the driveway by 3 or 4 or feet, that should make us ready for the next two storms.

I also plowed out what I call the natural drain so when the melt and the rain starts, it will be ready. I'm sure that this will be plowed out again but getting the snow out of there will help big time, especially if we get dumped on.

I also plowed out the low side of the garage and then roof raked it some.


----------



## heavy hammer

We are supposed to get some snow as well 8-12 inches maybe more in the snow belt.  Were ready I don't have much snow here just a few inches.  The garage is full of wood so other than moving some snow it should be alright.  Temps next week go back up in the mid 30's so spring is not to far away.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> We are supposed to get some snow as well 8-12 inches maybe more in the snow belt.  Were ready I don't have much snow here just a few inches.  The garage is full of wood so other than moving some snow it should be alright.  Temps next week go back up in the mid 30's so spring is not to far away.


You'll be in Jersey by Thursday here, ice total forecasts keep going up, the one thing that sticks out is a longer period of lighter precip, thats disaster in the making.


----------



## heavy hammer

*kennyp2339 The storm bad for you guys up there?  We didn't get hit that bad almost no outages.*


----------



## thewoodlands

It has been an old fashion type winter snow wise, I'm glad that I cleaned up more areas for snow storage.

I use the 4540 today so I could lift the snow that I plowed to the top of the banks. 

NOAA was calling for 8-12 , we've received 6-7 so far.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> *kennyp2339 The storm bad for you guys up there?  We didn't get hit that bad almost no outages.*


Nope, mother nature spared us, just over 1/4" of ice accretion on the tree's / lines at daybreak yesterday, no issues at all and it was melted by lunch time.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had no ice but last night we ended up with another 4-6 inches of the fluffy snow.  Sunny today about 23 but still cold.  Next week is back in the 30's


----------



## thewoodlands

I plugged the block heater on the tractor in around 8 this morning, I plan on pushing back some banks, open up the outside fireplace and a few other things.

We should hit the low 20's today.


----------



## thewoodlands

I removed some snow on the northeast of our house, with the sun getting stronger and March around the corner, it would just melt and follow  the natural drain down into the woods.

I pushed the snow deep into the woods on the northside of the house, if it melts and then freezes it doesn't matter.

The first two pictures are before and the last two are after.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm going to get a set of chains for my tractor for the coming winter.  I wish I could use my tractor more in the winter but with my elevation change it can be very difficult to get the tractor back up the path when it has snow or ice on it.  Kennyp2239 recommended a place to check out, appreciate that Kenny!  I have been using a wheelbarrow or just carry it but it kills me to not be able to use the tractor.  It can move a lot more firewood or snow than me at a time and it doesn't tired.


----------



## Travis F

Hello,

First time posting here! I am wondering if you have hydraulic angle adjustment on your snowblade? I bought a Mahindra 2638 last fall with bucket, pallet forks, root grapple, and manual adjust snowblade. After 1 winter with the manual blade I am wishing I had gotten the hydraulic. I already have the third function control installed for the grapple so it should have been a no-brainer...... LOL

Thanks


----------



## thewoodlands

Travis F said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting here! I am wondering if you have hydraulic angle adjustment on your snowblade? I bought a Mahindra 2638 last fall with bucket, pallet forks, root grapple, and manual adjust snowblade. After 1 winter with the manual blade I am wishing I had gotten the hydraulic. I already have the third function control installed for the grapple so it should have been a no-brainer...... LOL
> 
> Thanks


Yes we do, I'm very glad we paid the extra money for that.  I plow a chit load of trails around the house and a long driveway, I decided that I wasn't getting off the tractor to change the angle.

I'm pretty sure the plow on our tractor is made by Paladin, I've been very happy with it. We've had the tractor since August of 2016 (new) with the plow coming in a few months later.





__





						FFC SS Snow Blade 5700 | Paladin Attachments
					

FFC Snow Blades are available with hydraulic angles up to 35° in either direction, depending on the model. Models 114, 5700 and 115 are installed with replaceable wear edges, adjustable skid shoes and spring-loaded trip mechanisms. This product is also available CE certified.




					www.paladinattachments.com


----------



## thewoodlands

Travis F said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting here! I am wondering if you have hydraulic angle adjustment on your snowblade? I bought a Mahindra 2638 last fall with bucket, pallet forks, root grapple, and manual adjust snowblade. After 1 winter with the manual blade I am wishing I had gotten the hydraulic. I already have the third function control installed for the grapple so it should have been a no-brainer...... LOL
> 
> Thanks


Hi Travis,

The model plow on our tractor is a 114, I checked that this morning before getting some sand and ash on the driveway.


----------



## Travis F

Thank you for checking that out.  I have no idea what model number mine is but it is Mahindra branded. I got all of the attachments when I purchased the tractor new from the dealer. I forget what the program was called but there was a discount for each attachment after the first. 

If I remember correctly there was an $800-$1000 price difference between the manual blade and the hydraulic.  I am planning to weld up a couple of brackets this summer and add a cylinder to make mine remotely adjustable as well. Never hurts to learn new things....right? LOL


----------



## heavy hammer

Finally was able to put some hours on the tractor.  It was a dry day was finally able to get some logs moved.  About 10 grapple loads moved into the woods to be cut and stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the warm weather today and again tomorrow with 1 to 1.5 inches of rain forecast, I finally plowed out the entrance to the gully that is near the sandpit. I'll let the sun and rain clear the rest of the gully so I can see if there's anything down across the gully under the snow before I get the Rhino in there so I can start felling some Ash and damaged Yellow Birch.


----------



## walhondingnashua

I'll be honest.  Having followed this thread for awhile, I am considering a Mahindra now.  Always said I was going to buy a Kubota because of their name but these red tractors are working on me.  Prices are such a fluctuating game now, its just a matter of what I find.

Also, I appreciate your pictures a lot.  Your region of New York reminds me a lot of where my cabin is in the UP.


----------



## sloeffle

walhondingnashua said:


> I'll be honest.  Having followed this thread for awhile, I am considering a Mahindra now.  Always said I was going to buy a Kubota because of their name but these red tractors are working on me.  Prices are such a fluctuating game now, its just a matter of what I find.
> 
> Also, I appreciate your pictures a lot.  Your region of New York reminds me a lot of where my cabin is in the UP.


I went Yanmar because JD and Kubota are a little too proud ( $$$$ ) of their tractors IMHO. Yanmar built a lot of JD's early compact tractors and I had one of them, and had zero issues. Yanmar also builds a lot of engines for other tractor companies  also. I don't think you are too far from me, I got mine at Holmes Rental in Mt. Vernon.


----------



## walhondingnashua

I am not opposed to yanmar or bobcat. They’ve been making smaller diesel machines for a long time. I’ve just not really looked for dealers. The original Holmes rental is only an hour or so for me and I might consider that now. There’s just a lot to choose from right now.


----------



## sloeffle

I agree, there are a lot of choices when it comes to compact tractors. In Mt Vernon there are four different dealers with a mile of each other. 

Good luck, if you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## thewoodlands

walhondingnashua said:


> I'll be honest.  Having followed this thread for awhile, I am considering a Mahindra now.  Always said I was going to buy a Kubota because of their name but these red tractors are working on me.  Prices are such a fluctuating game now, its just a matter of what I find.
> 
> Also, I appreciate your pictures a lot.  Your region of New York reminds me a lot of where my cabin is in the UP.


So far it has been a good tractor, what ever color you choose, I hope it's a good tractor for you.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm with thewoodlands on this one.  Any tractor will work just take care of it and it will take care of you.  I have no complaint with mine and anyone I run into with one seems to like theirs.  But most tractor owners I come across seem happy with their purchase.   Keep us posted with what you get.  Before the Mahindra I was almost ready to pull the trigger on a Bobcat tractor it just was purchased before I was able to get it..


----------



## SpaceBus

walhondingnashua said:


> I am not opposed to yanmar or bobcat. They’ve been making smaller diesel machines for a long time. I’ve just not really looked for dealers. The original Holmes rental is only an hour or so for me and I might consider that now. There’s just a lot to choose from right now.



I'm pretty sure the Bobcat tractors are just rebadged Kioti tractors, not that I'm saying it's a bad thing, I own Kioti DK4710 SE. Your best bet would be to visit the local dealers, especially the parts and service side of the house, and then decide which tractor you like best. The "Big Green" brand uses Yanmar engines (and chassis too I think) for all of their Cat 1 machines. A second thing to look at would be pedal placement/ergonomics. My local Kioti dealer (closest tractor dealer for two hours in my case) started out being staffed by rock stars, then it really took a dive, only to finally come back.


----------



## sloeffle

You nailed it about the dealership part @SpaceBus. You can have the best product in the world but if you don't have good dealerships then that product is going to suffer. Like the others have said, go out and test drive all of the machines you are interested in, go over them with a fine tooth comb ( I actually crawled underneath all of the tractors I looked at ), try and talk to current owners, and them make your decision from there.


----------



## SpaceBus

sloeffle said:


> You nailed it about the dealership part @SpaceBus. You can have the best product in the world but if you don't have good dealerships then that product is going to suffer. Like the others have said, go out and test drive all of the machines you are interested in, go over them with a fine tooth comb ( I actually crawled underneath all of the tractors I looked at ), try and talk to current owners, and them make your decision from there.


My biggest complaint about my tractor is that sticks get stuck up in the undercarriage when I drive over slash from clearing trees. Probably not specific to my tractor though


----------



## walhondingnashua

Maybe I can get some opinions on this idea then?  

New vs. used?

Pros for new... I know all other history of the tractor; may have some new features; everything like steering and pedals will be very tight still
Cons for new... PRICE!; underpowered due to emissions restrictions; things just are not built like they used to be

Pros for used... PRICE!; power true to tractor potential (no emissions restrictions); things have been built better in the past
Cons for used... don't know the machines history or how it was maintained; controls can be sloppy; finding a good one


----------



## sloeffle

SpaceBus said:


> My biggest complaint about my tractor is that sticks get stuck up in the undercarriage when I drive over slash from clearing trees. Probably not specific to my tractor though


Coincidentally that is one of the reasons I didn't pick Kioti. Kioti made my top 3 list ( Yanmar, Kioti, JD ) . The bottom of my Yanmar actually has a skid plate on it .


----------



## SpaceBus

sloeffle said:


> Coincidentally that is one of the reasons I didn't pick Kioti. They made my top 3 list ( Yanmar, Kioti, JD ) . The bottom of my Yanmar actually has a skid plate on it .


I suspect I will end up with one pretty soon as well. How thick is yours?


----------



## SpaceBus

walhondingnashua said:


> Maybe I can get some opinions on this idea then?
> 
> New vs. used?
> 
> Pros for new... I know all other history of the tractor; may have some new features; everything like steering and pedals will be very tight still
> Cons for new... PRICE!; underpowered due to emissions restrictions; things just are not built like they used to be
> 
> Pros for used... PRICE!; power true to tractor potential (no emissions restrictions); things have been built better in the past
> Cons for used... don't know the machines history or how it was maintained; controls can be sloppy; finding a good one



Underpowered? What do you mean by this? A 45 hp compact tractor will be 45 hp no matter what the emissions controls are. A diesel particulate filter does not make the tractor any less powerful. It is heavy and adds a bit of complexity. Before moving to Maine I frequently used a 70 HP Ford Cat 2 tractor made in the early 80's and I don't miss it at all. It was stinky, loud, and I honestly prefer the HST  on my Kioti (which feels like a betrayal to my "manual or die" mentality). Sometimes I wish my tractor were larger, but I do not wish it were older with less emissions equipment. I really like knowing that my tractor isn't excessively polluting the place where I live with toxic particles and gasses.


----------



## walhondingnashua

Any "underpowered" evidence is totally anecdotal and I am hoping to get more information to support or debunk this.  Any time I have heard it or read it, it's usually based on a mowing application and with HST.  Tractor bogging down in places  with a mower deck running where someone did not have the same issue with an older model.  I will be mowing/ brush hogging on hills with whatever I get.

I am totally and completely for emissions controls and will use a machine with them.  I just want to be sure running the machine at all will still be productive for me if I am going to spend that much money.


----------



## SpaceBus

walhondingnashua said:


> Any "underpowered" evidence is totally anecdotal and I am hoping to get more information to support or debunk this.  Any time I have heard it or read it, it's usually based on a mowing application and with HST.  Tractor bogging down in places  with a mower deck running where someone did not have the same issue with an older model.  I will be mowing/ brush hogging on hills with whatever I get.
> 
> I am totally and completely for emissions controls and will use a machine with them.  I just want to be sure running the machine at all will still be productive for me if I am going to spend that much money.



The HST does not lend itself to mowing, this is where a geared transmission really shines. Not saying you can't mow with an HST, but the geared options will be superior. Most of what I do with the tractor involves the loader and working in tight wooded areas, where the HST really shines. If I were going to be doing more mowing the hydro shuttle manual would be my pick in a compact utility tractor. I think a big issue with the tractor bogging down is poor gear selection. Sometimes my tractor bogs if I don't have the RPM high enough or I'm in the wrong gear range, but this happens in a geared tractor if you are in the wrong gear and the RPM is too low. I have a theory that most people using HST tractors don't have much if any experience driving anything with a manual transmission. Usually I run into issues spinning the tires rather than bogging down, and that's with studded forestry chains on the back. Weighted tires would probably help in my situation, but I'm not keen on the locally available ballast options for tires. 

Hydrostatic transmissions are the standard in pretty much every piece of heavy equipment besides compact tractors, where they are also gaining more traction. Skid loaders, articulated loaders, excavators, etc. all use HSTs now.


----------



## walhondingnashua

We owned a JD 6420 when we still had the family farm.  It had a loader so we bought the shuttle transmission.  Other than the fact that it was a cable that stretched and needed regular adjustment, I loved it.  For my needs, I would buy a compact tractor with a shuttle transmission in a second, but how prevalent are they?  I have done a little research, but I'm not sure what I have been finding are shuttle or not?


----------



## sloeffle

SpaceBus said:


> I suspect I will end up with one pretty soon as well. How thick is yours?


Skid plate is about 1/16" thick. I'm not sure what metal gauge that would be. Most importantly it cover the hydraulic filters, and about the middle third of the tractor.







Another thing I like about the Yanmar is that the diesel tank is covered in metal, or is made out of metal vs plastic. I've heard of folks having their plastic tanks punctured by sticks.


----------



## sloeffle

A CVT is the best of both worlds between a HST and a geared tractor. HST tractors lose a huge amount of PTO HP vs geared tractors also. As I experienced with my JD 770, geared transmissions are a nightmare when it comes to loader work.









						Breaking Down the Different Transmission Options for Compact Tractors
					

Need to move some dirt? Mow a field? How about carve a trench for an irrigation system? Look no further than a compact tractor. “Compact tractors can do




					compactequip.com
				




Yanmar has their own version and they call it a iHMT.


----------



## SpaceBus

I wouldn't say huge amount. In the example of my tractor it's just a few HP compared to the geared tractor.


----------



## heavy hammer

If you can afford it I say new.  Nothing better than a new piece of equipment.  If it has problems a good dealer will take care of you.  I like the fact I know the hours, maintenance, bumps scratches in's and out's of my new tractor.  Not putting down used but I waited till I could get a new one and I do not regret it one bit.  A buddy of mine helped talk me into it right after he purchased his new Kubota.


----------



## thewoodlands

I have the backhoe on the 4540, I want to start removing stumps with it but with me on the doxycycline, they recommend staying out of the sun. Tuesday night is my last time taking it so I'll either hope for cloudy days or wait until next weekend to start stump removal.


----------



## heavy hammer

I hope everything works out.  I was reading your posts on the other page.  This year has been horrible for ticks.  One day at work me and a buddy covered 3 miles of our rightaway.  I was sprayed down with tick spray and still had 12 ticks on me by days end.  Every time I'm in the woods with the dogs they get an inspection and brushing for ticks.  With milder winters and wetter and hotter summers they have the perfect conditions.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I hope everything works out.  I was reading your posts on the other page.  This year has been horrible for ticks.  One day at work me and a buddy covered 3 miles of our rightaway.  I was sprayed down with tick spray and still had 12 ticks on me by days end.  Every time I'm in the woods with the dogs they get an inspection and brushing for ticks.  With milder winters and wetter and hotter summers they have the perfect conditions.


So far that infected area where the red circle was has diminished a lot, I feel good and so far I'm not having any side effects from the doxy.

I didn't spray my work cloths with Permethrin so I did that the other day. I've been working around the house and the ticks weren't bad.

Hopefully this winter we can have a nice Artic invasion for about two weeks, that should help.


----------



## jaoneill

walhondingnashua said:


> Any "underpowered" evidence is totally anecdotal and I am hoping to get more information to support or debunk this.  Any time I have heard it or read it, it's usually based on a mowing application and with HST.  Tractor bogging down in places  with a mower deck running where someone did not have the same issue with an older model.  I will be mowing/ brush hogging on hills with whatever I get.
> 
> I am totally and completely for emissions controls and will use a machine with them.  I just want to be sure running the machine at all will still be productive for me if I am going to spend that much money.


I have farmed for 50 years and at one time had a "fleet" of 17 tractors. All have their positives and negatives. Some are better suited to a given task than others. In 1978 I bought a new 55hp UTB (Romanian Fiat). It was compact, highly maneuverable, comfortable, quiet, and best of all even working hard (occasional black smoke out the stack) it never burned quite 1 gallon of fuel per hour. The only negative was that it was an open station and even at twice the hp it had nowhere near the traction and pulling ability that my older, gas powered 2 banger Deeres did. In '84 I bought a new 70 hp Sweet Allis. Maneuverability for its size was okay, insulated cab with heat/air/cloth upolstered suspension seat/AM/FM radio with tape deck, was most comfortable. I still own this tractor and since I haven't actively farmed for the past 30 years its major negative hasn't been an issue, but if I still were doing any amount of field work I would own something else and it wouldn't have a turbo. In fact, you would almost have to give me another tractor with one. Where the UTB would chug along pulling a load at 1500rpm and 1/2 gallon of fuel an hour, Allis would, quite literally, stall at the same ground speed and rpm. It is essentially a 45hp engine, gaining its 70hp rating from the turbo, only when turning 2000rpm plus and sucking down 3 gallons of fuel an hour. 
In your position I would look for newer used with a reputable, responsive dealer nearby, 1,000 hours or so on the clock, bugs worked out, but not used enough for harsh treatment to have had an effect. Generally units in that category are hard to beat for value.


----------



## thewoodlands

This stump was from a dead pine I took down last year, it will be the first stump that gets pulled so I can plow a wider trail in that area during the winter.


----------



## heavy hammer

This is what I have been working on these free dry weekends.  The stacks are about 10 feet long 5 foot high.  In between mowing and stacking me and copper have also been clearing around the pond while he and my other lab Chase swim.  I do not have the tractor in the pics but I have been using it to haul the wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 280504
> View attachment 280505
> View attachment 280506
> 
> This is what I have been working on these free dry weekends.  The stacks are about 10 feet long 5 foot high.  In between mowing and stacking me and copper have also been clearing around the pond while he and my other lab Chase swim.  I do not have the tractor in the pics but I have been using it to haul the wood.


Nice work @heavy hammer , is it still wet out in your area?


----------



## heavy hammer

Very wet it rains almost everyday like Florida.


----------



## jaoneill

Amen, it has been a real challenge getting the hay in this summer.....


----------



## thewoodlands

I had some pine branches that needed cleaning up so I took two trailer loads (not pictured) with the help of the 4540 with the forks to the town wood dump. After I took the second load, I fueled it up (five gallons) and started cleaning the outside fireplace out, I can't remember the last fire I had, maybe spring but I cleaned most of it up except for the right side where I threw the stuff that didn't burn down all the way.

We did have the tractor in at the dealers for new filters and fluids about three weeks ago so hopefully we're all set for winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started working on the area we call the sandpit about a month ago, I pulled the bigger stump (pic 2511), today I started working that area again pulling two smaller stumps and lowering two yellow birch stumps. I usually would go around these when plowing in the winter but it became a pain in the azz so this area will be done before the snow falls.

This area is my new splitting area so I had some rounds I moved to another area that I'll split and stack. I also used about three FEL of sand in the areas I removed the stumps.


----------



## thewoodlands

These wouldn't load in my post above.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had two more yellow birch stumps that I lowered the other day but decided to pull them today. I won't have to worry about plowing around them anymore in the winter time.

Picture 2522 is the first stump after I cleaned of some of the main roots, 2523 is after I cut the roots, 2524 are two deer watching me work, 2525 is the first stump removed, 2527 is the second stump removed and the last two are after back dragging it and the last is after I removed some rocks and then packed it down again with the 4540. Pic 2530 is the area I'll be storing snow in since I can make that turn without worrying about the stumps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 276411
> View attachment 276412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to put some hours on the tractor.  It was a dry day was finally able to get some logs moved.  About 10 grapple loads moved into the woods to be cut and stacked.


Hi @heavy hammer , have you been able to get some work done with the tractor or cut some wood?


----------



## thewoodlands

I had made a trail through this area about a year ago, maybe two. The stump came from a rotten pine that I think the wind took down most of, with the stump pulled and more cleanup on the edges of the trail, I'll plow this trail this winter.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands a little here and there of tractor use.  I have been pretty busy at work so not cutting lately.  I have moved a few loads of wood here and there but nothing of any real tractor time.  Looks like you have been busy looks good!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands a little here and there of tractor use.  I have been pretty busy at work so not cutting lately.  I have moved a few loads of wood here and there but nothing of any real tractor time.  Looks like you have been busy looks good!


I figured you've been busy at work, have a nice Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thanks you enjoy the day and family as well.  I ended up taking some time off so I'm hoping to carry up some wood and hang outside these next few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thanks you enjoy the day and family as well.  I ended up taking some time off so I'm hoping to carry up some wood and hang outside these next few days.


Sounds like a good plan. We'll be staying home and having Thanksgiving here with our neighbor coming up. We use to head south through the lake effect area for Thanksgiving with my sisters and brother but we decided we would like having it here.


----------



## thewoodlands

Removing this stump will allow me another area to push some snow, the trail near this stump always got smaller (width) when we get a  bunch of snow in the winter.

I'll be back dragging this area with the bucket after Thanksgiving, I started late and the fuel level was getting near the red plus it was supper time.


----------



## heavy hammer

No tractor work today but me and the dogs carried in some wood to fill the garage back up before we get to much snow.  Hope your thanksgiving was good.  Looks like you had a busy day removing some stumps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> No tractor work today but me and the dogs carried in some wood to fill the garage back up before we get to much snow.  Hope your thanksgiving was good.  Looks like you had a busy day removing some stumps.


About seven stumps, about three that were decent size and four that were smaller. The biggest improvement was back in the sandpit area, that is my new splitting area, in the winter it will be easier for me to plow.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally have all the three point hitch linkage hooked up on the 4540, I can put the sander on if necessary.

I also moved the utility trailer out of a snow storage area to a different spot with the tractor, when I went out it was 4.1 and the temp when I came in was 15.7.


----------



## heavy hammer

Finally was able to put a few hours on it today the ground was pretty frozen.  I ended up putting 8 grapple loads up at the house.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 289383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to put a few hours on it today the ground was pretty frozen.  I ended up putting 8 grapple loads up at the house.


Glad the ground froze up for you, is this the first week things have froze in your area?


----------



## heavy hammer

Yes at least for more than a day or so.  The temps kept going up through the night up to 41 today with rain.  We are supposed to get 6 -10 inches of snow plus temps back in the teens and 20's so that should help.  Kinda sick of the mud and rain in January.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Yes at least for more than a day or so.  The temps kept going up through the night up to 41 today with rain.  We are supposed to get 6 -10 inches of snow plus temps back in the teens and 20's so that should help.  Kinda sick of the mud and rain in January.


We might get hit with a Nor'easter Monday, we would welcome the snow but since things can change we'll just wait and see.


----------



## heavy hammer

The weather keeps changing it's mind every few days we went from cold and snow to almost 40 today.  It almost felt warm compared to the last few days of working outside.  Yesterday was a tough day, very cold.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The weather keeps changing it's mind every few days we went from cold and snow to almost 40 today.  It almost felt warm compared to the last few days of working outside.  Yesterday was a tough day, very cold.


It was cold here yesterday too, we have some wind chills coming in between 30 - 40 below starting Friday evening through Saturday afternoon.

We also could get up to 14 inches of snow over a three day period.


----------



## heavy hammer

Same here the temps are supposed to get real cold again for the next week.  Not sure how much snow but I'll take the ground freezing.  That makes it easier to use the tractor for things.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Same here the temps are supposed to get real cold again for the next week.  Not sure how much snow but I'll take the ground freezing.  That makes it easier to use the tractor for things.


Once this cold comes in, we'll be in for another week of negative temps at night but it's January so we expect it.


----------



## heavy hammer

I agree the temps are tough sometimes but for this time of year they are expected.  That's why we have all this firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I agree the temps are tough sometimes but for this time of year they are expected.  That's why we have all this firewood.


I've seen the propane & oil trucks up this way plenty of times in the last week,  like you said, it's nice having a good supply of seasoned firewood, that will keep the propane & oil trucks away.


----------



## thewoodlands

We didn't get hit hard by the Nor'easter but we received just over six inches of snow. I plowed the driveway for two of our neighbors, one wanted to pay me but since she had always helped out a bunch of people, we settled on a apple pie.

I did our driveway and a bunch of trails through the woods.


----------



## clancey

Now that you and yours got that apple pie the next storm might even be larger and then you might get a full course dinner...lol  Your a good neighbor..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Now that you and yours got that apple pie the next storm might even be larger and then you might get a full course dinner...lol  Your a good neighbor..clancey


She would do a full dinner, she's a great person who always did her own chainsaw work and if she could help you, she would. 

Back when she was younger, she always hunted and loved ice fishing.


----------



## kennyp2339

Do you guys add any additive to your fuel for antigel when the cold comes in? I use diesel 911 pretreatment 1/4 of the bottle each time I fuel up (8.5 gal tank) 
Also we have a new gas station by me that sells off road diesel (died red) my dealer told me to stay away from that stuff, I guess it has a different Sulphur content which doesnt lube as much?


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> Do you guys add any additive to your fuel for antigel when the cold comes in? I use diesel 911 pretreatment 1/4 of the bottle each time I fuel up (8.5 gal tank)
> Also we have a new gas station by me that sells off road diesel (died red) my dealer told me to stay away from that stuff, I guess it has a different Sulphur content which doesnt lube as much?


I've been using a Mahindra Diesel treatment,  I also have this.


----------



## heavy hammer

We ended up getting about 14- 16 inches of snow here.  I spent the day digging out yesterday at our place and my mother in laws, I helped a few neighbors here and there throughout the day as well.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We ended up getting about 14- 16 inches of snow here.  I spent the day digging out yesterday at our place and my mother in laws, I helped a few neighbors here and there throughout the day as well.


We woke up to another six inches of new snow but it wasn't the heavy stuff.  Nothing wrong with some tractor time and helping some neighbors. 👍


----------



## heavy hammer

I agree when you get snowed in like that, that is the time to help each other out.  The only way to get through it.  The temps are supposed to jump up for a day or two before the cold returns we might see zero maybe negative numbers.


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> Do you guys add any additive to your fuel for antigel when the cold comes in? I use diesel 911 pretreatment 1/4 of the bottle each time I fuel up (8.5 gal tank)
> Also we have a new gas station by me that sells off road diesel (died red) my dealer told me to stay away from that stuff, I guess it has a different Sulphur content which doesnt lube as much?


I still use this from Mahindra.


----------



## thewoodlands

It wasn't the wet heavy snow but we've had enough that I finally could use the tractor. Just a few pictures from when I was done today.

Pictures 0121, 0122 & 0123 are of a five inch hose from a fire department that didn't pass inspection so they were glad to get rid of it. I cut it for length, slit one side and brought it inside by the wood stove. I rolled it up, folded it hoping it would  get rid of the 90 degree angle but it didn't.

After being inside a week it went back out to be marked and drilled, since I didn't have a drill press I used a piece of wood but even if it doesn't look good, it works perfect.


----------



## salecker

kennyp2339 said:


> Do you guys add any additive to your fuel for antigel when the cold comes in? I use diesel 911 pretreatment 1/4 of the bottle each time I fuel up (8.5 gal tank)
> Also we have a new gas station by me that sells off road diesel (died red) my dealer told me to stay away from that stuff, I guess it has a different Sulphur content which doesnt lube as much?


Probably higher sulfur if there is a difference.
New diesel on road engines require sulfur free.
Here all diesel is low sulfur including heating oil.


----------



## ericm979

Sulfur in diesel is a lubricant.  It's hard on catalysts like the DOC part of a DPF and generates emissions on its own as well. Decades ago off road diesel had a lot more sulfur. Both on and off road diesel have been limited to the same low amount of sulfur since 2010.  The red diesel now is the same as the on road diesel except for the tax. However depending on the station it may be older and more stale than the on road stuff. Or maybe the other way around if the station serves a lot of ag users.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was around 2 degrees this morning so I plugged the radiator hose inline heater in and then used the rhino to put in two loads of regular firewood  and a partial load of Ironwood in.

After we did the above, I grabbed a shovel and cleared some snow away from certain areas around the house. After I was done shoveling , I went inside for a travel mug full of coffee and then more plowing with the 4540. Plowing on the northside was nice because of the sun but back in the woods with a touch of wind and no sun made it feel colder quick.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 7-8 inches of new snow, three driveways plowed and some ashes taken out.


----------



## heavy hammer

Shoveled snow all day and oopened up some paths to move some wood this weekend.  I cleaned out the stoves earlier this week before the storm moved in.  We ended up with close to anotherr foot of snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Shoveled snow all day and oopened up some paths to move some wood this weekend.  I cleaned out the stoves earlier this week before the storm moved in.  We ended up with close to anotherr foot of snow.


We started out with a forecast of 12-18,  dropped it to 8-12 and then the last forecast was 7 -10.

I'll plow more areas around the house tomorrow and then put in more wood.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'll be doing the same here.  Temps are going to be in the 30's this coming week so some stuff should melt, but that sometimes makes it worse.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'll be doing the same here.  Temps are going to be in the 30's this coming week so some stuff should melt, but that sometimes makes it worse.


It's that time of year when our driveway gets icy bad. I did save a bunch of ash from burning all the junk pine that we'll use away from the house and sand up near the house, the pellet ash works pretty good too.


----------



## kennyp2339

thewoodlands said:


> It's that time of year when our driveway gets icy bad. I did save a bunch of ash from burning all the junk pine that we'll use away from the house and sand up near the house, the pellet ash works pretty good too.


I'll be up your way on Sunday for a few days skiing at Gore Mtn.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kenny have you been busy at work with these storms?  We are in for some sunny warmer days here so we ae going to have ice everywhere.  I'll fill the garage back up today while the girls sled ride and play in the snow.  A good weekend to run the dogs/ just be outside.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Kenny have you been busy at work with these storms?  We are in for some sunny warmer days here so we ae going to have ice everywhere.  I'll fill the garage back up today while the girls sled ride and play in the snow.  A good weekend to run the dogs/ just be outside.


Surprisingly no, not much of anything really going on for the whole month of Jan, early quiet.


----------



## heavy hammer

You know how that is a good and a bad thing.  I'm sure there will be plenty of work through out the year stay safe brother and enjoy the weekend skiing.


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> I'll be up your way on Sunday for a few days skiing at Gore Mtn.


That's about two hours south of here, have fun.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did more plowing around our house lot today, hopefully tomorrow we'll put in some Ash with the snowmobile and cargo sled.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did some plowing around the outside fireplace with the 4540, hopefully this week I can have some fires.


----------



## thewoodlands

I help out two people on our street with plowing their driveway, one wanted to pay me and I said no but food will be accepted, today that neighbor showed up with a nice apple pie.

The pie is excellent.


----------



## thewoodlands

The driveway was/is all ice so I put ashes on it first and then a bunch sand, even if it doesn't need sand tomorrow, the 3 point sander will go on. Hopefully we get some snow so I can pack it down.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received five inches of snow so later today I plowed the driveway.


----------



## clancey

Nice pictures and look at that pretty deer...just pretty but sure looks cold...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Nice pictures and look at that pretty deer...just pretty but sure looks cold...clancey


The deer are eating anything that the wind puts down, in the picture they're eating some Red Maple.


----------



## clancey

Red Maple sounds yummy..lol thanks..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Red Maple sounds yummy..lol thanks..clancey


We have some pretty good winds going on at the moment, maybe mother nature will put some food down for the deer.


----------



## heavy hammer

thewoodlands I haven't been on for awhile.  It looks like you have been staying busy.  The weather has been up and down alot lately.  A lot of wind, and ice around here the past couple of weeks.  I have been busy with storm.  Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hopefully once February is over, the temps will get warmer and we'll see the sun more.  I do want to get some damaged trees down around the house that have some rot setting in, the maples the deer will like.

We haven't had much ice this year except for a bit of freezing drizzle, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received 5-7 inches of new snow, just what we needed before the warmth and rain moves in. I did a total of three driveways, two neighbors and ours.


----------



## thewoodlands

I put five gallons of diesel in the 4540 and finished plowing out the natural drainage area, tomorrow after we put in some wood the three point sander will go on.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put the three point sander on the 4540 and I plowed more snow out of the natural drain area today.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had a bunch of rain overnight along with the warmer temps, I removed a bunch of slush from the natural drain and driveway, I'll go at it again but will let the warmer weather eat away at the ice for another hour or two, I'll have some pictures later.

I did plow another driveway and shoveled a sidewalk for a lady.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just some pictures from today, 2809 is the driveway before I started removing slush, 2810 & 11 are the Brook, 2813 is after I was done, 0172 & 0173 is later today after mother nature got rid of a bunch of ice and 0177 is from tonight.

The part of the driveway in picture 0172 on the flats still has a bunch of ice so I'll sand that with the three point sander tomorrow morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had someone coming to the house today so I put some sand on the driveway with the three point sander. I adjusted one of the two gates the sand comes out so it would let more sand out, I did from the road in too but never took a picture.

Picture 0180 is the handle that opens the gates


----------



## thewoodlands

I removed snow and slush from the part of the driveway in the above middle picture, I'll be going out around 3 p.m., if the ice that's there has softened up, I'll remove more with the plow on the 4540.

With the warmer weather and the rain coming in, I don't think that I'll need to sand it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I used the 4540 twice today clearing slush and ice off this section of our driveway, some of it is down to the gravel and the rest should be gone by Sunday if not before.

Since we have a real warm day tomorrow with rain coming in for the weekend, I'll put the forks on and pop the snow up that was packed down by the groomer and snowmobiles over the winter along the road to the entrance of our woods, the rain should take care of the rest.


----------



## thewoodlands

I thought that the picture of this widowmaker was on our computer from a few years back but I was wrong. On my fourth toss the new throwline went up and over, next a bigger rope was tied to the thro line and brought up over the widowmaker. The cable was tied to the rope and brought over the WM, my first pull with the 4540 snapped the cable but I was doing a indirect pull so I was safe. I fixed the break and did a slow pull until I saw it coming down, it landed closer to the tractor because the cable was shorter, 15 feet with a bunch of branches flying through the air was a bit close for me.

I took two loads over to the splitting area, hopefully that gets done tomorrow morning.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have been using the tractor here and there.  Between moving wood to an area closer to the house and bring new wood I have finally gotten some tractor time.  I moved about 20 grapple loads to the spot closer to the house.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 297116
> View attachment 297118
> 
> I have been using the tractor here and there.  Between moving wood to an area closer to the house and bring new wood I have finally gotten some tractor time.  I moved about 20 grapple loads to the spot closer to the house.


The back saver...it looks new.


----------



## heavy hammer

I see your posts and it always seems like you are spending time in the woods, which is a good thing.


----------



## heavy hammer

No it is still the same tractor I have had it for almost 6 years about 260 hours on it.  This is the first thing/vehicle I have ever purchase for myself new so I clean it after use and keep it in the garage.  I'm sure you do the same I use it but I take very good care of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I see your posts and it always seems like you are spending time in the woods, which is a good thing.


Last year I didn't put up enough softwood for the shoulder season, we usually burn six face cord per heating season but I only had five face up, the area holds twelve. I did get the shoulder season wood area filled up this spring.

Late last fall mother nature had some wind events that came through, they put down some maples and beech, I did get the majority c/s/s last fall just before the winter hit with our first good snowfall on December 17.

This spring I had planned on felling another 10 face cord of ash but only felled two ash but c/s/s two maples that were uprooted but off the ground. Once I get a storm damaged cherry c/s/s, I'll take a good rest before I start cutting in the fall.

I have a mess here on the house lot with all the pine so I promised the wife a few areas will be rid of the pine before our first snowfall.

The tractor will see some work digging up some older stumps, gotta find time for that.


----------



## heavy hammer

There is something that always need to be done.  It just is a little easier and better if it can be done with the tractor.  I'm sure the way you stay on top of things you will get it done.


----------



## Bocephous

Looks like you changed the tires from R1 to R4.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bocephous said:


> Looks like you changed the tires from R1 to R4.


I think @heavy hammer has had those on since he bought it.


----------



## Bocephous

thewoodlands said:


> I think @heavy hammer has had those on since he bought it.


Ah, I didn't see that there are two Mahindra tractor owners.  Different tractors; my bad.


----------



## thewoodlands

We've been cleaning up a mess in the Brook before we get some heavy September rains, today I finally had some seat time in the 4540, we pulled two wet & heavy Hemlocks out with the tractor.

I did cut the Hemlocks in half after lifting them up using the bucket with straps, we have two left but before we remove the last two, the area we're working in will need some cleanup.

I haven't been taking the camera since I've been in the Brook most of the time, hopefully I can get some pictures when the jobs done.


----------



## thewoodlands

It hasn't been raining today so I bucked up the logs we pulled from the Brook, after that was done I headed home for the tractor. I moved all the rounds out of the way with the FEL so when we start more of the cleanup, our path is wide open. 

I'm hoping by the end of this week, we're done with this job.


----------



## ozarkoak

We just picked up a 4540 a few weeks ago. Only have put 10 hours on it so far but in those 10 hours we were  able to get a lot of work done.  If you have any pro tips I am all ears. So far we love the machine.


----------



## thewoodlands

ozarkoak said:


> We just picked up a 4540 a few weeks ago. Only have put 10 hours on it so far but in those 10 hours we were  able to get a lot of work done.  If you have any pro tips I am all ears. So far


It has been a workhorse for us, we bought ours in 2016 and the only time it has been at the dealer is for fluid changes.

Check your fluids and grease it when the good book says, we bought a LockNLube grease coupler which makes greasing the tractor easier. I'll check and see if we have the extended or the extra reach. I bought the grease gun with the coupler.









						Grease Couplers | LockNLube®
					

The LockNLube® Grease Coupler and LockNLube® Grease Coupler XL. Shop now and get free shipping on all orders to the U.S. over $25.




					locknlube.com


----------



## ozarkoak

thewoodlands said:


> It has been a workhorse for us, we bought ours in 2016 and the only time it has been at the dealer is for fluid changes.
> 
> Check your fluids and grease it when the good book says, we bought a LockNLube grease coupler which makes greasing the tractor easier. I'll check and see if we have the extended or the extra reach. I bought the grease gun with the coupler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease Couplers | LockNLube®
> 
> 
> The LockNLube® Grease Coupler and LockNLube® Grease Coupler XL. Shop now and get free shipping on all orders to the U.S. over $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locknlube.com


Funny funny funny. I had just looked up the lock and lube. That is going to be the next purchase.


----------



## thewoodlands

ozarkoak said:


> Funny funny funny. I had just looked up the lock and lube. That is going to be the next purchase.


One of the things the dealer did for us was after I noticed the 4540 temp was always low, they put in what I call a flow restrictor in the line coming out of the top of the radiator, it comes up to temp nice after they did that.

How's your temp on the newer 4540? We also put a battery maintainer on our battery, we can get some cold ass temps up here, 20 to 40 below and we use it for plowing the driveway.


----------



## ozarkoak

I had read about the temp issues with the 4540 and that was the first ting I made sure to watch. It comes into the green like it should. So it looks like that issue has been taken care of either out of the factory or by the dealer.  I have thought about a battery maintainer also just to keep it ready to go.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands hit it right on the head.  I have done nothing to my 2540 other than routine maintenance.  Nice tractor purchase.  I hope you are very happy with your new machine.  It will make your life much easier.


----------



## ozarkoak

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands hit it right on the head.  I have done nothing to my 2540 other than routine maintenance.  Nice tractor purchase.  I hope you are very happy with your new machine.  It will make your life much easier.


I appreciate it, thank you.  We knew a tractor was going to be necessary and put it off as long as we thought we could and with all the shortages of everything we figured now was a good time.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was able to put some time on the tractor.  It has been a busy year but I'm still getting it done.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 300317
> View attachment 300316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to put some time on the tractor.  It has been a busy year but I'm still getting it done.


That grapple sure makes some jobs easier.


----------



## heavy hammer

It helps with everything.  It makes moving firewood and logs much easier.  I'm very happy I purchased it.


----------



## ericm979

My wife thought the grapple would be an expensive toy.  The first thing I did with it was to pull a huge poison oak out of a live oak we wanted to keep and move it to a pile.  She was really impressed with that.  I leave the grapple on the tractor and only put on pallet forks or bucket when I have specific needs.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It helps with everything.  It makes moving firewood and logs much easier.  I'm very happy I purchased it.


If it could pickup leaves, we would have one.


----------



## heavy hammer

You might be able to if the pile was big enough but probably wouldn't work out that well.  It is very nice for firewood and cleaning the woods up.


----------



## thewoodlands

We could get 3 - 6 inches of snow, more if the lake effect shifts further north so I put the plow on the 4540.


----------



## heavy hammer

We are supposed to get some here I think only about 3 inches, but you never know when that snow machine starts.  3 inches can lead to more than a foot.  I'm sure most on here are ready and very prepared for the snow,  everyone be safe.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We are supposed to get some here I think only about 3 inches, but you never know when that snow machine starts.  3 inches can lead to more than a foot.  I'm sure most on here are ready and very prepared for the snow,  everyone be safe.


We received some today but not much, late tomorrow night the lake effect starts.  We're pretty close to getting 8-12 (just west of us on tonight's map) that same map has us getting 6-8.


----------



## thewoodlands

The 4540 is full of diesel and ready to go, it looks like mother nature will put down a good amount of snow in our area.

We're in the 12 - 18 inch zone and not far from the 18 - 24 zone. Today we did pickup 8 more bags of pellets, put in two loads of ash and one load of pine. We had a five gallon diesel and gas can empty so we filled those and a tank of propane for the gas grill and then I cleaned the saw I used today.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't need the extra 900 pounds on the back of the tractor today, four inches at the most.


----------



## heavy hammer

we only ended up witha a few inches but farther east got hit with close to 18 inches.  We had one of our lines trip so I had to go east to work and a 45 min drive ended up being 3.5 hours with traffic and snow.


----------



## thewoodlands

They dropped the rain totals for Friday down to 0.44 from around 0.75 of an inch, I plowed/scrapped out our and the neighbors driveway, hopefully we see some gravel on both driveways before the rain hits.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the storm coming in later this week with rain, snow and ice, our driveway could look like a skating rink so today I made sure the 3 point sander was greased and ready to go.

We did put in two loads of ash today, we might put in another three loads tomorrow that way if we get hit by the storm, we won't have to worry about firewood, just downed trees and power.


----------



## heavy hammer

It looks like it could get interesting for a few days.  As long as the winds are not to bad.  I don't want to see people without power over Christmas.  It seems like every storm lately brings some kind of strong wind.  We had a few blow throughs a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It looks like it could get interesting for a few days.  As long as the winds are not to bad.  I don't want to see people without power over Christmas.  It seems like every storm lately brings some kind of strong wind.  We had a few blow throughs a couple of weeks ago.


I'm hoping power stays on for everyone too, the last storm hit Northern NY pretty hard with power outages.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have been having a rough time here as well.  Last storm did a fair amount of damage.  Plus no one wants to have to get called in on Christmas.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We have been having a rough time here as well.  Last storm did a fair amount of damage.  Plus no one wants to have to get called in on Christmas.


Nope, it's always nice when you're home for Christmas with family.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We have been having a rough time here as well.  Last storm did a fair amount of damage.  Plus no one wants to have to get called in on Christmas.


It isn't sounding good, this is from NOAA for our area except for the heavy lake-effect.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Tuesday through Sunday.

Strong low pressure will affect the region late Thursday into
Saturday morning. Potential is increasing for strong, possibly
damaging wind gusts, river flooding, and flash freeze conditions.
Saturday into Sunday heavy lake-effect snow is possible downwind of
Lake Ontario.


----------



## heavy hammer

All we can do is wait and see what happens.  Load up on firewood and get ready.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> All we can do is wait and see what happens.  Load up on firewood and get ready.


We put in some today with more going in tomorrow, those big ole pines around the house were rocking the last storm and also lost some branches....the last place I want to be is under them getting firewood during high winds.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'll be doing the same here.  I cut and filled the kindling barrel yesterday afternoon and I'll make sure the garage is full and both stoves are ready to go some cold temps for a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

After my first cup of coffee, I went out to the garage and plugged the block heater in on the tractor. Once the second cup was gone, I dressed for the day (cold & windy) and plowed three driveways.

I'm guessing we received between 6 to 7 inches of sugar snow and there was plenty of water from the rains underneath it.


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> After my first cup of coffee, I went out to the garage and plugged the block heater in on the tractor. Once the second cup was gone, I dressed for the day (cold & windy) and plowed three driveways.
> 
> I'm guessing we received between 6 to 7 inches of sugar snow and there was plenty of water from the rains underneath it.


Figured you folks would've been cold enough to get all snow,

The temp dropped from around 50 to 25 over about 2 hours here on LI (got down to 10 overnight). No snow though, all the precipitation was over before the temp dropped.

Guess the warm temps were more widespread that I realized. It was more or less the same for my son who lives in Glens Falls now which is pretty high up in NY by my standards.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Figured you folks would've been cold enough to get all snow,
> 
> The temp dropped from around 50 to 25 over about 2 hours here on LI (got down to 10 overnight). No snow though, all the precipitation was over before the temp dropped.
> 
> Guess the warm temps were more widespread that I realized. It was more or less the same for my son who lives in Glens Falls now which is pretty high up in NY by my standards.


They were calling for lake effect for our area but it looks like it split us, today it looks like the worst of it is along the St. Lawrence River.

Last year the end of December and all of January were real cold, it looks like we're in for a warm up and some rain in the first week of January.

Glenns Falls, the birthplace of the "Hacksaw".








						Jim Duggan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## thewoodlands

I've spent the last two days plowing some driveways and getting the walking trails around the house opened up along with moving snow from certain places since we have some warmer weather coming in.

The attached pictures are some trails I plowed yesterday, I guess I didn't get any after pics.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was able to refill the garage using my tractor today.  It is frozen enough to not destroy the yard.  Like you said warmer temps and rain coming so I figured put a little time on it before the thaw.  thewoodlands, you guys have a good Christmas, no power outages?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I was able to refill the garage using my tractor today.  It is frozen enough to not destroy the yard.  Like you said warmer temps and rain coming so I figured put a little time on it before the thaw.  thewoodlands, you guys have a good Christmas, no power outages?


No outages for us, the snow we received this last storm was sugar snow and not the heavy wet snow like the previous storm.

The winds were bad but we only had one flicker, Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## heavy hammer

We never lost power but there was enough outages where they kept us working till noon yesterday.  Everyone is back with power so it is a good thing.  It was real cold so I feel for anyone without power/heat.  Mwerry Christmas to you guys as well.


----------



## jatoxico

Poor folks in western NY got pounded with snow wind and lost power. And right during the holiday.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> Poor folks in western NY got pounded with snow wind and lost power. And right during the holiday.


They sure did, the last I saw they had reported 28 dead from the storm, some froze in their vehicles (if the reporting is correct) it sounds like a bunch of people died from snow blowing and shoveling.


----------



## salecker

So far no snow plowing this winter we have about 6" accumulated 
But we did have a week of - 40 C or colder


----------



## heavy hammer

The cold and wind from this storm were brutal.  I felt bad for people without power but it was not fun being out in it.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received another 4 inches of snow overnight, my plan for today was moving snow and get ready for a big melt. It can melt down in the woods instead of the front yard.

The third and fifth picture are a before and after and the last picture you can see the snow I pushed down into the woods.


----------



## heavy hammer

In a couple of days you will have slush and mud.  I wouldn't mind if these temps stayed for awhile keep things frozen.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> In a couple of days you will have slush and mud.  I wouldn't mind if these temps stayed for awhile keep things frozen.


I would rather have the colder weather too. A town not far from us already had a ice jam that caused flooding for some houses along the river.

This melt with the rain should have the rivers, brooks and creeks full of water.


----------



## heavy hammer

It is making a mess of things as we speak here.  I was able to was my truck and get the driveway cleared, but I wish mother nature would just make up her mind and stay cold.  Temps next week had Tuesday at 60.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It is making a mess of things as we speak here.  I was able to was my truck and get the driveway cleared, but I wish mother nature would just make up her mind and stay cold.  Temps next week had Tuesday at 60.


I could've used the tractor today but because things softened up overnight, I used the RTV.  I removed water and slush from a natural drain without beating up the yard....a few times.

Happy New Year


----------



## heavy hammer

Happy New year to you as well, We have mud and mild temps here.  I'm glad I got my stuff donme when it was still kinda frozen out.


----------

